# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Ανθή Μαρίνα [Anthi Marina, Pride of Kent, Spirit of Free Enterprise]

## xiwtis81

ΠΗΓΗ  Υ.Ε.Ν

Πρόσκρουση Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίων στο λιμένα Πειραιά

*23-11-2006* 

Την 16:25 σήμερα το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ» Ν.Π. 11194 και ενώ βρίσκονταν πρυμνοδετημένο στην Ακτή Βασιλειάδη (DOCΚ 3) του λιμένα Πειραιά, προσέκρουσε ελαφρά με την πλώρη, μετά από αποκοπή των κάβων του, στην πλώρη του πρυμνοδετημένου παραπλεύρως Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ» Ν.ΡΟΔΟΥ 40.
Τα ανωτέρω πλοία βρίσκονταν στην διαδικασία φόρτωσης προκειμένου να εκτελέσουν εγκεκριμένα δρομολόγια τους, και συγκεκριμένα το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ» Ν.Π. 11194 την 17:00 για Κω-Ρόδο και το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ» Ν.ΡΟΔΟΥ 40 την 18:00 για Κάλυμνο-Κω-Ρόδο.
Από το Α’ Λιμενικό Τμήμα του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά, επετράπη ο απόπλους του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ» την 18:15 και του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ» την 18:45 μετά από επιθεώρησής τους για εκτέλεση εγκεκριμένων δρομολογίων τους.
Κατά την πρόσκρουση ανωτέρω πλοίων δεν υπήρξε τραυματισμός των επιβαινόντων

www.yen.gr

----------


## Giorgos_D

Από ζημιές να υποθέσω μόνο επιφανειακές?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Φυσικά σε σχέση με το έκτρωμα τύπου ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ μοιάζει σαν την Σκλίβα μπροστα στην Βασιλειάδου!


Ναι φίλε Απόστολε, δεν λέω.... αλλά μην ξεχνάμε όμως και πόσες στιγμής χαλάρωσης, απόλαυσης, και ψυχαγωγίας 
μας είχε χαρίσει η ''άσχημη'' πλην όμως απολαυστική Γεωργία Βασιλειάδου !!!

*Εδώ η Βασιλ...... συγγνώμη, Ανθή Μαρίνα ήθελα να πω , καλοκαιράκι στον Πειραιά στο ντοκ 3.*

ANTHI MARINA.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ χαλαρώνω μόνο με τύπου Σκλίβα κοπέλες και βαπόρια!!!!

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Ποτε με το καλο θα μας ξαναμπει :mrgreen:.... στα δρομολογια η Ανθουλα Μαρινουλα  ......
Αντε γιατι βαρεθηκα ολο BLUE STAR 2 , αλλα δεν μπαινω και στο Μιλενα για κατω (μη τρελαθουμε κι' ολας )

----------


## scoufgian

σε σχεση με τους φιλους μου,espresso venezia,αποστολο και jason12345 ,που μιλανε για το aqua jewel,εγω προσωπικα ,επικεντρωσα το ενδαφερον μου στο διπλανο πλοιο ,το ανθη μαρινα.το κοιταζα απο δω ,το κοιταζα απο κει,αλλα δεν μπορουσα να δω κατι που να μου αρεσε.δεν θελω να σχολιασω το κακο του το χαλι που ειχε γενικα.οπου και να γυριζες το ματι σου σκουρια.κε αγουδημε κριμα ειναι το πλοιο να κυκλοφορει σ αυτη τη κατασταση.ενταξει δεν ειπαμε να το κανουμε καινουργιο αλλα μια εκτενης επισκευη δεν θα μας χαλαγε.........για να μην το δειξω κι εγω στο χαλι που βρισκοταν το τραβηξα οσο πιο μακρυτερα γινεται μπας και καλυτερεψω τιποτα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2128

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο είναι υπο επισκευή... Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα το δούμε σε καλύτερη κατάσταση...

----------


## kalypso

P2220734.JPG

P2220740.JPG

το Ανθή Μαρίνα στις 22/2/2008 στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Rocinante

Μηπως μπορει να βρει καποιος τα αρχικα σχεδια του πλοιου γιατι μοιαζει οι γερμανοι να εχουν ανακυκλωσει 10 διαφορετικα βαπορια μεταξυ τους. Νομιζεις οτι βλεπεις επισοδειο των transformers και ξαφνικα θα εμφανιστει ενα τεραστιο χερι απο τα πλαγια...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μηπως μπορει να βρει καποιος τα αρχικα σχεδια του πλοιου γιατι μοιαζει οι γερμανοι να εχουν ανακυκλωσει 10 διαφορετικα βαπορια μεταξυ τους. Νομιζεις οτι βλεπεις επισοδειο των transformers και ξαφνικα θα εμφανιστει ενα τεραστιο χερι απο τα πλαγια...


Δεν έχεις δίκιο !Υπάρχουν και ομορφότερα εδώ !

----------


## nautikos

> Μηπως μπορει να βρει καποιος τα αρχικα σχεδια του πλοιου γιατι μοιαζει οι γερμανοι να εχουν ανακυκλωσει 10 διαφορετικα βαπορια μεταξυ τους.


Οχι δεν υπαρχει καμια διαφορα μεγαλη των αρχικων σχεδιων απο το τελικο αποτελεσμα που βλεπεις. Η διαφοροποιηση του *Ανθη Μαρινα* ειναι στην πλωρη οπου εχει γινει πιο ''ορθοδοξη'' και στην επεκταση των πρυμνιων καταστρωματων. Ολες οι αλλες γωνιες, σπασιματα και δεν συμμαζευεται ειναι απο το ναυπηγειο-μαμα :Very Happy: . Που να το εβλεπες οταν ηρθε,τωρα μια χαρα ειναι...

----------


## Nautikos II

Nαι βεβαια, αν παμαι στην σελιδα Νο 1, και δουμαι το ενα απο τα δυο αδελφια του Anthi Marina, καταλαβαινουμαι την διαφορα, σιγουρα το κοριτσι μας στην Ελλαδα βελτιωθηκε σε μεγαλο βαθμο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για να βοηθήσουμε λίγο περισσότερο τον νεοφερμένο  :Smile:  φίλο *rocinante* να του υποδείξω *αυτό το μήνυμα*, στο οποίο μπορεί να βρει links τόσο για την Ανθή Μαρίνα, όσο και για τα αδελφάκια της. :?

----------


## Rocinante

Οι βελτιωσεις στη μυτη που εγιναν εδω ομολογω οτι ηταν πολυ καλες. τυφλα να χει ο Φουστανος. Απο το link ομως που ανοιξα (thanks για τη βοηθεια ) ειδα κατι αλλο. Οτι εχει πολυ καλες επιδοσεις η μηπως κανω λαθος;

----------


## a.molos

Δείτε πώς ήλθε και πώς της έφτιαξαν τη μύτη στο Πέραμα.

anthi marina.jpg

anthi marina..jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Ρε ανθρωπε μου εδω και μια ωρα μας "βομβαρδιζεις" με εκπληκτικες φωτοφραφιες σε πολλα θεματα. Υπερευχαριστουμε!!!
Παντως η δευτερη φωτογραφια της ανθουλας ειναι απο τις ωραιοτερες που εχω δει (ισως επειδη κρυβεται το υπολοιπο πλοιο :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Οτι έιπε ο φίλος rocinante κι από μένα..... Εξαιρετικές...

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν κάποιες φώτο έχουν πραγματική αξία....

----------


## Haddock

Τα λόγια περιττεύουν. Να 'σαι καλά για τις φωτογραφίες σου.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Ολα καλα ρε παιδες , αλλα κατω ποτε μας ξαναερχετε η ΑΝΘΑΡΑ ??

----------


## Leo

> Ολα καλα ρε παιδες , αλλα κατω ποτε μας ξαναερχετε η ΑΝΘΑΡΑ ??


Το είδα χθές βράδυ να είναι βόρια της Νάξου. Μάλιστα το ΑΙΣ το δείχνει ένα μικρό καραβάκι, γκρίζο γιατί οι διαστάσεις του πλοίου είναι λάθος βαλμένες μέσα... :Very Happy: . Πάντως κυκλοφόρησε... οπότε σου 'ρχεται...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μάλιστα το ΑΙΣ το δείχνει ένα μικρό καραβάκι, γκρίζο γιατί οι διαστάσεις του πλοίου είναι λάθος βαλμένες μέσα...


Δεν είναι λάθος, απλά δεν μπορούν να το μετρήσουν έτσι πούνε !

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

> Το είδα χθές βράδυ να είναι βόρια της Νάξου. Μάλιστα το ΑΙΣ το δείχνει ένα μικρό καραβάκι, γκρίζο γιατί οι διαστάσεις του πλοίου είναι λάθος βαλμένες μέσα.... Πάντως κυκλοφόρησε... οπότε σου 'ρχεται...


Θα την ταξιδεψω σιγουρα απο βδομαδα την Ανθουλα .... Καπου θα κατσει με πιο πιθανο το Λερο - Κω ....

----------


## Leo

Παναγιώτη μήπως να τους μιλισεισ για το "rexona"? Ήθελα να πώ για το http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/ σχετικά με το σχόλιο μου το πρωί? Διότι την δείχνει όντως Ανθούλα και όχι Ανθή  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Διότι την δείχνει όντως Ανθούλα και όχι Ανθή


Την καλοπιάνει γι αυτό !

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Αμα μπω τελικα θα τους το πω , μπας και μπουν και διωρθοσουν τα δεδομενα .........

----------


## a.molos

Μια φωτό απο τη συλλογή μου, που μου έστειλεπρίν απο χρόνια η P&O.

----------


## a.molos

Μια φωτό απο την συλλογή μου (δώρο της P&O) με την Ανθή Μαρίνα ως Pride of Kent.

anthi marina re..jpg

----------


## captain 83

Την περίοδο του Πάσχα θα την δούμε να κάνει μια μικρή περιπέτεια στην Παροναξία, δίνοντας την σκυτάλη για Δωδεκάνησα στο Ροδάνθη.

----------


## parianos

τι εννοεις με αυτο που γραφεις? δεν καταλαβα καλα captain83....

----------


## captain 83

Τώρα δρομολόγια για Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Σαντορίνη κάνει το Ροδάνθη και η Ανθή είναι Δωδεκάνησα. Το Πάσχα, και συγκεκριμένα από τις 24 και για 2 εβδομάδες, η Ανθή παίρνει τα δρομολόγια του Ροδάνθη στις Κυκλάδες και το Ροδάνθη τα δρομολόγια της Ανθής στα Δωδεκάνησα.

----------


## parianos

Για ποιο λογο τα αλλαξουνε τα πλοια; Εχω παει ταξιδεψει ολα τα πλοια του Μακη Αγουδημου και μενει μονο αυτο να το γνωριζω το Ανθη Μαρινα, οποτε θα εχω την ευκαιρια να ταξιδεψω με αυτο για Παρο μια φορα....

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Βολτα με την Ανθαρα εκανα απο Πατμο σε Κω και με αρκετη θαλασσα , μια χαρα τα πηγε .......

Αυτα τα καρεκλακια στο καταστρωμα (που ειναι στο υψος της recepcion ) γιατι δεν τα αλλαζουνε ...

anthi.JPG

Επισης μεχρι ποτε θα το λεμε *P&OSL KENT* ..... Ελεος 5 χρονια ειναι στην Ελλαδα Καπταμακη μας ....

anthi1.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Κατηγορουσαμε την Ανθουλα αλλα αυτη ειναι μια Σταρ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l21zO...eature=related
(Το πρωι εδωσα βιντεο με την Σουμελα τωρα αυτο θα με βρισει ο Leo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## Nautikos II

Ναι δικιο εχεις, και εγω της εχω ριξει μπινελικια, καργα, εχει ενα στυλ που σε προκαλει, αλλα εγω ποιο πολυ κανω πλακα, μου αρεσει και η Anthi :Confused:

----------


## parianos

τωρα εφτασε για πρωτη φορα στο λιμανι της Παρου το Ανθη Μαρινα....

----------


## apollo_express

Στη Νάξο σήμερα το μεσημέρι.

54.jpg

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Διαφορα δυναμεων απο το Σκοπελιτη .......

Ωραια φωτο apollo express

----------


## Haddock

Η παρουσία της Ανθής είναι παραπάνω από εντυπωσιακή. Βλέπω ζόρικα ρεμέτζα με τόσα ντεκ και βοριάδες στη Νάξο.

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗς ΝΑΞΟΥ

----------


## scoufgian

το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ως spirit of free enterprise.H φωτο απο τραπουλα εκεινης της εποχης  :mrgreen::mrgreen:..........

----------


## Nautikos II

Αν καποιος βγαλει τετοιες τραπουλες τωρα, μονο απο εμας.....θα κανει περιουσια:mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

> Αν καποιος βγαλει τετοιες τραπουλες τωρα, μονο απο εμας.....θα κανει περιουσια:mrgreen:


οπως το λες σακη.εχω μαζεψει τραπουλες απο αυτα........και τοτε τις ειχα απλως ,για να παιζω με τους φιλους μου.Τωρα πραγματικα ,αξιζουν μια περιουσια...........:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## gvaggelas

Τα γνωστά και αγαπημένα, για μένα, υπερατού όπως τα λέγαμε.

----------


## scoufgian

> Τα γνωστά και αγαπημένα, για μένα, υπερατού όπως τα λέγαμε.


πολυ σωστα τα λες γιωργο............:-D:-D

----------


## parianos

Χθες ηρθα με αυτο το πλοιο για πρωτη φορα απο Παρο προς Πειραια μεσω Συρου και στην Συρο εκανε καταπληκτικη μανουβρα διοτι ηταν εκει το Ιθακη και ενιωθα παρα λιγο να το τρακαρουμε και θα δειτε φωτογραφιες εδω τι εγινε την αλλη βδομαδα, παντως φοβερος ο καπετανιος του Ανθη Μαρινα. Καλο πλοιο αλλα εχει τα μειονεκτηματα του σχετικα για τους κοινοχρηστους χωρους του......

----------


## parianos

Οπως αναφερα την προηγουμενη φορα, οι φωτογραφιες....

Limani syroy.jpg

manoubra1.jpg

manoubra2.jpg

----------


## kalypso

μήπως θα έπρεπε να μπούν στο κατάλληλο topic????μια και περισσότερο φαίνεται το Blue Star Ithaki???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συμφωνώ.

Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες, αλλά θα ταίριαζαν πιό πολύ στο θέμα του Blue Star Ithaki. Τουλάχιστον (και σίγουρα) η πρώτη, 
μιας και στις άλλες δύο φαίνεται και ...ίχνος από Ανθή. :mrgreen:

----------


## mike_rodos

Εγώ παίδες, εχώ την τύχη να το βλέπω 3 φορές την εβδομάδα στο λιμάνι μας.δηλαδή 3 φορές την εβδομάδα βλέπω την Ρόδο άσχημη... και μία φορά με βάλαν σε αυτό το καράβι και δεν ξαναμπαίνω, η εξωτερική ακαταστασία συνεχίζεται και μέσα... Σκάλες παντού, στενή διαδρόμη, η reception είναι στην μέση του καταστρώματος και όχι στην είσοδο όπως συνηθίζεται... και τέλος οι 18 ώρες δεν είναι και λίγες!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

To ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ στη Ρόδο...

----------


## mike_rodos

¶λλη μία φώτο από Ρόδο του ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ...

----------


## Markos

Φωτο στο Πειραια

DSC00603.JPG

----------


## KABODETHS

σύντομα για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη?

----------


## scoufgian

> σύντομα για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη?


ποιος το σφυριξε αυτο? :Confused:

----------


## Νaval22

μη τρελαθούμε βραδιάτικο

----------


## MYTILENE

> σύντομα για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη?


Να το δώ κι αυτό και τίποτε άλλο :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## 2nd mate

Να επιβεβαιωσω τον φιλο ΚΑΒΟΔΕΤΗ μιας και χθες επαιζε πολυ σοβαρα αυτη η πληροφορια για να ξεκινησει την επομενη εβδομαδα.

----------


## Rocinante

Καλοριιιιιιιιζικο, καλως να το δεχτειτε ,παντα τετοια, να στεριωσει, τετοιος βαπορας, τι διαμαντι θα μας παρετε (ευτυχως που δυσκολευεται να μπει στο λιμανι της τηνου)

----------


## MYTILENE

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι ,γι'αυτό το παίζανε ιστορία κάποιοι εδώ στη Μυτιλήνη :Wink: .Ε ρε γλέντια πάλι :Razz: .
Πάντως πάμε από το καλό στο καλύτερο ε?Φεύγει το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ έρχεται το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ :Confused: !!Έτη μπροστά

----------


## marsant

Πλακα πλακα παντως θα βγαζει λογικα πιο γρηγορα το δρομολογιο απο τον Θεοφιλο.Καλο ειναι να υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος,αρκει βεβαια να μεινει και το Χιος εκει...Πραγμα πολυ δυσκολο....!

----------


## Leo

Να σας πω κάτι? Νομίζω ανταγωνισμός δεν θα υπάρχει. Υποπτεύομαι ότι υπάρχει μια συμφωνία σε ψηφίζω... με αφήνεις... Θα το δείξει η διαφορά των εισιτηρίων "άν υπάρξει....." δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτή η αλλαγή θα είναι πρός όφελος των επιβατών (όπως ήταν άκρως ανταγωνιστική τότε η ΝΕΛ με την HSW).

----------


## Νaval22

Τί θέλει ο αγούδημος και ανακατέβετε εκεί που δεν τον σπέρνουν,προσωπικά με το κόσμημα της ακτοπλοίας Ανθη μαρινα δεν θα ταξίδευα,αν ολα αυτά επαληθευτούν θα είναι άδικο για τη γραμμή να μείνει μόνο με 30 χρονα βαπόρια,έχω πάντως μια αίσθηση πως οι τοπικοί παράγοντες δεν θα τα αφήσουν όλα αυτά να περάσουν έτσι

----------


## marsant

Ο Αγουδημος φιλε Στεφανε το μονο που τον νοιαζει ειναι να γεμιζει το Ανθη με φορτηγα.Δεν τον νοιαζει τι κοσμο θα βαλει μεσα.Παντως αν μπορεσει και σταθει σε αυτη τη γραμμη(αν τελικα μπει) για μενα θα ειναι μεγαλος μαγκας γιατι ειναι απο τις πιο δυσκολες...

----------


## MYTILENE

Πιθανολογώ οτι θα γίνει το εξής:Θα έρθει εδώ ο Μάκης και θα πεί,
-πόσα δίνετε στη ΝΕΛ για το 12μετρο όλες οι Μεταφορικές?
-100 ΠΧ
-Δώσε 60-70 cash(θα έχει και πράκτορα που πληρώνετε Μ Ο Ν Ο cash :Wink: ) και βάλτο σε μένα!!Είναι σίγουρο οτι θα τρέξουν πολλοί και κατα το τέλος Σεπτέβρη θα τους πεί ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ γιατι το βαπόρι -και καλά-δεν βγαίνει.
Τα ξέρουμε και τα βλέπουμε συνέχεια( βλέπετε ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗΣ :Mad: )

----------


## dimitris

Το θεμα ειναι οτι παμε μπροστα :Razz:  αμα φυγει το Χιος θα ειναι κριμα και η ΝΕΛ δεν εχει την δυνατοτητα να φερει καινουργιο καραβι... οταν εφτιαχνε Κεντερηδες καλο θα ηταν να εφτιαχνε Χιος-Μυκονος και ακομα καλυτερα αλλα...

----------


## Νaval22

offtopic αλλά Δεν είμαι της άποψης ότι η ΝΕΛ δεν μπορεί να φέρει καινούργιο πλοίο αν φύγει το Χίος απλά πιστεύω πως η διοίκιση της εταιρείας δεν θα το κάνει έχει διαφορά νομίζω  :Sad:

----------


## marsant

Κατι ασχετο αν τελικα μπει στην Χιο χωραει να γυρισει?

----------


## gasim

αφού χωράει ο Θεόφιλος (148.9 m), γιατί να μην χωρέσει η ...ομορφονιά (163).  Δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλη η διαφορά...

----------


## Apostolos

Ασε που η Ανθή γυρνάει πολύ καλύτερα απο τον Τεό

----------


## gvaggelas

Εδώ δεν το έκανε τόσα χρόνια που είχε βαρβάτο ανταγωνισμό από τα Μύκονος και Χίος, θα το κάνει τώρα που θα έχει και πάλι το μονοπώλιο ή στην χειρότερη περίπτωση που θα πρέπει να ανταγωνιστεί την Ανθή Μαρίνα κάθε δεύτερη μέρα και αν?




> offtopic αλλά Δεν είμαι της άποψης ότι η ΝΕΛ δεν μπορεί να φέρει καινούργιο πλοίο αν φύγει το Χίος απλά πιστεύω πως η διοίκιση της εταιρείας δεν θα το κάνει έχει διαφορά νομίζω

----------


## Espresso Venezia

'Ενα πολύ ωραίο ρεμέτζο παρακολούθησα σήμερα το μεσημέρι στο ''κόκκινο''. 

Σίγουρα δεν κρατούσα χρόνο, αλλά μου φάνηκε πως από την είσοδο του πλοίου στο λιμάνι σχεδόν μέ όλο του τον δρόμο :shock:, (φοβήθηκα, νόμιζα πως δεν θα σταμάταγε), μέχρι το ''νέτα'', μου φάνηκε πως πέρασαν μόνο πέντε λεπτά.

Ειλικρινά εντυπωσιάστηκα γιατί δεν το ήξερα το πλοίο για τόσο μαιτζέβελο, λόγω του όγκου του και της ...προκατάληψης μου (λόγω της εμφάνισης του ίσως) :lol:.

Συγχαρητήρια στον κάπτεν του, το πήγαινε σαν δίμετρο βαρκάκι με ...εξωλέμβιο.

ANTHI MARINA.jpg

----------


## marsant

Φιλε espresso venezia το καρε καρε απο τις φωτο σου ειναι τοσο λεπτομερεις που νομιζω οτι ειμαι εκει μπροστα και το παρακολουθω και εγω.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ

----------


## grangelo

Στον Πειραια, μια αποψη της πλωρης. 28/10/2007

----------


## dimitris

Ηρθε ο Οκτωβριος κι ολας??? οχι γαμωτο ποτε γυρισαμε απο τις διακοπες? μαλλον ο φιλος μας θελει να πει 2007?

----------


## grangelo

> Ηρθε ο Οκτωβριος κι ολας??? οχι γαμωτο ποτε γυρισαμε απο τις διακοπες? μαλλον ο φιλος μας θελει να πει 2007?


Καλο χειμώνα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ι FIX IT!

----------


## marsant

Σημερινη αναχωρηση του Ανθη Μαρινα απο την Σαντορινη.Αφιερωμενες στους rocinante,Leo,Scoufgian και στον polykas για τις καλλιτεχνιες του:grin:

----------


## Leo

Να είσαι καλά marsant ευχαριστώ (ο polykas της Σαντορίνης έγινες) :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

*Marsant* το μπαλκόνι σου είναι καταπληκτικό.Πραγματικά οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι πολύ ωραίες και σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ...... :Very Happy:

----------


## alcaeos

καταπληκτικές  φωτογραφίες φίλε μπράβο σου!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Για ακομα μια φορα ο Marsant μας χαριζει υπεροχες στιγμες. Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## aris A

To ANTHI MARINA anapavetai ston peiraia

----------


## Speedkiller

Ποιός θέλει το Oμορφότερο  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  ελληνικό πλοίο με φόντο το ηλιοβασίλεμα???

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9507

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε ¶ρη εκ του κινητού σου η φώτο?Πάλι καλά που δεν στο καψε η Ανθή με την ομορφιά της...Εμένα μετα την φωτογραφία μου κάηκε η μηχανη... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερινη αναχωριση
013.JPG

----------


## mandiam

Φιλε speedkiller φοβερη η φωτο.που μενεις και ειχες τετοια οπτικη θεα?πειραικη?εγω ειμαι σχολη δοκιμων κοντα

----------


## Speedkiller

Thanks φίλε Mandiam!!!Όχι δεν μένω Πειραική ωστόσο πηγαίνω συχνά για τη βολτούλα μου αν δεν έχω κάτι καλό να κάνω...Παίρνω και τη μηχανή μην πετύχω κ τίποτα να πλεέι... :Very Happy: Μια φορά δεν πήρα και σκυλομετάνοιωσα...Έχασα φοβερό σκηνικό!!!Ωραία η Ανθούλα όμως... :Razz:

----------


## mandiam

οντως πολυ ωραια...συγχαρητηρια και σευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------


## eliasaslan

Να μία φωτογραφία της Ανθής στο λιμάνι του Λακκιού της Λέρου. Δε φένεται πεντακάθαρα - είναι και βράδυ γύρω στις 4 - αλλά θέλω να τη μοιραστώ μαζί σας 

P7090020.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ειναι είναι μιά χαρά για δυό λόγους:
α) γιατί ειναι νυχτερινή λήψη και είανι πολύ καλή
β) γιατί είναι από το Λακκί της Λέρου που σπάνια βλέουμε φωτογραφίες.

Ευχαρσιτούμε και περιμένουμε κι άλλες. :Very Happy:

----------


## eliasaslan

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Leo για τα καλά σου λόγια, και υπόσχομαι ότι θα γίνω ο ρεπόρτερ της Λέρου για λογαριασμό του nautilia.gr

----------


## Leo

Χαρά μας... περιμένουμε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και από την πολύ ωραία νυκτερινή φωτογραφία στο Λακκί της Λέρου να πάμε στη Ρόδο.
Το "Ανθή Μαρίνα" στη Ρόδο το Σάββατο 12 Ιουλίου 2008.
Είναι όμορφο να βλέπεις το καράβι να φωτίζεται από αυτό το μοναδικό φως της Ρόδου (την έλεγαν άλλωστε και νησί του Ήλιου). Η φωτογραφία σίγουρα υστερεί κατά πολύ, αλλά μια ιδέα παίρνει σίγουρα κανείς.
Στους πολλούς φίλους του πλοίου ....

Στη Ρόδο.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

Από το Λακκί της Λέρου ήθελες να πεις φίλε Roi Baudoin! Η φωτογραφία σου είναι πολύ καλλή και σε καταπλικτική ώρα. Αχ να φαινότανε κι ο ήλιος....!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε eliasaslan.
Φυσικά ήθελα να πω το Λακκί της Λέρου.
Περιμένουμε τις ανταποκρίσεις από το πιο ασφαλές λιμάνι των Δωδεκανήσων.

----------


## eliasaslan

Με μεγάλη μου χαρά, και από την Αγία Μαρίνα, αλλά φυσικά και από το 2ο ασφαλέστερο φυσικό λιμάνι της Μεσογείου (και φυσικά όπως είπες το 1 στα Δωδεκάνησα)

----------


## marsant

> Η φωτογραφία σίγουρα υστερεί κατά πολύ, αλλά μια ιδέα παίρνει σίγουρα κανείς


Φιλε Roi Baudoin ειναι πολυ ομορφη η φωτογραφια σου και φωτιζεται και το πλοιο υπεροχα.Να σαι καλα που μοιραζεσαι τις φωτογραφιες σου μαζι μας. :Very Happy:

----------


## noulos

Σημερινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είδατε ??? Τι σας έλεγα ???

¶σχημη η Ανθούλα, δεν μπορεί να πει κανείς το αντίθετο.
Αλλά έχει ρε παιδί μου μιά χάρη, μια φινέτσα... Σαν την Γεωργία την Βασιλειάδου ένα πράγμα... 
¶σχημη και η μακαρίτισσα (θεός 'χωρέστην) αλλά είχε ένα μπρίο, μιά τσαχπινιά.
Έτσι και η Ανθούλα !!!

Φίλε μου *noulos* πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου, ευχαριστούμε !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## noulos

> Είδατε ??? Τι σας έλεγα ???
> 
> ¶σχημη η Ανθούλα, δεν μπορεί να πει κανείς το αντίθετο.
> Αλλά έχει ρε παιδί μου μιά χάρη, μια φινέτσα... Σαν την Γεωργία την Βασιλειάδου ένα πράγμα... 
> ¶σχημη και η μακαρίτισσα (θεός 'χωρέστην) αλλά είχε ένα μπρίο, μιά τσαχπινιά.
> Έτσι και η Ανθούλα !!!
> 
> Φίλε μου *noulos* πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου, ευχαριστούμε !!!


Αν μη τι άλλο είναι επιβλητική!
Ευχαριστώ φίλε Espresso!

----------


## heraklion

> Σημερινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά.


σίγουρα είναι σημερινη άφιξη?

----------


## mike_rodos

heraklion o φίλος μας έκανε post στις 00:50 άρα οι φώτο του λέγοντας σημερινή εννοούσε την Παρασκευή! Αλλά κατι παράξενο υπάρχει στις φώτο!!! Το BLUE STAR 2 και το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ μαζί στον Πειραιά? Αφού πάντα έχουν αντίθετα δρομολόγια προς Πειραιά από Δωδεκάνησα! Δηλαδή το ΑΝΘΗ έχει δρομολόγιο από Ρόδο προς Πειραιά τις ημέρες που έχει και ο Διαγόρας! Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με...

----------


## noulos

Δεν ξέρω τα δρομολόγιά τους. Πάντως η άφιξη είναι την Παρασκευή 18/7, περίπου στις 17:00.

----------


## mike_rodos

OK φίλε μου... ¶ρα δεν ερχόταν από Δωδεκάνησα, αλλά από Κυκλάδες (λογο ώρας που αναφέρεις) και εκεί τα δρομολόγια του δεν τα γνωρίζω... Απλά παραξενεύτικα γιατί δεν τα έχω πετύχει ποτέ μαζί εδώ στη Ροδό!  Πάντως ανέβασες μία φώτο με 2 καμάρια, το καμάρι της GA FERRIES και το καμάρι της BLUE STAR FERRIES...

----------


## eliasaslan

> heraklion o φίλος μας έκανε post στις 00:50 άρα οι φώτο του λέγοντας σημερινή εννοούσε την Παρασκευή! Αλλά κατι παράξενο υπάρχει στις φώτο!!! Το BLUE STAR 2 και το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ μαζί στον Πειραιά? Αφού πάντα έχουν αντίθετα δρομολόγια προς Πειραιά από Δωδεκάνησα! Δηλαδή το ΑΝΘΗ έχει δρομολόγιο από Ρόδο προς Πειραιά τις ημέρες που έχει και ο Διαγόρας! Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με...


 
Να σε διωρθώσω φίλε Mike με όλη την καλή διάθεση. Για λίγες μέρες στο σύντομο παρελθόν (λίγες εβδομάδες πιο πριν, κάποιες μέρες την εβδομάδα - δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς ποιες - το Ανθή Μαρίνα ανταγωνιζόταν το Blue Star 2. Μπορεί να σας φανεί παράλογο, αλλά σκεφτείτε ότι έφευγε 1 ώρα νωρίτερα από Ρόδο. (απο Πειραιά δε θυμάμαι). Δηλαδή έφευγε στις 17.00 και το BS2 στις 18.00. Γλίτωνε επίσης 2 ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς, την Πάτμο και τη Σύρο - Μύκονο, ή Πάρο αντίστοιχα και έτσι εξισωροπούσε τη διαφορά της ταχύτητας. Πολύ έξυπνο, επικύνδινα πονήρό!!! Γιατί να μην το επαναλάβει???!!!

----------


## Leo

Να με συμπαθάς φίλε eliasaslan, οι πληροφορίες που αναφέρεις είναι ανακριβείς και συγκεχυμνένες. Διορθώνουμε κάποιον αν έχουμε σοβαρά και αδιαφιλονίκητα στοιχεία ... Για μένα δεν είναι συγκρίσιμα μεγέθη τα Ανθή Μαρίνα και Blue Star 2, οπότε και δεν υφίσταται θέμα επικίνδυνου ανταγωνισμού....

----------


## mike_rodos

Φίλε μου και συμπατριώτη eliasaslan δεν νομίζω το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ να κάνει το ίδιο δρομολόγιο με το blue star 2. Παραθέτω και τα δρομολόγιο της GA από την Ρόδο της τελευταίας ςβδομάδας. Άρα στην συγκεκριμένη φώτο στον Πειραιά που αναφέρομαι το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ έχει άφιξη από Κυκλάδες όπως είχα πει και παραπάνω! Και την Τετάρτη έχει δρομόλογιο το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ από Ρόδο! Και το Σαββάτο το blue star 2 φεύγει στις 10:00 το πρωί. Άρα δεν βλέπω κανένα ανταγωνισμό ανάμεσα στα 2 καράβια.

----------


## eliasaslan

Βεβαίως με αυτήν την κομπίνα φίλε Leo υφήσταται θέμα ανταγωνισμού αν ξναγίνει από την Ga Ferries. Όσο για το προηγούμενο μύνημά μου, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για την ανακρίβειά μου, αλλά ήθελα με πολλά λόγια να πω ότι με αυτη την κομπίνα τα δύο πλοία συναντιούνται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά

----------


## eliasaslan

Α, τώρα είδα το μύνημά σου φίλε Mike Rodos, έχεις δίκιο για αυτή την περίπτωση, πριν από καιρό είχα προσέξει αυτό το "κόλπο" της GA με το Ανθή. Με συγχωρείς πολύ. Νόμιζα ότι το ίδιο κόλπο έκανε και τώρα, γι' αυτό είπα ότι το είδα πριν από καιρό επανηλειμένα. Δε γίνεται και τώρα απ'ότι φένεται.

----------


## kastro

> σίγουρα είναι σημερινη άφιξη?


Το βλέπεις να μπαίνει με την πλώρη,τι λες δεν κάνει άφιξη.

----------


## marioskef

Η ένσταση είναι στο "σημερινή", όχι στο "άφιξη"

----------


## MYTILENE

> Το βλέπεις να μπαίνει με την πλώρη,τι λες δεν κάνει άφιξη.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ................Στη τρίτη καίγεσαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marsant

Πριν λιγο το Ανθη Μαρινα με 19,4 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Μια φωτο στην αφιξη του στη Παρο 

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p51978854.html

----------


## marsant

Να τη και η Ανθουλα!Παντως παιδια ταξιδεψαν κατι συγγενεις μου με το βαπορι για Ναξο και οι εντυπωσεις τους ηταν πολυ καλες για το βαπορι.

----------


## eliasaslan

Εγώ να σας πω που ταξίδεψα προχθες, πριν τη Λέρο η ατμόσφαιρα ήταν αποπνικτική, απίστευτη... Μετά τη Λέρο ήταν ήσυχα και το ταξίδι κύλησε ομαλά εκτός από την καθυστέρηση στην Κω λόγω ασυνενοησίας των τρακτόρων... 1 ώρα φάγαμε εκεί και κάτι ψιλά... Κατα τα άλλα σκουπίδια και ακρίβεια στο μέγα έλεος. Μία πίτα με κασέρι, ζαμπόν και σάλτσα μαγιονέζα 3.60! Έλεος

----------


## moutsokwstas

σημερα ειχαμε ταυτοχρονη αναχωρηση για το Διαγορας και το Ανθη Μαρινα απο τη Ροδο.Με διαφορα 5 λεπτων φυγανε τα 2 πλοια αλλα η Ανθη καταφερε και προσπερασε το Διαγορα στο υψος του Ενυδρειου για οποιον ξερει απο τη περιοχη.Συντομα θα εχουμε και ντοκουμεντο

----------


## Rocinante

Μα καλα ειναι δυνατον να φυγαν με 5 λεπτα διαφορα και να το επιασε τοσο γρηγορα στο ενυδρειο;;;;;;;;
Πολυ Rock τη βλεπω την Ανθουλα τελευταια...

----------


## Leo

Τσαλίμια του Διαγόρα  (τα 20άρια του) ήθελε να πεί στην Ανθούλα (με τα ζόρια 18άρια) μια παροιμία. .... "Στην Ελλάδα η Αχλάδα πίσω έχει την ουρά".  Θα το διαπιστώστε στην επιστροφή σας αύριο  :Razz:

----------


## eliasaslan

Παιδιά, να σιγουρέψω την άποψη του φίλου moutsokwsta. Πριν από λίγο έφτασα στη Λέρο με το Ανθή Μαρίνα. Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο και έχω ντοκουμέντα στιγμή προς στιγμή. Το Διαγόρας όντως έφυγε 5 λεπτά νωρίτερα και το καράβι όπου επαίβενα το προσπέρασε στο ύψος περίπου του ενυδρείου. Το άφησε πίσω καμία 100στή μέτρα και τότε ήρθε η απάντηση του Διαγόρα!. Έβαλε μπρος τις μηχανές και το ξαναπροσπέρασε λίγα μίλια μετά. Στην Κω έφτασε πολύ νωρίτερα αλλά καθυστέρησε πολύ και το έφτασε η Ανθή. Έφυγε 5 λεπτά νωρίτερα από Κω, και πήρε το δρόμο για Κάλυμνο και το Ανθή για Λέρο. Το Ανθή πριν από πολύ λίγα λεπτά αναχώρησε από το λιμάνι της Λέρου και η συνέχεια στην ακόλουθη σελίδα! http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/ Αυτά από εμένα και απίστευτο φωτογραφικό υλικό από αυτές τις προσπεράσεις και πολλά άλλα αύριο.  :Cool:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Παιδιά, να σιγουρέψω την άποψη του φίλου moutsokwsta. Πριν από λίγο έφτασα στη Λέρο με το Ανθή Μαρίνα. Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο και έχω ντοκουμέντα στιγμή προς στιγμή. Το Διαγόρας όντως έφυγε 5 λεπτά νωρίτερα και το καράβι όπου επαίβενα το προσπέρασε στο ύψος περίπου του ενυδρείου. Το άφησε πίσω καμία 100στή μέτρα και τότε ήρθε η απάντηση του Διαγόρα!. Έβαλε μπρος τις μηχανές και το ξαναπροσπέρασε λίγα μίλια μετά. Στην Κω έφτασε πολύ νωρίτερα αλλά καθυστέρησε πολύ και το έφτασε η Ανθή. Έφυγε 5 λεπτά νωρίτερα από Κω, και πήρε το δρόμο για Κάλυμνο και το Ανθή για Λέρο. Το Ανθή πριν από πολύ λίγα λεπτά αναχώρησε από το λιμάνι της Λέρου και η συνέχεια στην ακόλουθη σελίδα! http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/ Αυτά από εμένα και απίστευτο φωτογραφικό υλικό από αυτές τις προσπεράσεις και πολλά άλλα αύριο.


  Οπώς απάντησα και στο θέμα του Διαγόρα, αυτό είναι συνήθες φαινόμενο όταν έχουν ταυτόχρονη αναχώρηση!!! Αλλά ο Διαγόρας πέρνει πολύ νωρίε το αίμα του πίσω!!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Παιδιά συγνώμη για τις πολλές υποσχέσεις χωρίς πράξεις, αλλά ξέχασα ότι έπρεπε να μικρύνω το μέγεθος των φωτογραφιών. Ας αρχίσω από την αρχή του ταξιδιού μου. Ορίστε 10 φωτογραφίες επιλεγμένες προσεκτικά από τις 46 στο λιμάνι του Λακκιου της Λέρου.   :Very Happy: 

100_0518.jpg

100_0527.jpg

100_0531.jpg

100_0532.jpg

100_0533.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

Εδώ η συνέχεια...

100_0534.jpg

100_0537.jpg

100_0542.jpg

100_0550.jpg

100_0562.jpg

----------


## iletal1

> Εδώ η συνέχεια...
> 
> 100_0534.jpg
> 
> 100_0537.jpg
> 
> 100_0542.jpg
> 
> 100_0550.jpg
> ...


Προβλέπω τη συνέχει συναρπαστική αφού το πρώτο δείγμα αν μη τι άλλο ειναι υπέροχο και λεπτομερέστατο.Συγχαρητήρια εξαιρετικές και τόσο ζωντανές σα να είμαι εκεί.

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο eliasaslan, ευχαρσιτούμε για τον χρόνο που αφιερώνεις στο να κάνεις όλη αυτή την δουλειά και μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας αυτές τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες...  :Smile: ;-)

----------


## eliasaslan

> Μπράβο eliasaslan, ευχαρσιτούμε για τον χρόνο που αφιερώνεις στο να κάνεις όλη αυτή την δουλειά και μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας αυτές τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες... ;-)


Να σαι καλά φίλε Leo και όλα τα παιδιά του forum.  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σου και ζουμερες.Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε eliasaslan. Χάρη σε σένα και στις φωτογραφίες σου βρεθήκαμε και εμείς στο Λακκί της Λέρου.
Και θα περιμένουμε να περάσει σήμερα το απόγευμα το "Δημητρούλα", το βράδυ το "Blue Star II" και λίγο αργότερα το "Διαγόρας".
Θα συναντηθούμε νοερά στο λιμάνι ......

----------


## Nautikos II

Eχθες το μεσημερι
ANTHI MARINA [120].JPG

----------


## eliasaslan

Να σαι καλά φίλε Roi

----------


## iletal1

Αυτό το πλοίο ή από μπροστά το κοιτάς ή από πίσω είναι ''ΜΑΜΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΦΑΩ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΦΑ'Ι' ΜΟΥ'' :Confused: . '' Παναγιά μαζί σου'' που λένε και οι Σαντορινιοί.

----------


## marsant

Για αυτο ειναι και ξεχωριστο αλλωστε:wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό σου eliasaslan. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.....θέλουμε κι΄άλλες. :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Mastrovasilli διπλά και για το θέμα του Διαγόρα, εννοείται ότι ακόμα δεν έχετε δει τίποτα, αλλά σιγά σιγά, μιας και οι περισσότεροι είστε σε διακοπές...

----------


## scoufgian

για να συνεχισουμε ,το ρεπορταζ του φιλου moutsokwsta,σχετικα με το προσπερασμα της ανθης ,στο διαγορα ,λιγο εξω απο το λιμανι της Ροδου,να σας παραθεσουμε και τις σχετικες φωτο
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12213

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12214

----------


## mastrovasilis

Αφιερωμένες στο ν φίλο Leo που του αρέσουν οι μανούβρες.
IMG_0706.JPG

IMG_0707.JPG

IMG_0708.JPG

IMG_0709.JPG

IMG_0710.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

και η συνέχεια
IMG_0711.JPG

IMG_0712.JPG

IMG_0713.JPG

IMG_0714.JPG

IMG_0715.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

και οι τελευταίες.
IMG_0716.JPG

IMG_0717.JPG

IMG_0718.JPG

IMG_0719.JPG

IMG_0720.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

ωραιος ο mastrovasilis.Leo δεν πιστευω να εχεις παραπονο...........Σε φροντιζουνε και με το παραπανω:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## mike_rodos

> για να συνεχισουμε ,το ρεπορταζ του φιλου moutsokwsta,σχετικα με το προσπερασμα της ανθης ,στο διαγορα ,λιγο εξω απο το λιμανι της Ροδου,να σας παραθεσουμε και τις σχετικες φωτο



Αλλά η ΑΝΘΗ κερδίζει αυτό που θέλει... Να δείξει στο κόσμο που κάθεται στην συκεκριμένη παραλία (πάνω από χίλιους λουόμενους) ότι είναι πιο γρήγορη από τον ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ και το πετιχένη αυτό γιατί μετά από το ενυδρίο (για όποιον δεν ξέρει περίπου 200-300 μέτρα) δεν φαίνονται τα πλοία για να δεί ξανά ότι ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ πέρνει κεφάλι... Αυτό το έχω ακούσει σε πολλές συζητήσεις ροδιτών που την έχουν πατήσει έτσι νομίζοντας ότι η ΑΝΘΗ είναι γρήγορότερη... Αυτο γίνεται κάθε Τετάρτη 17:00 που έχουν ταυτόχρονη αναχώρηση!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Αλλά η ΑΝΘΗ κερδίζει αυτό που θέλει... Να δείξει στο κόσμο που κάθεται στην συκεκριμένη παραλία (πάνω από χίλιους λουόμενους) ότι είναι πιο γρήγορη από τον ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ και το πετιχένη αυτό γιατί μετά από το ενυδρίο (για όποιον δεν ξέρει περίπου 200-300 μέτρα) δεν φαίνονται τα πλοία για να δεί ξανά ότι ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ πέρνει κεφάλι... Αυτό το έχω ακούσει σε πολλές συζητήσεις ροδιτών που την έχουν πατήσει έτσι νομίζοντας ότι η ΑΝΘΗ είναι γρήγορότερη... Αυτο γίνεται κάθε Τετάρτη 17:00 που έχουν ταυτόχρονη αναχώρηση!!!


σωστοτατο το σχολιο του Μιχαλη..........

----------


## MYTILENE

Τελειες φώτο,αλλά ρε Γιάννη πήγες πάνω στη προσπέραση και έβαλες και αυτές τις χοντρές μπροστά και χαλάς ΟΛΟ το σκηνικό,Πρόσεχε λίγο,πρόσεχε αμαν:lol: :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> Τελειες φώτο,αλλά ρε Γιάννη πήγες πάνω στη προσπέραση και έβαλες και αυτές τις χοντρές μπροστά και χαλάς ΟΛΟ το σκηνικό,Πρόσεχε λίγο,πρόσεχε αμαν:lol:


μα κι εσυ ρε Σταυρο,δεν καταλαβες τη σκεψη μου.......Εβαλα μπροστα τις χοντρες για να ομορφυνω την Ανθη ,γιατι ετσι οπως ειναι το πλοιο ,μεχρι και τα σκυλοψαρα γελανε :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Τελειες φώτο,αλλά ρε Γιάννη πήγες πάνω στη προσπέραση και έβαλες και αυτές τις χοντρές μπροστά και χαλάς ΟΛΟ το σκηνικό,Πρόσεχε λίγο,πρόσεχε αμαν:lol:


Συγνώμη καλά έκανε και έβαλε τις χόντρες, γιατί αν ήταν καλονές, το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ δεν θα το έβλεπε κανείς...

----------


## laz94

ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ mastrovasili! ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ, ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ;

----------


## Orion_v

> Συγνώμη καλά έκανε και έβαλε τις χόντρες, γιατί αν ήταν καλονές, το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ δεν θα το έβλεπε κανείς...


Μη γελατε , το καραβι ειναι πρωτοπορειακο , με ολες αυτες τις γωνιες πρεπει να εχει χαρακτηριστικα Stealth :mrgreen:

Πλακα πλακα η πλωρη καπως σωζει την κατασταση !!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## eliasaslan

*2 φωτογραφίες για αρχή του Ανθή Μαρίνα στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, ακολουθούν αμέσως κι άλλες, τώρα που πήρα φόρα, δε σταματάω με τίποτα, για σας τις τράβηξα!! Αφιερωμένες στον φίλο Tsentzos*

100_0731.jpg

100_0734.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

Οι φωτογραφίες που σας υποσχέθηκα  :Wink: . Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους Marsant, Rocinante, Roi Baudoin, Apostolos, esperos kai Naxos

rod (53).jpg

rod (56).jpg

rod (57).jpg

rod (61).jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

Μισό λεπτό!!

----------


## vinman

*Φανταστικές φωτογραφίες....Μπράβο!!!!*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ.

----------


## Rocinante

Ηλια εχω παθει την πλακα μου. Ηξερα οτι βγαζεις φωτογραφιες αλλα αυτο το πραγμα ρε παιδι μου. Πρωτη φορα χαζευω τοση ωρα φωτογραφιες της Ανθουλας. Να εισαι καλα.

----------


## eliasaslan

Να στε καλά φίλοι Rocinante, Captain Nionios kai vinman για τα καλά σας λόγια. Να στε καλά, και υπάρχει συνέχεια μεγάλη... μην αγχώνεστε

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σε ευχαριστούμε Ηλία για τα ταξίδια που μας κάνεις, όσο για τις φωτογραφίες σου υπέροχες !!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Νίκο, και όπως είπα υπάρχει συνέχεια και πάντα θα υπάρχει από Λέρο τουλάχιστον!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αν δε βαρεθηκατε να βλεπεται την Ανθη να και μια εν πλω εξω απο τον Πειραια.1/8/2008.

----------


## eliasaslan

Πολύ όμορφη η φωτογραφία σου και "υπερβολικά" καθαρή!! Μπράβο φίλε. Αλλά επειδή σήμερα στο καράβι αυτό θέλω να έχω και τον "τελευταίο λόγο" πλακα κάνω φυσικά  :Very Happy:  Θυμίζω ότι έχω πολλές ακόμη. και εκπλήξεις με Ροδάνθη στην Κω στη συνέχεια, δε λέω άλλα μυστικά!!  :Very Happy:  :Razz: 
Αφιερωμένη στον εξεραιτικό φίλο και πρωτεργάτη του nautilia.gr Νίκο και να πω ότι του φυλάω και ακόμη ωραιότερες φωτογαφίες...  :Wink: 


IMG_0131.jpg

----------


## konigi

Moλις τώρα τελείωσε στον ΣΚΑΙ το "Λίγο πριν την καταστροφή"...Έδειξε το ναυάγιο του αδελφού πλοίου του Ανθή Μαρίνα,και το Ανθή Μαρίνα σαν Spirit of Free Enterprise να κάνει αναπαράσταση του ναυαγίου για να δούν οι εμπειρογνόμονες τα αίτια του...Ξέρετε ποσους κόμβους έβγαλε?19!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Konigi ενω το ειδα το ντοκυμαντερ σε αυτη τη λεπτομερεια δεν εδωσα προσοχη ενω θα επρεπε :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

[quote=mastrovasilis;102481]και οι τελευταίες.
[quote]

Ευχαριστώ mastrovasilis για τον κόπο και τον χρόνο που διέθεσες να φωτογταφίσεις την μανούβρα...

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Ηλια για αλλη μια φορα απαιχτες οι φωτο σου!Σε ευχαριστω πολυ να σαι καλα!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ευχαριστώ mastrovasilis για τον κόπο και τον χρόνο που διέθεσες να φωτογταφίσεις την μανούβρα...[/QUOTE]

Leo μου γι΄αυτό είμαστε εδώ για να σας μεταδίδουμε την κίνηση των λιμανιών σε εσας που είσαστε στην τσιμεντούπολη  :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Σωστοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοος ο παιχτης

----------


## Georgecz3

> Moλις τώρα τελείωσε στον ΣΚΑΙ το "Λίγο πριν την καταστροφή"...Έδειξε το ναυάγιο του αδελφού πλοίου του Ανθή Μαρίνα,και το Ανθή Μαρίνα σαν Spirit of Free Enterprise να κάνει αναπαράσταση του ναυαγίου για να δούν οι εμπειρογνόμονες τα αίτια του...Ξέρετε ποσους κόμβους έβγαλε?19!!!!


Ο Σουηδός του δίνει 23++ http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/spirit_o...prise_1980.htm

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα στο λιμάνι........*

----------


## erwdios

Την ώρα που ξεπροβάλει από το λιμάνι

----------


## mastrovasilis

erwdios είσαι καταπληκτικός. Μπράβο σου..... :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Που το πετυχες φιλε erwdios, παντα σε ετοιμοτητα κι εσυ!! Τι θα γινει με αυτο το φορουμ!!! να σαι καλα, ευχαριστουμε!  :Cool:  :Very Happy:

----------


## erwdios

Τα πιο ωραία πράγματα γίνονται τυχαία...

----------


## .voyager

Προχθεσινός κατάπλους...
DSC02420.JPGDSC02421.JPG
DSC02424.JPGDSC02425.JPG
DSC02426.JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

> Προχθεσινός κατάπλους...
> DSC02421.JPG


Που είναι η άγκυρα???

----------


## jumpman

Το Ανθή Μαρίνα χτες κατα την αναχώρηση της.

----------


## nikolas200

Το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ. Φωτογραφία απο το κατάστρωμα του HIGHSPEED 5


ANTHI MARINA.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

> Που είναι η άγκυρα???


μάλλον έχει "κουμπώσει" και την κρύβει η σκιά  :Wink:

----------


## Orion_v

Μια απογευματινη , στον Πειραια.

P9071552.JPG

----------


## laz94

ΤΟ ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΑ -29-8-2008-

----------


## grangelo

Το Ανθη Μαρινα λιγο εξω απο τον πειραια στις 15/08/2008
DSCF6703.jpg

----------


## Orion_v

Σημερα το πρωι , στον Πειραια.

P9191715.JPG


P9191714.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ωραίες φωτό φίλε Orion v :Wink:  και με εμφανή τα σημάδια κόπωσης.

----------


## Orion_v

Eυχαριστω , ...ετσι οπως βλεπεις την πρωτη , φανταζεσαι να ειχε απο πανω και τον πυργο του υπουργιου ? :lol:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Eυχαριστω , ...ετσι οπως βλεπεις την πρωτη , φανταζεσαι να ειχε απο πανω και τον πυργο του υπουργιου ? :lol:


μετά θα λέγαμε για ειδική κατασκευή και οχι για απλή μετασκευή.

----------


## polykas

> Σημερα το πρωι , στον Πειραια.
> 
> P9191715.JPG
> 
> 
> P9191714.JPG


*Kαι μία φωτό από μένα μετά τις όμορφες φωτό του Οrion v.*

1.jpg

----------


## sylver23

κ μιας και το τιμησατε ας βαλω κ εγω απο χθες το βραδυ καποιες(2 μερες ολοι πειραια πηγαμε??)
ενω εχω πει οτι το σιχαινομαι αυτο το πλοιο το εβγαλα φωτο για να το μελετησω καλυτερα.τελικα κ παλι δεν μαρεσει .μεγαλουτσικο τελικα ειναι.δεν το χα ξαναδει πλαγιοδετημενο.

----------


## vinman

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες φίλε sylver23...παρόλο που για μένα είναι ασχημούτσικο!!

----------


## sylver23

και αλλες 2.μια με την βαρδιολα και αλλη μια απο πρυμνη

----------


## sylver23

> Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες φίλε sylver23...παρόλο που για μένα είναι ασχημούτσικο!!


ευχαριστω αλλα το υποκοριστικο δεν χρειαζοταν(ασχημουτσικο :Very Happy: )

----------


## Orion_v

Η μαγκια του Polykas ειναι οτι την εβγαλε απο τετοια γωνια που κρυβει λιγο την ασχημια ;-)

Καλα silver23 αψογος  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Νυχτερινές περιπλανήσεις by sylver23, πολύ καλός και με άποψη...  :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Μπραβο ρε παιδια πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σας,ομορφηνατε την Ανθουλα με τις ποζες σας:wink:

----------


## Νaval22

Βρε παιδια δεν ειστε καθολου αντικειμενικοι ακου ασχημη η ανθουλα,ενα τερας ειναι  :Razz:

----------


## manolis m.

Tin koitaza to prwi tin atimi...pws einai etsi???? mou erxetai na tin antinaksw!!

----------


## giorgos....

ένα πλοίο που κατα γενική ομολογία είναι άσχημο. έχει κάτι όμως που προκαλεί το μάτι και σε κάνει να το παρατηρήσεις. όσο κι αν ψάχνεις λεπτομέριες που θα σε κάνουν να το συμπαθήσεις, δέν μπορείς να βρείς. άν όμως το πάρεις στην πλάκα και το δείς λίγο τρελλά τότε σίγουρα θα το αγαπήσεις. 

ανθή μαρίνα.jpg

*

λεπτομέρια, το πλωριό πηδάλιο που έχει ξεμείνει απο άλλες εποχές στην αγγλία*
ανθή μαρίνα πηδάλιο.jpg

----------


## apollo_express

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι από το Blue Star Paros (οι είκονες είναι από κινητό και γι' αυτό η χαμηλή ποιότητα). 

Μόνο του.
DSC00031.jpg

Με το Blue Star 2.
DSC00030.jpg

Με το Γεωργιος Μπρούφας.
DSC00032.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πειραιας 6/10/2008!!!το ομορφοτερο πλοιο του πειραια!!! :Razz: 

DSC00550.jpg

DSC00551.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε f/b kefalonia θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου μόνο και μόνο γιατί αυτό το πλοίο το έχω μέσα στην καρδιά μου..

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ειναι ενα απο τα λιγα περιεργα πλοια της Ελληνικης Ναυτιλιας μας αλλα εχει μια "ιστορια"  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

ιστορια στην ελληνικη ακτοπλοια?το ανθη??

----------


## marsant

Mπορει να ειναι ασχημουτσικο ομως ειναι ξεχωριστο:wink:

----------


## sylver23

ναι ειναι ξεχωριστη η ασχημια του :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## manolis m.

Xaxa..Ontws tetoia asximia den sinantas eukola se ploio!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Αν πιάσει καμία μέρα Τήνο πρέπει να τορπιλησθεί πάραυτα.......θα ονομαστεί ο τορπιλισμός της "άσχημης Ανθής".......... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giorgos....

ρε παιδιά, ρε παιδιά.. το πληγώνετε το καραβάκι..
έχει όμορφη ασχήμια..
κάτι σαν τη μαρία την άσχημη που ήταν κακάσχημη όμως είχε όμορφη καρδία..
και μετά σενιαρίστηκε και έγεινε κούκλα..
κοίτα γιατί έτσι όπως το πάμε, με όλα τα κουτιά που σιγά σιγά πέρνουν τη θέση των καραβιών, τη βλέπω την ανθή να είναι η κούκλα του λιμανιού..
δέν ξέρεις πως τα φέρνει η ζωή..

----------


## manolis m.

An ftasw sto simeio na pw kai tin anthoula koukla tou limaniou..meta tha fountarw kai mesa sto limani.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> An ftasw sto simeio na pw kai tin anthoula koukla tou limaniou..meta tha fountarw kai mesa sto limani..


Koιτα, αμα θες, σε βοηθαω! Ξερω τον καπετανιο. Θα του πω να σε δεσει στην αγκυρα!

----------


## giorgos....

κοίτα φίλε μανώλη. προσωπική μου άποψη είναι πως το ανθή μαρίνα είναι πολύ πιο όμορφο απο τα παλάτια ή το βενιζέλο ή τα blue star..
άλλωστε γούστα είναι αυτά..

----------


## mike_rodos

Τελευταία προσπαθώ να βρώ την λύση σε ένα γεωτρικό τύπο... Πόσες γωνίες έχει αυτό το καράβι...  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  και εκτός από αυτό... πόσες σκάλες έχει??? Δεν είμαι κακός, αλλά απογοήτευση μέχρι να ανέβεις στο σαλόνι... Μία φορά μπήκα και αυτή αναγκαστικά (λόγω στρατού), δεύτερη δεν έχει...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Kατσε, κι εγω στην αρχη δεν το γουσταρα. Μη σου πω οτι ακομα δεν πολυτρελαινομαι. Ειναι το μοναδικο πλοιο που χανομαι καθε φορα που μπαινω μεσα. Την τελευταια φορα που μπηκα, ηθελα να παω απο την αριστερη μερια στην δεξια, και πηγα απο την πρυμη (και το κατω καταστρωμα)... Ομως, μου αρεσουν οι αφισες που εχει μεσα απο την P&O!

----------


## marsant

Μια χαρα ειναι ρε παιδια η Ανθουλα αφηστε την στην ησυχια της,το εχουμε φαει το βαπορι:grin:Αλλωστε εχουμε γεμισει στο λιμανι με τις αλλες ομορφιες.....τις τετραγωνες,και μας φταιει η ΑΝΘΗ:lol:.Το εχουμε πει οτι ειναι καπως η σχεδιαση του..

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μα σχεδιαστηκε απο την Τownsend Thoressen να καθονται οι επιβατες ΜΕΣΑ και να καταναλωνουν Duty Free! To καραβι τι να φταιει???

----------


## manolis m.

Akrivws einai diafretiki i filosofia sxediasis...Gia deite ligo auto na gelasete..pws tha sas fenotan loipon na pigainate mia imera sto limani kai na vlepate tin Romlinta i'ton Kornaro me liga deck parapanw....idou!Mastrokwsta ti gnwmi exeis twra ? meta to Anthi MArina....

pride_of_sandwich_1972_1.jpg
pride_of_al_salam_95_1972_1.jpg

Telos to off topic! Pigi fwtografiwn Faktaomfartyg.se

----------


## sylver23

παναγια μου και χριστε μου.μανωλη βαλτες στα διαφορα πλεουμενα διοτι μονο πλοια δεν μπορω να το πω.. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> παναγια μου και χριστε μου.μανωλη βαλτες στα διαφορα πλεουμενα διοτι μονο πλοια δεν μπορω να το πω..


Συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου φιλε sylver23 :Smile:

----------


## manolis m.

Ploia einai ! Einai ta katorthwmata tis P&O...Sinistw stous oikogeniarxes na tis deixnoun sta mwra tou gia na fane , na klene kai gia na koimountai! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos....

το έχω ξαναδεί αυτό το "καράβι" φίλε μανώλη και είναι πολύ άσχημο.
απαράδεκτο θα έλεγα. όμως όπως και να το κάνεις είναι - ή τουλάχιστον έτσι θέλει να λέγεται- καράβι, οπότε μια δόση αγάπης του έχουμε.. άλλο αν δεν μπορούμε ούτε να το κοιτάξουμε.. σκεφτείτε το να μπαίνει καμαρωτό καμαρωτό στην πάρο..  
*εφιάλτης..*

----------


## dimitris!

Aστους να λένε "κουκλάρα" μου... :Razz:  :Very Happy: 

100_0245.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Kala epitrepetai prin tis 12 na provalontai tetoies eikones ??? tha mas kopsei to ERS!

----------


## lissos

*Γιατι τετοια χαλια η τσιμινιερα??*

Sorry για την ποιοτητα! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimitris

Γινονται καποιες εργασιες απ'οτι ειδα κι εγω σημερα και στο δεξι φουγαρο ακριβως εκει στο GA... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

Οι Γλάροι το κάνανε!μην ΓΕΛΙΕΣΤΕ... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Οι Γλάροι το κάνανε!μην ΓΕΛΙΕΣΤΕ...



Kαλα, εχει γλαρους-ελεφαντες ο Πειραιας??  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## ARMENISTIS

o antikatastatis tou anthi marina sthn Galia.
aporw pws tha ginei kai ayto meta apo metaskeyh se kamia 20aria xronia.

----------


## manolis m.

E..sxediastika se poli kaliteri moira apo tin anthoula!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> o antikatastatis tou anthi marina sthn Galia.
> aporw pws tha ginei kai ayto meta apo metaskeyh se kamia 20aria xronia.


To PRIDE OF KENT, κατασκευαστηκε ως RoRo στο ιδιο ναυπηγειο με την Ανθη, το 1992 ως ΕUROPEAN HIGHWAY. Μετασκευαστηκε σε RoPax απο το Lloyd Werft τελη 2002-Μαρτη 2003, οποτε και αντικατεστησε την Ανθη, την οποια και αγορασε ο GHANA. Δεν ειναι ασχημο. Απλα αυτα εκει εχουν περιεργη πλωρη. Τι να κανουμε...

----------


## sylver23

*για να χασουν τον υπνο τους ή να βλεπουν εφιαλτες κατι ξενυχτιδες στο τσατ

ανθουλα στον πειραια-5 αυγουστου

*P8052917.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

> *για να χασουν τον υπνο τους ή να βλεπουν εφιαλτες κατι ξενυχτιδες στο τσατ
> 
> ανθουλα στον πειραια-5 αυγουστου
> 
> *P8052917.jpg


Παρακαλω οι διαχειριστες του φορουμ να κανουν κατι,δεν γινεται τετοια ωρα να βλεπουμε τετοια θεαματα..!!

----------


## Leo

Κοίτα αυτό το βρίσκω ποιό αξιοπρεπές από αυτό ζήτησες να σου αφιερώσουν σε άλλο θέμα... άρα παραμένει στην θέση του  :Very Happy: .

----------


## mastropanagos

> Κοίτα αυτό το βρίσκω ποιό αξιοπρεπές από αυτό ζήτησες να σου αφιερώσουν σε άλλο θέμα... άρα παραμένει στην θέση του .


Εμ εσυ,τι αλλο θα ελεγες..!!Θα αρχισω να πυροβολω μου φαινεται και δεν θα ξερεις που να κρυφτεις μετα.. :Razz:

----------


## manolis m.

Pantws einai les kai exei ena megalo stoma ston kathrepti tis... :Very Happy:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

To μεγαλο στομα ειναι η εισοδος-εξοδος του πανω γκαραζ, οταν δουλευε Αγγλια-Γαλλια. Τωρα, απλα ειναι ενας εξαεριστηρας!

----------


## manolis m.

I Know it..alla exei plaka!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ειλικρινα σας αρεσει το βαπορι ;
Εμενα καθολου...  :Sad:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ειλικρινα σας αρεσει το βαπορι ;
> Εμενα καθολου...


Απο τα σχολια που εχουν γραφτει στο θεμα κατα καιρους,τι εχεις καταλαβει???

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Συγγνωμη αλλα δεν μπορω να διαβασω ολες τις σελιδες , θελω χρονο να τις διαβασω ολες.
Αν εσεις εχετε την ιδια αποψη με μενα τοτε ενταξει.
Κριμα για το πλοιο γιατι ειναι μεγαλο...

----------


## Nick_Pet

Μα είναι δυνατόν να αρέσει σε κανέναν αυτό το πλοίο? :Confused: 
Είναι τρομακτικό και μόνο από τις φωτογραφίες...:shock:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Μα είναι δυνατόν να αρέσει σε κανέναν αυτό το πλοίο?
> Είναι τρομακτικό και μόνο από τις φωτογραφίες...:shock:


Συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου.

----------


## Speedkiller

Αν και καρνάβαλος το συμπαθώ... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Νaval22

> Γινονται καποιες εργασιες απ'οτι ειδα κι εγω σημερα και στο δεξι φουγαρο ακριβως εκει στο GA...


να φανταστείς όταν το είδα απο μάκρια νομίζα πως ο αγούδημος αλλάζει χρώμα στα φουγάρα,αφού μετά πήγα να τσεκάρω το φουγάρο του ροδάνθη,ευτυχώς αυτό ήταν εντάξει :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Σήμερα στον Πειραιά...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20516


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20517


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20518

----------


## mastropanagos

> Σήμερα στον Πειραιά...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20516
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20517
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20518


Κουκλαρα μου εσυ..!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nick_Pet

ΤΕΡΑΣ-ΤΙΑΣ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑΣ...:lol:

----------


## giorgos....

εμένα πάντως *μ'αρέσει* ρε παιδιά η ανθή. έχει κάτι το διαφορετικό.. έτσι κι αλλιώς γούστα είναι αυτά..

----------


## Speedkiller

Kαι με πυροτεχνήματα...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20567

----------


## a.molos

Να προσθέσω δύο ακόμη φωτό απο την έναρξη των εργασιών μετασκευής της ΑΝΘΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΝΑΣ. Στην πρωτη ξεχωρίζει η πλώρη του Ποσειδών της FIVE STAR.

----------


## marsant

> εμένα πάντως *μ'αρέσει* ρε παιδιά η ανθή. έχει κάτι το διαφορετικό.. έτσι κι αλλιώς γούστα είναι αυτά..


 
Ετσι ακριβως φιλε Γιωργο για αυτο την γουσταρω και εγω :Very Happy: ..

----------


## sylver23

*αφου σας αρεσει ....
18.10*

PA181789.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

ωραίος ο φίλος sylver23.. μας έφτιαξες..
γειά σου ανθούλα μου..

υ.γ σημερινή είναι η φώτο?

----------


## dimitris

Αντε να πας για υπνο τωρα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
sylver23 πολυ καλη αλλα για νωρις... :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

Σε ευχαριστουμε φιλε sylver23, γεια σου ρε ΑΝΘΗ με τα ωραια σου.....

----------


## eliasaslan

Παιδιά επειδή εύκολα βγάζεις πολλές φωτογραφίες και δύσκολα τις αρχειοθετείς, ψάχνω μία ώρα να ανεβάσω.... στο τέλος επειδή ήμουν σε απανωτά διλήματα είπα να τιμήσω την Ανθούλα μας στις δύσολες ώρες της, που τα φώτα την έχουν γράψει... :Razz:  Η αρχή λοιπόν για ένα όμορφο Σάββατο λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου.... 

Αφιερωμένη στους Leo, Trakman, Vortigern, Roi, Sylver23, Speedkiller, Μarsant, cptn nionios, Vinman, Mike Rodos και Meina και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους του εξεραιτικού μας φόρουμ που μας χαρίζει πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες και σημαντικές πληροφορίες καθημερινά... (Mike οι δικές σου είναι άλλες :Razz: )

rod (53).jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Hλία αμάν!!! :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: Μας έχεις ξεκάνει!!!!Μπράβο και ξανά μπράβο φίλε μου!!!!!!Πιο όμορφη φωτογραφία του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου δεν έχω ξαναδει!!!!

----------


## laz94

> Παιδιά επειδή εύκολα βγάζεις πολλές φωτογραφίες και δύσκολα τις αρχειοθετείς, ψάχνω μία ώρα να ανεβάσω.... στο τέλος επειδή ήμουν σε απανωτά διλήματα είπα να τιμήσω την Ανθούλα μας στις δύσολες ώρες της, που τα φώτα την έχουν γράψει... Η αρχή λοιπόν για ένα όμορφο Σάββατο λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου.... 
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στους Leo, Trakman, Vortigern, Roi, Sylver23, Speedkiller, Μarsant, cptn nionios, Vinman, Mike Rodos και Meina και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους του εξεραιτικού μας φόρουμ που μας χαρίζει πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες και σημαντικές πληροφορίες καθημερινά... (Mike οι δικές σου είναι άλλες)
> 
> rod (53).jpg


 
Πολύ ωραία! Φαίνεται λες και το θηρίο πάει να καταπιει το καημένο το μικρό καραβάκι!!!!:lol::lol:

----------


## Nick_Pet

Το πάνω μέρος του πλοίου είναι το Ανθή και το κάτω το Μαρίνα, ή μήπως το ανάποδο?  :Very Happy:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> Το πάνω μέρος του πλοίου είναι το Ανθή και το κάτω το Μαρίνα, ή μήπως το ανάποδο?



χαχαχα πολυ καλο φιλε μου Νικο!!!με εκανεσ και γελασα!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> Παιδιά επειδή εύκολα βγάζεις πολλές φωτογραφίες και δύσκολα τις αρχειοθετείς, ψάχνω μία ώρα να ανεβάσω.... στο τέλος επειδή ήμουν σε απανωτά διλήματα είπα να τιμήσω την Ανθούλα μας στις δύσολες ώρες της, που τα φώτα την έχουν γράψει... Η αρχή λοιπόν για ένα όμορφο Σάββατο λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου.... 
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στους Leo, Trakman, Vortigern, Roi, Sylver23, Speedkiller, Μarsant, cptn nionios, Vinman, Mike Rodos και Meina και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους του εξεραιτικού μας φόρουμ που μας χαρίζει πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες και σημαντικές πληροφορίες καθημερινά... (Mike οι δικές σου είναι άλλες)
> 
> rod (53).jpg


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Ηλία!!
Εχεις κάνει το ασχημόπαπο να φαίνεται συμπαθητικό με την όμορφη φωτογραφία σου!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ηλία!!! Να είσαι πάντα καλά φίλε μου...

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Ηλια παντα οι φωτογραφιες που ανεβαζεις ειναι ομορφες και ξεχωριστες, σε ευχαριστω πολυ να σαι καλα:wink:

----------


## nickosps

Η Ανθούλα γεμίζει καύσιμα...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

για ποιό λόγο ο καπτα Μάκης έχει δεμένει την Ανθή Μαρίνα?

----------


## marsant

Περιμενουν στο πλοιο μια επιθεωρηση στη μια του μηχανη(ειχαν καποιους φοβους οι μηχανικοι του βαποριου) και με το που τελιωσουν ξεκινα αμεσως.

----------


## giorgos....

άντε με το καλό να βγεί η κούκλα μας.. να πάμε στο κόκκινο να την καμαρώσουμε..

----------


## artmios sintihakis

και δρομολόγιο?το κλασσικό Πειραιά-Κω-Ρόδο?

----------


## marsant

Σωστα θα γυρισει στα γνωστα του δρομολογια για Δωδεκανησα

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Δυο φωτο σημερα το πρωι απο την κυρια!!!! :Smile: 

DSC00731.jpg

DSC00732.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Δυο φωτο σημερα το πρωι απο την κυρια!!!!
> 
> DSC00731.jpg
> 
> DSC00732.jpg


Πολυ καλες φωτογραφιες f/b kefalonia.

----------


## vinman

..Η Ανθή το Σάββατο...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24701

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24702

----------


## giorgos....

ας δούμε την Ανθή την εποχή που κατασκευαζόταν κάπου στο 1979 στη Γερμανία..
anthi marina..jpg
copyright Christian Eckardt

και επιδή όλες οι κυρίες που σέβονται τον εαυτό τους κάνουν μια προσθετική (για όγκο) να και το κομμάτι που προστέθηκε στην ανθή μαρίνα στο fincantieri to 1991.
anthi marina fincantieri.jpg
copyright Justin Philpott

Πιο μετά θα ανεβάσω και φώτο πρίν και μετά την προσθετική για να κάνουμε τις απαραίτητες συγκρίσεις..

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

περιμενουμε φιλε Γιωργο :Very Happy:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το πλοιο ετυχε σε ταλεντο δημιουργιας και μαλιστα διενυε και εποχη μεγαλης εμπνευσης στα τελη της δεκ. 70'.
.......και ουτε ενα (1) ενδεικτικο / ακουστικο για τους καταπελτες!Τι να πεις :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giorgos....

βρήκα 2 φωτογραφίες απο ίδια οπτική γωνία..
πρίν τη επιμήκυνση..
ΑΝΤΗΙ2.jpg
και μετά..
ΑΝΤΗΙ3.jpg

*λοιπόν.... πρίν ή μετά??*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aνθη μαρινα στην ροδο πριν 2 χρονια!Απο τα πιο ενδιαφεροντα πλοια που υπαρχουν, σιγουρα προδρομος ,ολη η σειρα enterprise, των συνχρονων ferries!
anthi.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Η τελευταια φωτογραφια ειναι καλη  :Smile: 
Αλλα συγγνωμη φιλοι μου ναυτες , σας αρεσει το πλοιο ;
Το σχεδιαγραμμα του ειναι πολυ ασχημο  :Sad:

----------


## laz94

> Aνθη μαρινα στην ροδο πριν 2 χρονια!Απο τα πιο ενδιαφεροντα πλοια που υπαρχουν, σιγουρα προδρομος ,ολη η σειρα enterprise, των συνχρονων ferries!
> anthi.jpg


 

Απίστευτη φωτογραφία! Τα συγχαριτήριά μου!!! :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

ευτυχώς που είναι και οι γλάροι και κάνουν παρέα στο καραβάκι..
ανθή μαρίνα γλάροι.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

> Η τελευταια φωτογραφια ειναι καλη 
> Αλλα συγγνωμη φιλοι μου ναυτες , σας αρεσει το πλοιο ;
> Το σχεδιαγραμμα του ειναι πολυ ασχημο


σχεδιάγραμμα? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> σχεδιάγραμμα?


Σουλούπιον εισ την λαικήν θα ήθελε να πει ο άνθρωπος.Η τελευταία φώτο είναι πάρα πολύ καλή!Μπράβο.Αν και άσχημο είναι καλοτάξιδο!

----------


## marsant

> ευτυχώς που είναι και οι γλάροι και κάνουν παρέα στο καραβάκι..


Βοβερη φωτογραφια.....!

----------


## Charlie Haas

Πότε το ξαναβλέπεται  να δρομολογηθεί πάλι???

Υ.Σ Η Ανθούλα μας θα ξαναποιάσει Σύρο???

----------


## leonidas

Ας δουμε μια αλλη Ανθη , ενα αλλο πλοιο...

ασπρη και μπλε

----------


## scoufgian

> Ας δουμε μια αλλη Ανθη , ενα αλλο πλοιο...
> 
> ασπρη και μπλε


λευκο δεν με χαλαει καθολου αλλα εσυ το παρακανες σημερα στη μετασκευη.Νομιζω πως σαβ/κο πρεπει να καθησεις να ξεκουραστεις......... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

> Ας δουμε μια αλλη Ανθη , ενα αλλο πλοιο...
> 
> ασπρη και μπλε


Συγχαρητηρια προσλαμβανεσε!!!
Παρακαλειται το νεο συμβουλιο των ΝΕΛιτων να παραδωσει στο φιλο Λεωνιδα το φακελο του πολυποθητου προγραμματος "ΕΠΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΩΝ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟΛΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟΤΥΠΟ ΧΡΩΜΑ"
Λεωνιδα μην τους παρεις πολλα καινουργοι ειναι ουτε λεφτα για πιτα να κοψουν δεν εχουν :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Συγχαρητηρια προσλαμβανεσε!!!
> Λεωνιδα μην τους παρεις πολλα καινουργοι ειναι ουτε λεφτα για πιτα να κοψουν δεν εχουν


καταρχην να σε ευχαριστησω που σε εχουμε τακτικο αναγνωστη στο θεμα των Νελιτων!!!Κατα δευτερον ,πως να κοψουμε πιτα, αμα εχουμε κατι τσαμπατζηδες σαν εσενα και δεν βοηθανε το ταμειο?ε? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

> καταρχην να σε ευχαριστησω που σε εχουμε τακτικο αναγνωστη στο θεμα των Νελιτων!!!Κατα δευτερον ,πως να κοψουμε πιτα, αμα εχουμε κατι τσαμπατζηδες σαν εσενα και δεν βοηθανε το ταμειο?ε?


ΑΑαααα εγω τους αγαπαω τους Νελιτες και το εχω αποδειξει ΕΔΩ. Αλλα για να μην μας κραξουν για το εκτος θεματος εχω μια ιδεα μιας και αναφεραμε την πιτα. Γιατι δεν κοβουμε την πιτα του NAUTILIA.GR στο ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ?
Οσοι εχουν και παιδια θα μπορουν να τα φερουν και μαζι τους και να εχουμε διοργανοσει ενα κυνηγι χαμενου θυσαυρου. Ετσι δαιδαλωδες που ειναι οπως λενε η Ανθουλα θα εχει μεγαλη επιτυχια :Very Happy:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Οσοι εχουν και παιδια θα μπορουν να τα φερουν και μαζι τους και να εχουμε διοργανοσει ενα κυνηγι χαμενου θυσαυρου. Ετσι δαιδαλωδες που ειναι οπως λενε η Ανθουλα θα εχει μεγαλη επιτυχια


Σίγουρα... Μπορεί να πάρει και κανένα χρόνο για να ανακαλύψεις τον θυσαυρό!!! Εδώ θέλει 1 ώρα για να βρείς την reception!!!

----------


## vinman

...λίγο πρίν το σούρουπο...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26522

----------


## nikolas200

Παιδια επειδή εκανα μια περιήγηση στο portal εγω μονο και ο BEN BRUCE έχουμε την ανθούλα με την παλιά της φορεσιά.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Παιδια επειδή εκανα μια περιήγηση στο portal εγω μονο και ο BEN BRUCE έχουμε την ανθούλα με την παλιά της φορεσιά.


Tην εχουν κ αλλοι φίλε μου...εχω δει πολλές φωτογραφιες με την παλία της φορεσια απο μέλη...ισως απλά να μην έχουν ανέβει στο forum! :Wink: 
Δες πχ εδω του φίλου *finnpartner*!!!

----------


## nikolas200

Για το συγκεκριμένο forum  λέω φίλε speedkiller. Και ευχαριστώ για το site. δεν το ήξερα

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Η Ανθουλα δεμενη στο λιμανι του Πειραια στις 4-1-09 περιμενοντας να ξαναξεκινησει τα δρομολογια της....*

----------


## Ergis

δεν ξερω τι λετε αλλα εγω την προτιμω με τα ασπρα...
img0113.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> δεν ξερω τι λετε αλλα εγω την προτιμω με τα ασπρα....


*Και εγω Γιωργο την προτιμω με τα ασπρα!Ειχα ταξιδεψει με την Ανθουλα το καλοκαιρι του 2006 απο Σαμο για Πειραια..Ακομα θυμαμαι που οταν την πρωτοειδα ειπα στον πατερα μου:<<Πωπω τι μεγαλο πλοιο που ειναι αυτο καλε μπαμπα!!>>.Αλλα δεν ειχα δει το BS2!!Ακομα θυμαμαι που ετρωγα με την οικογενεια μου στο εστιατοριο self service και εβλεπα απο τα  παραθυρα τα κυματα να σκανε στην δεξια μπαντα..!!Ηταν ενα καλο ταξιδι με 6 μποφωρ.. Το πληρωμα προσπαθουσε να διατηρουσε το πλοιο καθαρο και οι εσωτερικοι χωροι ηταν σε καλη κατασταση αν θυμαμαι καλα!
**Γενικα η εντυπωση που μου αφησε ηταν αρκετα καλη!*

*Οριστε μια φωτο με τα καινουρια χρωματα δυστυχως γιατι δεν εχω βρει καμια απο το εκεινο ταξιδι του 2006...* 
P1040351.JPG

*Υ.Γ Πιστευω να μην σας κουρασα με τις αναμνησεις μου απο το ταξιδι μου με την Ανθουλα...! 
*

----------


## Ergis

ωχ!ειναι παρανομα παρκαρησμενο εκει!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> ωχ!ειναι παρανομα παρκαρησμενο εκει!!!


*Μην παει και πει κανεις οτι η ανθουλα ειναι παρκαρισμενη παρανομα στο λιμεναρχειο γιατι την βλεπω να πληρωνει προστιμο...*

----------


## nikolas200

Εχουμε μέσον στο λιμεναρχείο. Μην φοβάσαι

----------


## vinman

...στη γνωστή της γωνία η Ανθούλα..

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28289

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28290

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ανθη μαρινα το φωτορομαντζο!
anthimar.jpg

anthimar (1).jpg

anthimar (2).jpg

anthimar (3).jpg

anthimar (4).jpg

----------


## polykas

_BEN δεν παίζεσαι με τα φωτορομάντζα σου.Σε ευχαριστούμε._

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ανθη μαρινα το φωτορομαντζο!


*Βen εισαι καταπληκτικος οι φωτο σου ειναι φανταστικες!!Σε ευχαριστουμε!!*

----------


## scoufgian

φοβερες φωτο!!μπομπα!!!

----------


## hayabusa

πάντως αυτό το βαπόρι κάθε φορά που το βλέπω να ταξιδεύει μου δίνει την εντύπωση πως είναι έτοιμο να διαλυθεί. 

ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες πάντως  :Very Happy:

----------


## eliasaslan

Φίλε Ben έψαχνα σχόλιο να σου πω, δε βρήκα, γι αυτό θα ήθελα να σου απαντήσω με μία φωτογραφία! Να είσαι καλά, και να συνεχίζεις με αυτόν το ρυθμό! Να αναφέρω ότι η φωτογραφία τραβήχθηκε λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου...

rod (57).JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

Nα είστε καλά παιδιά, ωραίες φώτο!!! Και οι δύο σας βλέπω ανεβάσατε φώτο τραβηγμένες στη Ρόδο...  :Smile:  Πάντως η νυχτερινή λήψη του bruce πέρνει 5άρι άνετα!!! Καταπληχτική δουλειά!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Ανθη μαρινα το φωτορομαντζο!
> anthimar.jpg
> 
> anthimar (1).jpg
> 
> anthimar (2).jpg
> 
> anthimar (3).jpg
> 
> anthimar (4).jpg


δεν σχολιαζω ....μονο θαυμαζω!!

----------


## nikolas200

πολυ ωραίες φωτο παιδιά. Να είστε καλά

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ανθη μαρινα σκιτσο αλλα ειναι λιγο διαφορετικο απο την πραγματικοτητα.Ειναι μια δικη μου προταση συμφωνα με καποιες αλλαγες που ειχε η εταιρεια σκοπο να κανει

skitsa (36).jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ανθη μαρινα σκιτσο αλλα ειναι λιγο διαφορετικο απο την πραγματικοτητα.Ειναι μια δικη μου προταση συμφωνα με καποιες αλλαγες που ειχε η εταιρεια σκοπο να κανει


*Ben* *το σκίτσο σου είναι* *καταπληκτικό!Αν ήταν έτσι στην πραγματικότητα θα έδειχνε πιο όμορφη η Ανθούλα μας!!*

----------


## vinman

...παραξεκουράστηκε φέτος...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32810

----------


## thanos75

> ...παραξεκουράστηκε φέτος...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32810


 Νομίζω πως είχε κάποιο μηχανικό πρόβλημα και περίμεναν καιρό κάποιο έξάρτημα από Γερμανία...συν οι σχετικές άδειες αξιοπλοιας...Ξέρει κανείς πότε αναμένεται να ξαναξεκινήσει δρομολόγια?

----------


## giorgos....

πάντως την τετάρτη δούλευαν οι ηλεκτρομηχανές..

IMG_2087.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Να ρωτησω κατι τα 18 μιλακια τα εχει?

----------


## giorgos....

¶νετα φίλε vortigern!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Με το καλο να ξεκινησει και η ανθη μαρινα να εχουμε να τραβαμε φωτο σαν και αυτη
anthimar.JPG

----------


## thanos75

> *Ben* *το σκίτσο σου* *καταπληκτικό!Αν ήταν έτσι στην πραγματικότητα θα έδειχνε πιο όμορφη η Ανθούλα μας!!*


Με αυτό το βαπόρι συμβαίνει το εξής: Ενώ αντικειμενικά είναι άσχημο, προσωπικά μου αρέσει αρκετά, ίσως επειδή δείχνει τόσο διαφορετικό.  Σαν μια γυναίκα για την οποία λες: "Δεν είναι ωραία αλλά έχει τύπο"! Κάπως έτσι νοιώθω για αυτό το βαπόρι

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ανθη Μαρινα στη ροδο.
photo store 29-11-2006 (581).JPG

----------


## dimitris

Σημερα η Ανθουλα... βαψιματα και ανοιχτο στην πλωρη πανω να παιρνει αερα :Wink: 
anthi marina.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ καλό το γεγονός ότι το πλοίο συντηρείται! Δεν πιστεύω ότι ο καπτα Μάκης θα παραδώσει τόσο εύκολα τα όπλα! :Very Happy:

----------


## captain 83

Νομίζω ότι όλα τα πλοία του συντηρούνται. ΜΙΛΕΝΑ και ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ με βαμμένες τις πρύμες και το γκαράζ.

----------


## dimitris

σε ολα τα πλοια γινονται εργασιες εκτος το Δημητρουλα αν δεν κανω λαθος, φετος ειχαμε και δεξαμενισμο του Ροδανθη και του Μαρινα,επισης σημαντικο! :Wink:

----------


## DAFEL

ολα θα πανε καλα για τα πληρωματα και για το καπτα μακη φτανει να πληρωσει το υπουργειο αυτα που του χρωστα.

----------


## thanos75

Επίσης το Ανθή Μαρίνα είναι το μόνο πλοίο του Αγούδημου που νομίζω πως το κολακεύουν οι γαλάζιες αποχρώσεις σε αντίθεση με όλα τα άλλα που νομίζω πως ήταν καλύτερα λευκά.
Εν τοιαύτει περιπτώσει μακάρι σύντομα να ξαναξεκινήσει δρομολόγια γιατί ήδη λείπει στα Δωδέκάνησα...Δεν μπορεί όλο το καλοκαίρι Πάτμος και Λέρος να μείνουν μόνο με τα 3 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα που έχει η blue star

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC00149.JPG
πρωινα αποτυπωματα στο φακο, πρωτος <<εγκλωβισμος>> το ανθη-μαρινα.

----------


## xidianakis

που εχει χαθει η κοπελια μας???

----------


## Leo

Στολίζει την αριστερή πλευρά της εισόδου του λιμανιού του Πειραιά μπαίνοντας!

----------


## xidianakis

> Στολίζει την αριστερή πλευρά της εισόδου του λιμανιού του Πειραιά μπαίνοντας!


ευχαριστω leo. ξερεισ ποτε κ για που εχει δρομολογιο??

----------


## Leo

Για τη ώρα ομιχλώδες το τοπίο... εν αναμονή :???:

----------


## thanos75

> Για τη ώρα ομιχλώδες το τοπίο... εν αναμονή :???:


 Υπάρχει μια φήμη περί δρομολόγησής του στη γραμμή Θεσ/νίκη-Κυκλάδες-Κρήτη με απευθείας ανάθεση...Δεν ξέρω εάν είναι αληθινή.  Εάν πάντως γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι περισσότερο ας ενημερώσει! Επί τη ευκαιρία Χρόνια Πολλά και Χριστός Ανέστη σε όλο το forum

----------


## xidianakis

> Υπάρχει μια φήμη περί δρομολόγησής του στη γραμμή Θεσ/νίκη-Κυκλάδες-Κρήτη με απευθείας ανάθεση...Δεν ξέρω εάν είναι αληθινή.  Εάν πάντως γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι περισσότερο ας ενημερώσει! Επί τη ευκαιρία Χρόνια Πολλά και Χριστός Ανέστη σε όλο το forum


αληθως ο κυριος θανο.. ναι, το εχω ακουσει κι εγω αυτο.. μακαρι να την παρει την γραμμη!

----------


## thanos75

> αληθως ο κυριος θανο.. ναι, το εχω ακουσει κι εγω αυτο.. μακαρι να την παρει την γραμμη!


 Θα ήταν ιδανικότατο για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή πράγματι...Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι είχε υπάρξει νομίζω κάποια προσωρινή κατάσχεση στο πλοίο και δεν ξέρω σε τί στάδιο βρίσκονται οι διαδικασίες για να απεμπλακεί το πλοίο (πληρωμές οφειλών κλπ)...Ελπίζω το θέμα μέχρι τη στιγμή που μιλάμε να έχει λυθεί!

----------


## Leo

Η κατάσχεση αφορά το πλοίο Jetferry 1, εκτός κι αν έχει συμπαρασύρει και άλλα πλοία της εταιρείας.... (μάλλον δύσκολο).

----------


## xidianakis

> Η κατάσχεση αφορά το πλοίο Jetferry 1, εκτός κι αν έχει συμπαρασύρει και άλλα πλοία της εταιρείας.... (μάλλον δύσκολο).


δεν νομιζω ο καπταΜακης να αφησει να φυγουν δυο πλοια του. για το jetferry 1 νομιζω πως ειχε ξεκινησει την κατασχεση του μια γαλλικη εταιρεια αλλα δεν ειναι σιγουρη πληροφορια. η ανθη μαρινα απο οτι ξερω δεν εχει τετοιο προβλημα.

----------


## sea_serenade

Πιστεύω πως τα Ανθή Μαρίνα και Ροδάνθη είναι τα "δυνατά χαρτιά" του καπτά Μάκη αυτή τη στιγμή. Ε δε νομίζω να τα αφήσει έτσι....

----------


## dimitris

Η Ανθουλα παντως καλοπιζεται καθημερινα, εχει πεσει πολυ βαψιμο στα ντεκ που υπαρχει λευκο

----------


## marsant

> Η Ανθουλα παντως καλοπιζεται καθημερινα, εχει πεσει πολυ βαψιμο στα ντεκ που υπαρχει λευκο


Αντε να ξεκινησει και αυτη με το καλο :Very Happy:

----------


## nickosps

Αφιερωμένες σε αυτούς που συμπαθούν το "ασχημόπαπο". Μακάρι να υπάρξει κάποια θετική εξέλιξη για το πλοίο, αλλά και για την εταιρεία.
Ανθή Μαρίνα εν πλω στη Σαντορίνη πέρυσι.

Πηγή: shipping.sh.funpic.de

----------


## thanos75

> Αφιερωμένες σε αυτούς που συμπαθούν το "ασχημόπαπο". Μακάρι να υπάρξει κάποια θετική εξέλιξη για το πλοίο, αλλά και για την εταιρεία.
> Ανθή Μαρίνα εν πλω στη Σαντορίνη πέρυσι.
> 
> Πηγή: shipping.sh.funpic.de


 Τέλειες! Τελικά είναι το μόνο πλοίο της GA Ferries που τα καινούρια του σινιάλα του πηγαινουν καλύτερα.  Τα άλλα πλοία της Ga Ferries ήταν σαφέστερα καλύτερα λευκά

----------


## xidianakis

τελικα ξερουμε ποτε θα πιασει δουλεια στη νεα γραμμη της μαζι με την αδερφουλα της ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ??

----------


## gtogias

Μια απογευματινή αναχώρηση του ασχημόπαπου από Πειραιά, Νοέμβριος 2007:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41827

----------


## .voyager

Καταπληκτική... Δε μοιάζει καν για Πειραιάς.

----------


## gtogias

> Καταπληκτική... Δε μοιάζει καν για Πειραιάς.


Καλημέρα

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, στον γνωστό κόκκινο είναι. Μέρος για όλες τις ώρες, αν και τα πρωινά είναι πιο δύσκολος.

----------


## Charlie Haas

Πειραιας 

Μαιος 2009

Κλασσικη  pic της Ανθουλας

----------


## xidianakis

ti 8a apoginei me thn omorfh kuria? pote ksanakanei dromologio?

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Και μερικες κλασικες φωτογραφιες της ¨ομορφης¨ κυριας!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Εικόνα 043.jpg

Εικόνα 045.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

κανοντας μια βολτα στον επιβατηγο σταθμο στο λιμανι του ηρακλειου, περασα απο το πρακτορειο της ga και ειδα μια αφησα που ελεγε οτι το καραβι θα μπει στην γραμμη ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ!!!!.... ρωτησα μεσα στο γραφειο για να δω τι γινεται με την εταιρια, και μου ειπαν πως δεν ειναι σιγουρο κ κατι τετοια.. μαλλον αλλαξε σχεδια η εταιρια παλι!! το λεω γιατι ηταν "λιγο" απογοητευμενοι με τα οσα εχουν γινει στην εταιρια...

----------


## thanos75

> κανοντας μια βολτα στον επιβατηγο σταθμο στο λιμανι του ηρακλειου, περασα απο το πρακτορειο της ga και ειδα μια αφησα που ελεγε οτι το καραβι θα μπει στην γραμμη ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ!!!!.... ρωτησα μεσα στο γραφειο για να δω τι γινεται με την εταιρια, και μου ειπαν πως δεν ειναι σιγουρο κ κατι τετοια.. μαλλον αλλαξε σχεδια η εταιρια παλι!! το λεω γιατι ηταν "λιγο" απογοητευμενοι με τα οσα εχουν γινει στην εταιρια...


 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ. ω Χριστός και η Παναγία! Μάλλον στην GA Ferries κάποιοι έχουν πολύ χιούμορ!!!:lol:

----------


## xidianakis

παντως μου τα "μασουσαν" για το δρομολογιο στο κεντρικο πρακτορειο παρολο που ειχαν 2 αφησες.. .. και ξαναλεω, η εταιρια δεν παει καθολου καλα!

----------


## em_84

Καλησπέρα! Μήπως διαθέτει κανείς φωτογραφικό υλικό απο το εσωτερικό του καραβιού?

----------


## nkr

Θα μου λυσετε μια απορια ρε παιδια.Αυτο το καραβι ητανε πριν ποταμοπλοιο?

----------


## Leo

> Θα μου λυσετε μια απορια ρε παιδια.Αυτο το καραβι ητανε πριν ποταμοπλοιο?


Στις προηγούμενες 340 δημοσιεύσεις, θα βρείς τα πάντα για το πλοίο... Ασχολήσου λίγο μόνος σου και θα δείς που στο τέλος δεν θα έχεις καμιά απορία.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Aνθή Μαρίνα...* στο λιμάνι της Τήνου...
_Φωτο: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

O252.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

πολυ ομορφη φωτο απο μια περιοδο που τα πλοια δουλευαν οπως τους αξιζει!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mια μοναδικη φωτο του ανθη μαρινα στον τουρλο της μυκονου.Η μοναδικοτητα της??Υπαρχουν και πλοιοκτητες που ειναι μερακληδες και φωτογραφιζουν τα πλοια τους!

ANTI MARINA (107).JPG

----------


## eliasaslan

Επιτέλους βρήκα ένα θέμα όπου μπορώ κι εγώ να απαντήσω στο μοναδικό δύδιμο των TSS Apollon και BEN BRUCE... Αφιερωμένη, λοιπόν η παρακάτω φωτογραφία εξεραιτικά σε αυτούς... όχι φυσικά για να μου πουν ευχαριστώ.. αλλά για να τους εκφράσω εγώ την μεγάλη ευγνομωσύνη για τις εξεραιτικές τους φωτογραφίες που πλούτισαν την συλλογή μου στο έπακρον...  :Very Happy: . Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει...  :Cool: .

Ρόδος, Καλοκαίρι 2008... από μία πιο καλλιτεχνική ματιά...

rod (46).JPG

----------


## xidianakis

τα σχολια ειναι περιτα!! ειναι πανεμορφη!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Η "ομορφια" στην γνωστη της θεση εδω και καιρο!!!! :Smile: 


Picture 007 (Custom).jpg

----------


## harlek

> Η "ομορφια" στην γνωστη της θεση εδω και καιρο!!!!
> 
> 
> Picture 007 (Custom).jpg


Τελείως ξεφόρτωτη, φαίνεται αρκετά και το εμπρός τιμονάκι!

----------


## xidianakis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l21zObyju8k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTuqyELnifs

----------


## MILTIADIS

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l21zObyju8k
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTuqyELnifs


 ωραια τα βιντεο,αλλα θα την ξαναδουμε να μανουβραρει αραγε? :Confused:

----------


## gtogias

Για να μην πάθουν στέρηση οι λάτρεις του καμαριού της G.A. μια φωτογραφία στο κόκκινο ένα απόγευμα του Ιουλίου 2007. Αν μη τι άλλο απαστράπτουσα. Τώρα για ομορφιά.. περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιττα:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46457

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Η 'κουκλαρα' μας οπως παντα στην θεση της!!!!!

Anthi 29-6.jpg

----------


## naftopoulo

Και δυο σημερινες....

DSC00751i.jpg

DSC00773i.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Διαστημοπλοιο ANTI MARINA στον πειραια πριν απο εναμιση χρονο.Για τον φιλο enalia


IMG_5932.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ανθη Μαρινα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
ploio051.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΝΤΗΙ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ αφιξη στον πειραια.


ANTI MARINA (194).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ANTHI MARINA μια απο τις εξαιρετικες ολοκαινουργιες καμπινες <ocean view> που μπηκαν στην μικρης εκτασης μετασκευη του 2006



photo store 29-11-2006 (622).JPG

----------


## Ellinis

> F/B *Ανθη Μαρινα*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> ploio051.jpg


Aπο πλώρα δεν βλέπεται το άτιμο, όσο καλή διάθεση να έχω δεν μπορώ να του βρω τίποτα όμορφο... ενώ από το πλάϊ με τη διαφορετικότητα που έχει κάτι γίνεται

----------


## mastrokostas

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση !Κάτι είχε πέσει στο ποτό του ναυπηγού που το σχεδίασε !!!Μπορεί και να μην πήρε τα χάπια του εκείνη την ημέρα !!
Αν του κόψεις την πλώρη και λίγο τα φτερά της γέφυρας δεν υπάρχει περιπτώσει ένας να πει ότι αυτό είναι βαπόρι !Αυτά όσον αφορά την εμφάνιση ,διότι μέσα μπορεί να είναι υπέροχο ,και εμείς το αδικούμαι βλέποντας το απ έξω!

----------


## proussos

*Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες της πιάτσας...ο ναυπηγός του πλοίου αυτοκτόνησε μόλις το είδε...:-D*

----------


## xidianakis

ενταξει βρε παιδια! ειναι ενα πλοιο! οχι και το πιο ομορφο αλλα δεν ειναι κατασκευασμενο να βγαλει και γκομενα:grin:!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ergis

> ενταξει βρε παιδια! ειναι ενα πλοιο! οχι και το πιο ομορφο αλλα δεν ειναι κατασκευασμενο να βγαλει και γκομενα:grin:!!


σωστος ο πατριωτης..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ανθη Μαρινα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

ploio036.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους Ellinis,mastrokostas,proussos,xidianakis,Εργης._

----------


## NAXOS

ΤΟΝ ΑΠΡΙΛΗ ΤΟΥ 2008 ΣΤΟ ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟ

27032008164.jpg

27032008161.jpg

----------


## Leo

23.10.2005 στον Τάμελο (Τζιά)

PICT3499.jpg

----------


## nickosps

> 23.10.2005 στον Τάμελο (Τζιά)


Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία captain, σε ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## xidianakis

> F/B *Ανθη Μαρινα*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> 
> ploio036.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους Ellinis,mastrokostas,proussos,xidianakis,Εργης._


σ' ευχαριστω για την υπεροχη φωτο t.s.s. apollon! (εστω και καθυστεριμενα!!)..

----------


## nikolas200

ΩΡΑΙΑ Η ΑΝΘΟΥΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ. ΜΠΡΑΒΟ LEO

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ανθη Μαρινα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

ploio030.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στους φιλους Leo,rocinante,Ben Bruce,despo,Roi Baudoin,Κων/νο Παππα._

----------


## nikolas200

TSS APOLLON καταπληκτική φωτογραφία

----------


## thanos75

> F/B *Ανθη Μαρινα*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> 
> ploio030.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στους φιλους Leo,rocinante,Ben Bruce,despo,Roi Baudoin,Κων/νο Παππα._


 Πολύ ωραία φωτο φίλε μου.  Πάντως στη συγκεκριμένη το πλοίο δείχνει να βρίσκεται σε ψιλοχάλια κατάσταση.  ¶βαφο σχεδόν είναι

----------


## Leo

Στους T.S.S. APOLLON και opelmanos
Η ξεχασμένη κυρία εν πλώ στις 27.08.05

PICT2753.jpg

----------


## NAXOS

Η ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΚΥΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟ ΠΕΡΥΣΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΗ ΣΕ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΣΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΗΛΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ
ΠΡΟΣΠΕΡΑΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ BLUE STAR

27032008165.jpg

27032008161.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Φίλε TSS σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση στις Συναντήσεις και ανταποδίδω εδώ: 
DSCN0551.JPG

----------


## basiaras 27

πανε τα καημενα τα πλοια.κ τοσος κοσμος χωρις δουλεια.κριμα κ παλι κριμα

----------


## roussosf

> Στους T.S.S. APOLLON και opelmanos
> Η ξεχασμένη κυρία εν πλώ στις 27.08.05
> 
> PICT2753.jpg


δεν με στενοχωρει τιποτα αλλα οτι μαζι με το πλοιο μπορει να χαθει και μια φωτο της Βαρης στις σκαλες πριν απο το σαλονι silverstone  τραβηγμενη απο τον δρομο για το Αχλαδι και ειχε και την βαρκα μας δεμενη αροδου

----------


## Nick_Pet

Πειραιάς, 31 Ιουλίου 2009.
DSC03567b.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B  *Ανθη Μαρινα*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

00001.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μακαρι να το ξαναδουμε!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Aνθη Μαρινα*..._του χθες..._

00003.jpg

F/B *Ανθη Μαρινα*..._του σημερα..._

AIGINA 030.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ για παντα!Απο τα αγαπημενα

----------


## giorgos....

έτσι.. σταθερή αξία.. και ας λένε πολλοί οτι είναι άσχημη..

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Και με ταξίδεμα που πολλά καινούρια κου... ε....βαπόρια θα ήθελαν πάρα πολύ να έχουν!!!!!!!!

----------


## Harry14

Ειναι πολυ κριμα τετοια βαπορια να ειναι παροπλισμενα και με αβεβαιο μελλον.

----------


## NAXOS

OTAN ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕ. ΕΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΙΑΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΤΟΥ 2008 ΣΤΟ ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟ

27032008164.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ANTHI MARINA στη ροδο με απαγορευτικο τον Απριλιο του 2006 


anthi mar (63).JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ANTHI MARINA στη ροδο με απαγορευτικο τον Απριλιο του 2006 
> 
> 
> anthi mar (63).JPG


 Πολυ ομορφη νυχτερινη ληψη απο τον Ben Bruce!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Πολυ ομορφη νυχτερινη ληψη απο τον Ben Bruce!


 
όντως θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ με τον φίλο T.S.S.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ANTHI MARINA βγαινοντας απο το λακι της λερου.Γυριζει καλα!

anthi mar (15).JPG

----------


## xidianakis

anthi marina.. στα λευκα! (τοτε που ταξιδευε και χειμωνα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )
για τους αρτεμης κ miltiadis

f5892.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ανθή-Μαρίνα την Μεγαλοβδομάδα του 2007 στην Ρόδο........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66745

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ανθη Μαρινα*...Πειραιας 18-10-2009.

AIGINA 030.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μια Ανθή Μαρίνα στην μανούβρα απόλου από την θέση μπροστά στο ΥΕΝ στις 13.06.06.
Επειδή δεν την θυμόμαστε πια ας την δούμε.....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ANTHI MARINA, τετρακλινη εσωτερικη καμπινα.


anthi mar (94).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ANTHI MARINA στη ροδο.Για ολους τους φιλους

photo store 29-11-2006 (566).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ANTHI MARINA  τετρακλινη εξωτερικη καμπινα ocean view.


photo store 29-11-2006 (622).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ANTHI MARINA μολις εχει ερθει απο αγγλια το 2003 το καλοκαιρι.

store (1302).jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> ANTHI MARINA μολις εχει ερθει απο αγγλια το 2003 το καλοκαιρι.
> 
> store (1302).jpg


Ενδιαφέρουσα φώτο! :Smile: Αλήθεια τoν ποσειδώνα δίπλα τον έχουμε ολόκληρο?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ενδιαφέουσα φώτο!Αλήθεια τoν ποσειδώνα δίπλα τον έχουμε ολόκληρο?


Λογικα καπου θα βοσκει η φωτο! :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αναχωρουμε απο την Κω με το εγ\ογ ANTHI MARINA και ο καπτα Τασος τα δινει ολα.

anthimar.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ANTHI MARINA στην μυκονο

ANTI MARINA (95).JPG

Φωτο Α. Αγουδημος

----------


## xidianakis

> ANTHI MARINA στην μυκονο
> 
> ANTI MARINA (95).JPG
> 
> Φωτο Α. Αγουδημος


ben μας εχεις τρελανει! πολυ ωραιο το αρχειο σου! ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ANTHI MARINA στις 15 απριλιου του 2006 στην ροδο ετοιμαζεται για δεξιωση που δοθηκε απο τον καπτα μακη στους πρακτορες και λοιπους παραγοντες της 12νησου μετα απο την αναπλαση - ανακαινιση που εγινε στους εσωτερικους χωρους.Οπως νεες καμπινες, κυλιομενες σκαλες κτλ.

anthi mar (19).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tα τραπεζια εχουν στρωθει και ενας αψογος μπουφες περιμενει τους καλεσμενους.Ολα αυτα υπο την επιβλεψη του κυριου Ομηρου.

anthi mar (23).JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε Ben Bruce για την ξεναγηση στο πλοιο.

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ καλή η ξενάγησή σου Ben Bruce!

----------


## noulos

> ANTHI MARINA μολις εχει ερθει απο αγγλια το 2003 το καλοκαιρι.
> 
> store (1302).jpg


Θα τολμήσω να πω ότι έτσι μου φαίνεται ωραιότερη!!!
Έχει τουλάχιστον έναν χαρακτήρα!!!  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εχει ξαναανεβει. Αυτη ηταν μια προταση βαση καποιων στοιχειων που μου εδωσαν.

skitsa (36).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατι καλέ μου σε άκουσαν κατα το ήμισυ??? Χειρότερο το κάναν!

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΝΘΗ-ΜΑΡΙΝΑ Κως 28/6/2008*

DSC00813.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΝΤΗΙ ΜΑRINA στην πειραικη το 2006

ANTI MARINA (161).jpg

----------


## marsant

ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ σαλπαρωντας απο Σαντορινη για τον nickops και nissos mykonos και σε ολους του φιλους.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Να τα μας πάλι απόψε......Τελεια φωτό Marsant!

----------


## Νaval22

τι σου είναι αυτές οι αεροφωτογραφίες βρε παιδί μου! ακόμα και οι πλωτές στραπατσαρισμένες κούτες δείχνουν βαπόρια,αλλά ας μην πω τπτ άλλο γιατί θυμάμαι κάποτε που ο ben bruce μου είχε δώσει ευχή να δώ την ανθούλα αγορασμένη απο τη ΝΕΛ,και ήδη κάτι ακούγεται,άμα γίνει οι νελίτες θα ξέρουν ποιος φταίει :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μαρίνο απίστευτη η ''αεροφωτογραφία'' σου από την Σαντορίνη!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!*

----------


## harlek

Τρομερή φωτο όντως! Απο τα απόνερα φαίνεται να δουλεύει μόνο η μεσαία προπέλα!

----------


## nickosps

> ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ σαλπαρωντας απο Σαντορινη για τον nickops και nissos mykonos και σε ολους του φιλους.


Ε εντάξει...Τι να πω εγώ τώρα? Πραγματικά δεν υπάρχουν λόγια Μαρίνο!

----------


## sliatiris

Καθε μερα πηγαινω και στεκομαι διπλα της για περιπου 20 λεπτα.Ποτε δεν ταξιδεψα μαζι της .Δεν ξερω γιατι με στεναχωρει να την βλεπω ετσι ακινητη σιωπηλη χωρις ζωη.Καποτε ηταν γεματη κοσμο ταξιδευε στις θαλασσες με καμαρι.Ενω τωρα.....Το ιδιο ενοιωθα οταν στο ιδιο ακριβως μερος ηταν το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ.Βεβαια η τυχη του ηταν διαφορετικη.Ελπιζω καλη τυχη να εχει και το ΑΝΘΗ-ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και να το δουμε παλι να ταξιδευει.

----------


## sliatiris

Συντομα και εαν ολα πανε καλα θα εχουμε και νεες φωτο απο την ΑΝΘΟΥΛΑ μας.

----------


## Hlias

Είχα την τύχη να την δω την Ανθή τις προάλλες στον περίπατό μου στον Πειραιά. Αυτό το πλοίο θυμίζει τα πολεοδομικά δρώμενα της χώρας μας. Μοιάζει σαν αυθαίρετο, σαν μια κακόγουστη και πρόχειρα χτισμένη πολυκατοικία. Εν τω μεταξύ, όπως το κοιτάς από τον μώλο, σου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι το περισσότερο βάρος της είναι κατανεμημένο προς τα πάνω! Δεν ξέρω... δε θα μου άρεσε να ταξιδεύω με φουρτούνα με την κυρία... θα φόραγα σωσίβιο, από την αρχή του ταξιδιού!  :Razz: 

Το σκίτσο του Ben Bruce, είναι πολύ πιο όμορφο! Η τραπεζαρία μου άρεσε. Μήπως έχει κανένας φίλος φωτογραφίες από τα σαλόνια να ανεβάσει; Να δούμε λίγο περισσότερο το εσωτερικό του; Μπας και φτιάξει λίγο η εικόνα του; Αν και στην κατάσταση που το είδα, δε μπορώ να είμαι καθόλου αισιόδοξος... :|

----------


## Speedkiller

Αν και δεν το χω ταξιδέψει έχω ακούσει πολύ καλά λόγια για το ταξίδεμα του και τις ελλικτικές του ικανότητες!!!Πάντως πέραν του ύψους των υπερκατασκευών το πλόιο έχει μεγάλο πλάτος που λογικά θα αντισταθμίζει την ευπάθεια του σε πλάγιους ανέμους!Ο stefanosp σίγουρα θα ξέρει καλύτερα να μας πει!

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Hlias η Ανθουλα μας μπορει να υστερει σε ομορφια (Τι υστερει δηλαδη το μαυρο της το χαλι εχει...) αλλα τεχνολογικα οταν φτιαχτηκε η γερμανιδα ηταν πολυ μπροστα. Μεχρι τεσσερις προπελες της ειχανε βαλει  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Η δε ταχυτητα της ηταν εξαιρετικη. Απο την συμπεριφορα της στη θαλασσα εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι πολυ καλη. Και απο τη στιγμη που εδω στην Ελλαδα της κλεισαμε και το Visor μην φοβασε τιποτα...
Το πλοιο πραγματικα ειναι ενα πολυτιμο εργαλειο και δυστυχως εδω και πολυ καιρο βρισκεται ακινητοποιημενο.
Να με συγχωρησουν οι πολλοι και θερμοι φιλοι της Ροδανθαρας αλλα θεωρω το πλοιο αυτο μακραν το καλυτερο της εταιρειας. Αλλα και το ασχημοτερο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Υ/Γ Speedkiller sorry. Δεν ειχα δει οτι ειχες ποσταρει...

----------


## Hlias

> Φιλε Hlias η Ανθουλα μας μπορει να υστερει σε ομορφια (Τι υστερει δηλαδη το μαυρο της το χαλι εχει...) αλλα τεχνολογικα οταν φτιαχτηκε η γερμανιδα ηταν πολυ μπροστα. Μεχρι τεσσερις προπελες της ειχανε βαλει . Η δε ταχυτητα της ηταν εξαιρετικη. Απο την συμπεριφορα της στη θαλασσα εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι πολυ καλη. Και απο τη στιγμη που εδω στην Ελλαδα της κλεισαμε και το Visor μην φοβασε τιποτα...
> Το πλοιο πραγματικα ειναι ενα πολυτιμο εργαλειο και δυστυχως εδω και πολυ καιρο βρισκεται ακινητοποιημενο.
> Να με συγχωρησουν οι πολλοι και θερμοι φιλοι της Ροδανθαρας αλλα θεωρω το πλοιο αυτο μακραν το καλυτερο της εταιρειας. Αλλα και το ασχημοτερο 
> 
> Υ/Γ Speedkiller sorry. Δεν ειχα δει οτι ειχες ποσταρει...


4 Προπέλες; Πωπω! Θα σήκωνε πλώρη η Ανθούλα! Αλήθεια φίλε Rocinante, το Visor που αναφέρεις, τι ήτανε; Η αρχική πλώρη που είχε; Παιδιά συγνώμη για τις ίσως αυτονόητες ερωτήσεις, αλλά δεν έχω καθόλου ναυτική εκπαίδευση στην ορολογία!  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## harlek

Αναμνήσεις από το δικό μου ταξίδι με την Ανθή το '05...

...αρκετή κακογουστιά αλά GA, σχετικά βρώμικο μέσα αλλά αποδεκτό, απαράδεκτα βρώμικο στα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα...
...τρελές σκουριές εξωτερικά παντού και σ' όλο το γκαράζ και οι πιο άβολες σταθερές (βιδωμένες) πλαστικές καρέκλες στα καταστρώματα που μπορεί να φανταστεί ανθρώπινος νους....
....ελάχιστο vibration....
....πολλά ανέβα κατέβα σε σκάλες για να προχωρήσεις κατά μήκος του πλοίου...
....πολλά "κρυμμένα" μέρη για να ανακαλύψεις....
....όσο για τις 4 προπέλλες που είπε ο rocinante, να διευκρινίσουμε ότι η μία είναι μπροστινή!
...όποιος δει φωτογραφίες από τη δεξαμενή, θα διαπιστώσει πως κάτω από την ίσαλο το καράβι επιφυλάσσει αρκετές εκπλήξεις...

----------


## Rocinante

> 4 Προπέλες; Πωπω! Θα σήκωνε πλώρη η Ανθούλα! Αλήθεια φίλε Rocinante, το Visor που αναφέρεις, τι ήτανε; Η αρχική πλώρη που είχε; Παιδιά συγνώμη για τις ίσως αυτονόητες ερωτήσεις, αλλά δεν έχω καθόλου ναυτική εκπαίδευση στην ορολογία! ops:


 Οι τρεις ειναι πισω και η μια μπρος  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Αμα ψαξεις παλαιοτερες φωτογραφιες θα δεις. Αυτος ειναι και ενας λογος που δεν εχει βολβο το πλοιο.
Το Visor ειναι η μπουκαπορτα που εχουν ολα σχεδον τα πλοια στο εξωτερικο μιας και εκει υπαρχουν στα λιμανια οι συνθηκες για να γινει η φορτοεκφορτωση πρυμα πλωρα. Εδω στην Ελλαδα τα κλεινουμε μιας και ειναι αχρηστα ή παραμενουν ανενεργα οπως στα Blue Star για παραδειγμα.
Το Visor Του πλοιου αυτου εχει μια θλιβερη ιστορια. To αδελφακι του βυθηστηκε στην Μαγχη επειδη ο υπευθυνος για να κλεισει το Visor μετα την αναχωρηση του πλοιου την ειχε πεσει για υπνο και κανεις δεν ειδε οτι το πλοιο ειχε την πορτα ανοιχτη. Οταν το πλοιο αυξησε ταχυτητα το υψος του νερου στην πλωρη ανασηκωθηκε και τα νερα κατεκλυσαν το γκαραζ. Ηταν ενα απο τα χειροτερα ναυαγια με πολλους νεκρους. Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα οι εμπειρογνωμονες για να καταλαβουν τι ακριβως συνεβει ειχαν χρησιμοποιησει την Ανθη για αναπαρασταση κατω απο τις ιδιες συνθηκες. Δεν ειμαι  σιγουρος μπορει να ηταν και το αλλο αδελφι. Αυτα...

----------


## harlek

> Αλήθεια φίλε Rocinante, το Visor που αναφέρεις, τι ήτανε;


Για την ακρίβεια, η Ανθή δεν είχε Visor, αλλά clamshell (έτσι δε λέγεται; ) στην πλώρη. Δηλαδή, άνοιγε προς τα έξω μια πόρτα με δυο φύλα και από μέσα υπήρχε καταπέλτης που έπεφτε για φορτοεκφόρτωση στο γκαράζ. Το Visor κάνει το ίδιο πράγμα, αλλά είναι όταν το εξωτερικό μέρος της πλώρης σηκώνεται όλο προς τα επάνω, αποκαλύπτοντας τον καταπέλτη.

Μια φωτό με μισάνοιχτο clamshell αδελφού της Ανθής
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/herald_o..._1980_b_11.htm

Προς το τέλος της σελίδας, το ανοιχτό Visor του Μήλος Εξπρες...
http://www.hhvferry.com/vortcardecks.html

----------


## Hlias

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι πληροφορίες παιδιά! Ευχαριστούμε!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Για την ακρίβεια, η Ανθή δεν είχε Visor, αλλά clamshell (έτσι δε λέγεται; ) στην πλώρη. Δηλαδή, άνοιγε προς τα έξω μια πόρτα με δυο φύλα και από μέσα υπήρχε καταπέλτης που έπεφτε για φορτοεκφόρτωση στο γκαράζ. Το Visor κάνει το ίδιο πράγμα, αλλά είναι όταν το εξωτερικό μέρος της πλώρης σηκώνεται όλο προς τα επάνω, αποκαλύπτοντας τον καταπέλτη.
> 
> Μια φωτό με μισάνοιχτο clamshell αδελφού της Ανθής
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/herald_o..._1980_b_11.htm
> 
> Προς το τέλος της σελίδας, το ανοιχτό Visor του Μήλος Εξπρες...
> http://www.hhvferry.com/vortcardecks.html


 Πολυ σωστος ο Harlek. Αλλωστε για αυτον το λογο δεν ειδαν και την πορτα που ηταν ανοιχτη απο τη γεφυρα μιας και το visor ανασηκωνεται. Αλλα εχω μιαν ασχετη ερωτηση. Δεν ξερω βεβαια αν σε ενα απιστευτο ντοκυμαντερ που ειχα δει αναφερθηκε. Καλα στη Γεφυρα ενδεικτικη λυχνια δεν ειχε για να το δουν???

----------


## Νaval22

νομίζω πως τα συστήματα με αλαρμ τοποθετήθηκαν μετά το ναυάγιο του herald,η ευρώπη άρχισε ωστόσο να μιλάει σοβαρά για την ασφάλεια των εγ/ογ μετά το ESTONIA και τα 852 θύματα του...

----------


## harlek

Όσο απίστευτο κι αν ακούγεται, το Herald δεν είχε ενδείξεις στη γέφυρα για το κλείσιμο/κλείδωμα του clamshell.
[Το Estonia είχε και μάλιστα ένα σύστημα που δεν έδινε "πράσινο" αν δεν ήταν όλα τα σημεία του visor ασφαλισμένα]

----------


## Rocinante

> νομίζω πως τα συστήματα με αλαρμ τοποθετήθηκαν μετά το ναυάγιο του herald,η ευρώπη άρχισε ωστόσο να μιλάει σοβαρά για την ασφάλεια των εγ/ογ μετά το ESTONIA και τα 852 θύματα του...


 Στεφανε αν δεν κανω λαθος μετα το ναυαγειο του Herald εγινε στην Βρετανια και ο κανονισμος για την τοποθετηση αυτοματων θυρων στα γκαραζ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Πολυ σωστος ο Harlek. Αλλωστε για αυτον το λογο δεν ειδαν και την πορτα που ηταν ανοιχτη απο τη γεφυρα μιας και το visor ανασηκωνεται. Αλλα εχω μιαν ασχετη ερωτηση. Δεν ξερω βεβαια αν σε ενα απιστευτο ντοκυμαντερ που ειχα δει αναφερθηκε. Καλα στη Γεφυρα ενδεικτικη λυχνια δεν ειχε για να το δουν???



Ο πλοιαρχος του free enterprise λιγο πριν το ναυαγιο ειχε ζητησει απο την εταιρεια να βαλουν μια λυχνια στην γεφυρα για την μπροστινη πορτα.Η απαντηση που ελαβε ομως ηταν πολυ βρετανικη.<Μηπως θα θελατε λυχνια για την καφετιερα στο μπαρ?>
Τωρα για την εμφανιση παρα πολλοι εχουν αντιρρηση.Αλλα το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι το βαπορι ειναι πραγματικα πολυ καλο με τρεις μηχαναρες sulzer γνησιες παρα πολυ καλο στον καιρο και φοβερη μανουβρα παρολο που εχει επιμηκυνθει 30 τοσα μετρα.

----------


## ορφεας

Εδώ μπορούμε να δούμε ένα πολύ ωραίο βίντεο απο το πλοίο.

----------


## zozef

Το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ στις δοξες του,η ουσια ειναι οτι πηγαινε το γκαραζ γεματο στη Ροδο, και οχι μονο, τωρα το καθεστως ειναι μονοπωλιακο!!! 
_105.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Μια Ανθη Μαρινα το 2006 αφιερωμενη ειδικα στον πολυ καλο μου φιλο Ben Bruce.

----------


## dio27

Dustixos gia emas tous katoikous tis parame8wriou allo ena grigoro ploio me an8rwpines sun8ikes (kampines,salonia,trapezaries) menei demeno edw k 1 prp xrono.Oso asximo k na einai to ploio auto gia osous zoun s akritika nisia einai ena meso metaforas k malista me xamilotero kostos apo Blue Star.Einai krima k adiko ploia na menoun demena k na min e3ipuretoun ton skopo gia ton opoio kataskeuastikan k agorastikan!Elpizoume na doume suntoma auta ta ploia sta nisia mas,exoume dikaiwma sti metakinisi,eite omorfo eite asximo,arkei na einai asfales k me kales sun8ikes!

----------


## thanos75

> Μια Ανθη Μαρινα το 2006 αφιερωμενη ειδικα στον πολυ καλο μου φιλο Ben Bruce.


 Ωραία φωτο φίλε, από που είναι τραβηγμένη και ποιό νησί φαίνεται στο φόντο?

----------


## nissos_mykonos

ειναι το λιμανι της μυκονου............και για την ακριβεια το νεο λιμανι μυκονου

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aυτο το νησι ειναι εδω και χρονια ειναι μυκονος!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Ωραία φωτο φίλε, από που είναι τραβηγμένη και ποιό νησί φαίνεται στο φόντο?


Απαντησαν οι φιλοι για μενα! :Very Happy:

----------


## thanos75

> Απαντησαν οι φιλοι για μενα!


 Η αλήθεια είναι ότι από την αρχή σκέφθηκα ότι είναι η Μύκονος, απλά δεν θα θυμόμουν εάν το ΑΝΘΗ-ΜΑΡΙΝΑ πέρναγε και από εκεί, οπότε δεν μπορούσα να είμαι και τελείως σίγουρος.  Ευχαριστώ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oλα τα πλοια της GA FERRIES πηγαιναν παντου και εκλειναν ολες τις τρυπες.Καποτε σε  περοδικο ειχε γραφτει <το σταυρολεξο του αιγαιου> και μαλλον ηταν

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ANTHI MARINA μετασκευη στο περαμα το φθινοπωρο του 2003.Νεα πλωρη νεα ονειρα για την GA FERRIES που ηταν το πρωτο της πλοιο μετα  την εξαγορα του ποσοστου της απο την  hellas flying dolphin  τον μαρτιο του ιδιου ετους

anthi marina-75.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

εξαγορά; μα η GA δεν ηταν μια απο τις ελάχιστες εταιρείες που δεν αγόρασαν οι Μινωικές;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οχι ειχε πουλησει το 47% στην MINOAN FLYING DOLPHIN τον φεβρουαριο του 2000 εναντι 42.000.000 $ και το πηρε πισω εναντι 9.000.000 euro στις 19 φεβρουαριου του 2003 συν το jet ferry προικα.Το καπτα γατος δεν βγηκε τυχαια.Εκτος αυτου αυτα τα τρια χρονια ειχε παλι το πανω χερι σε αυτην την σχεση.

----------


## hayabusa

εκτός από το αστείρευτο αρχείο σου είσαι και μια πηγή σημαντικών πληροφοριών. σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Very Happy: 

edit: αν δεν κάνω λάθος όμως τα πλοία δεν άλλαξαν ποτέ σινιάλα, έτσι δεν ειναι ;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oχι βεβαια δεν αλλαξαν ποτε.Αυτο που ειχα δει και ειχα χαρει ιδιαιτερα, ηταν μια απιθανη ευφορια που υπηρχε διαχυτη σε ολα τα στελεχη της εταιρειας.Σιγουρα μια αναγεννηση με μπονους τις αγονες γραμμες που ειχε κερδισει η εταιρεια απο την τριετια.Δυστυχος η ναυτικη αυτη εταιρεια μετα απο επτα χρονια εχει ερθει σε δυσκολη θεση και ολα ειναι σε αναμονη.Να δουμε

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ανθη Μαρινα*...Πειραιας 31-12-2009.

DSCN0939.jpg
_Για τον Ben Bruce_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ANTHI MARINA μετασκευη στο περαμα το φθινοπωρο του 2003 αυτη τη φορα απο πρυμα

film (129).jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON , tasos@@@, Apostolos

----------


## nikosnasia

9 Οκτωβρίου 2007 απ΄το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.
DSCN1810.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Φιλε Ben ιστορικοτατες οι φωτογραφιες απο το αγαπημενο βαπορι!Να'σαι καλα!
nikosnasia η φωτογραφια σου επισης απιστευτη!

----------


## stratoscy

Φίλε nikosnasia η φωτογραφία σου είναι απίστευτη αλλά δεν μας είπες από που ειναι τραβηγμένη

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Φίλε nikosnasia η φωτογραφία σου είναι απίστευτη αλλά δεν μας είπες από που ειναι τραβηγμένη


απο το θεοφιλος....το γραφει πανω απο την φωτο

----------


## sliatiris

Φιλε BEN BRUCE σ ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες απο την μετασκευη του ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.Λιγο πριν τις γιορτες ειχα συνενοηθει για να βγαλω καποιες φωτογραφιες απο την τρεχουσα κατασταση του πλοιου αλλα λογω ενος δυσαρεστου γεγονοτος δεν τα καταφερα.
 Αληθεια εχει παει κανεις τωρα τελευταια να δει τι γινεται στο γκαραζ του πλοιου?Ειναι για λυπηση.

----------


## opelmanos

> Φιλε BEN BRUCE σ ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες απο την μετασκευη του ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.Λιγο πριν τις γιορτες ειχα συνενοηθει για να βγαλω καποιες φωτογραφιες απο την τρεχουσα κατασταση του πλοιου αλλα λογω ενος δυσαρεστου γεγονοτος δεν τα καταφερα.
> Αληθεια εχει παει κανεις τωρα τελευταια να δει τι γινεται στο γκαραζ του πλοιου?Ειναι για λυπηση.


Πρίν μία εβδομάδα που πήγα να ρίξω μια ματιά στα παρατημένα του κ.Μάκη διαπίστωσα οτι στο γκαράζ ήταν κάποιοι βατσιμάνηδες να υποθέσω οι οποίοι καθόντουσαν με τις οικογένειές τους και είχαν ανάψει μια ψησταριά και ψήναν κάτι  :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι άνθρωποι που είδες δεν ήταν βατσιμάνηδες αλλά ναυτικοί του καπτα-Μακη..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Aνθη Μαρινα*...Πειραιας 10-1-2010.

DSCN1036.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ANTHI MARINA αναχωρηση απο τον πειραια στις 30 νοεμβριου του 2006 με πλοιαρχο τον,συνταξιουχο πλεον, πολυ καλο Τασο Μαθιουδη

IMG_2080.JPG

Για ολους τους φιλους

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> ANTHI MARINA αναχωρηση απο τον πειραια στις 30 νοεμβριου του 2006 με πλοιαρχο τον,συνταξιουχο πλεον, πολυ καλο Τασο Μαθιουδη
> 
> IMG_2080.JPG
> 
> Για ολους τους φιλους


Starship Ανθή Μαρίνα has been launched from Pireus to Greek Islands.....!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sliatiris

Ακουσα στο ραδιοφωνο οτι αποδεσμευτηκαν το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ και το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.Ξερει κανεις αλλος κατι σχετικα μ αυτο?

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ANTHI MARINA αναχωρηση απο τον πειραια στις 30 νοεμβριου του 2006 με πλοιαρχο τον,συνταξιουχο πλεον, πολυ καλο Τασο Μαθιουδη
> 
> IMG_2080.JPG
> 
> Για ολους τους φιλους


Αριστουργημα φιλε Ben,να'σαι καλα! :Very Happy:

----------


## xidianakis

> Ακουσα στο ραδιοφωνο οτι αποδεσμευτηκαν το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ και το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.Ξερει κανεις αλλος κατι σχετικα μ αυτο?


φιλαρακο, μπορεις να βρεις πληροφοριες στο θεμα της ga ferries 
καπου εδω δηλαδη: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...?t=245&page=82

----------


## sliatiris

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

STARSHIP ANTHI MARINA στις 6 δεκεμβριου του 2003 εγκαινια στον πειραια

scan0044.jpg


Για τους λιγους αλλα φανατικους του πλοιου

----------


## xidianakis

> STARSHIP ANTHI MARINA στις 6 δεκεμβριου του 2003 εγκαινια στον πειραια
> 
> scan0044.jpg
> 
> 
> Για τους λιγους αλλα φανατικους του πλοιου


ενδιαφερον ο σχολιασμος!... πιο ομορφο ηταν με τα ασπρα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ναι η λευκη φορεσια νομιζω του πηγαινε  πιο πολυ, ευχαριστουμε Ben Bruce.

----------


## opelmanos

> Ναι η λευκη φορεσια νομιζω του πηγαινε πιο πολυ, ευχαριστουμε Ben Bruce.


 Σε όλα τα πλοία πήγαινε η λευκή φορεσιά και σε κάθε εταιρεία.
Είναι το τραγούδι που λέει:Ασπρα καράβια τα όνειρα μας

----------


## Panos80

> STARSHIP ANTHI MARINA στις 6 δεκεμβριου του 2003 εγκαινια στον πειραια
> 
> scan0044.jpg
> 
> 
> Για τους λιγους αλλα φανατικους του πλοιου


 
Διπλα του ο θρυλικος Αποστολος Π. του αργοσαρωνικου!!!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77525
 στον πειραια και φυσικα με κλιση.......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το βαπορι εχει κλεισει εναμιση χρονο παροπλισμου.Απο τον σεπτεμβριο του 2008.

----------


## xidianakis

> Το βαπορι εχει κλεισει εναμιση χρονο παροπλισμου.Απο τον σεπτεμβριο του 2008.


ευχομαι γρηγορη ανακαμψη στην κατασταση της εταιριας... αλλα το οτι δεν τα εχει βγαλει ακομα απο το λιμανι πιστευω οτι κατι θα σημαινει...

----------


## opelmanos

Κακά τα ψέμματα κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με αυτά τα πλοία σύντομα.Πρέπει να φροντίσει ο Ο.Λ.Π να πάρει μέτρα το συντομότερο δυνατόν.
Δεν επιτρέπεται το μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας να φιλοξενεί παροπλισμένα πλοία.
Καλό θα είναι να τα πάνε στην Ελευσίνα να συνεχίσουν τον παροπλοισμό τους.
*Χτύπα ξύλο* αν κάνουν πως βουλιάζουν θα δημιουργηθεί οικολογική καταστροφή στο λιμάνι και όχι μόνο.
ΥΓ Φυσικά και εύχομαι να ξαναταξιδέψουν μερικά από αυτά!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Και στην ελευσίνα θα ναι οικολογική καταστροφή αν βουλιάξουν!Τι μπορεί αλήθεια να σημαίνει το γεγονός πως ακόμα δεν τα χουν πάρει απ το λιμάνι? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## opelmanos

> Και στην ελευσίνα θα ναι οικολογική καταστροφή αν βουλιάξουν!Τι μπορεί αλήθεια να σημαίνει το γεγονός πως ακόμα δεν τα χουν πάρει απ το λιμάνι?


Καλά η Ελευσίνα έτσι και αλλιώς έχει ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΑΦΕΙ με τόσα σκαριά που σκουριάζουν για χρόνια και ημιβυθίζονται και αμφιβάλω αν υπάρχουν ζωντανοί οργανισμοί στη θάλασσα !!
Πιστεύω οτί πρέπει να δώσουν πρώτα οι τράπεζες το οκ προκειμένου να απομακρυνθούν από εκεί.

----------


## noulos

Και ποιος θα πληρώσει;
Αυτό είναι το βασικό!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Να πω στους ελπίζοντες ότι στην πρύμνη της Ανθούλας (μέσα στο γκαράζ) βρίσκεται ένας "μπόγος" ύψους 3-4 μέτρων. Απ' όσο κατάφερα να διακρίνω είναι έπιπλα, χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος... Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει ή τι θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει. Ο καθένας μπορεί να βγάλει το δικό του συμπέρασμα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Παράλληλα η Δημητρούλα είναι σε απελπιστική κατάσταση (πράγμα που ήδη ξέρετε) με την κλίση της να χαρακτηρίζεται ήδη "υπερβολική".

----------


## noulos

> Να πω στους ελπίζοντες ότι στην πρύμνη της Ανθούλας (μέσα στο γκαράζ) βρίσκεται ένας "μπόγος" ύψους 3-4 μέτρων. Απ' όσο κατάφερα να διακρίνω είναι έπιπλα, χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος... Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει ή τι θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει. Ο καθένας μπορεί να βγάλει το δικό του συμπέρασμα... 
> 
> Παράλληλα η Δημητρούλα είναι σε απελπιστική κατάσταση (πράγμα που ήδη ξέρετε) με την κλίση της να χαρακτηρίζεται ήδη "υπερβολική".


Ο μπόγος μάλλον δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Είναι μήνες εκεί. Μάλλον εκτελεί χρέη βατσιμάνη!!!  :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΝΤΗΙ ΜΑRINA τα χειριστηρια στη βαρδιολα

17-2-2010 (48).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Aνθη Μαρινα*...Πειραιας 31-12-2009.

DSCN0938.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ανθη Μαρινα*..._αεροφωτογραφια του καλου φιλου Γιωργου Γιαννακη._

ANTHI MARINA.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

> F/B *Ανθη Μαρινα*..._αεροφωτογραφια του καλου φιλου Γιωργου Γιαννακη._
> 
> ANTHI MARINA.jpg


φοβερη!! δεν εχω σχολια....

----------


## Tasos@@@

Σαν φαντασμα μεσα στην νυχτα...περιμενοντας...
Στον καλο μου φιλο Κωστα.

----------


## hayabusa

ελαφρά κινητικότητα παρατήρησα χθες στο πλοίο. υπήρχε κάποιος (-οι) που πηγαινοέρχονταν μέσα και στον καταπέλτη υπήρχε ενα τραπεζάκι με 4-5 καρέκλες γύρω-γύρω.

----------


## erenShip

> ελαφρά κινητικότητα παρατήρησα χθες στο πλοίο. υπήρχε κάποιος (-οι) που πηγαινοέρχονταν μέσα και στον καταπέλτη υπήρχε ενα τραπεζάκι με 4-5 καρέκλες γύρω-γύρω.


μακάρι να το έχει αγοράσει καμοία εταιρεία, είναι κρίμα τώρα το καράβι...και φαίνεται απ 'όσο έχω δει να είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση από τα υπόλοιπα!

----------


## nkos

πιος θα  το παρει αφου ειναι σαραβαλο εχτος αν το παρει καμια εταιρια στο εξοτερικο

----------


## erenShip

> πιος θα  το παρει αφου ειναι σαραβαλο εχτος αν το παρει καμια εταιρια στο εξοτερικο


κοίτα, εμένα δεν μου αρέσει γενικά αυτό το πλοίο αλλά όπως είπα ειναι κρίμα. αλλά δεν έχει όμως τα χάλια του Ρομίλντα, Μιλένα ή Νταλιάνα...πιστεύω θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει ακόμα στην ακτοπλοία! :Very Happy:

----------


## manos75

εγω εχω βαρεθει να τα βλεπω εκει εγκαταλελειμενα ας πανε να τα παρουν επιτελους ασε που εχου πιασει το μισο λιμανι και δεν μπορει να αραξει αλλο πλοιο.μονο για παλιοσιδερα αξιζουν και τιποτα αλλο.οσο αυτοι που καθονται εκει και το φυλανε μην κλεψουν εχουν και τιποτα να αξιζει.

----------


## Tasos@@@

> εγω εχω βαρεθει να τα βλεπω εκει εγκαταλελειμενα ας πανε να τα παρουν επιτελους ασε που εχου πιασει το μισο λιμανι και δεν μπορει να αραξει αλλο πλοιο.μονο για παλιοσιδερα αξιζουν και τιποτα αλλο.οσο αυτοι που καθονται εκει και το φυλανε μην κλεψουν εχουν και τιποτα να αξιζει.


Φιλε Μανο μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις σε παρακαλω γιατι αξιζουν μονο για παλιοσιδερα?Οτι εχουν το κακο τους το χαλι το εχουν αλλα βρες μου ενα καραβι που μετα απο χρονια παροπλισμου δεν θα ειναι ετσι...Αυτο σημαινει οτι αυτοματως τα στειλαμε για σκραπ?

----------


## sunbird

> εγω εχω βαρεθει να τα βλεπω εκει εγκαταλελειμενα ας πανε να τα παρουν επιτελους ασε που εχου πιασει το μισο λιμανι και δεν μπορει να αραξει αλλο πλοιο.μονο για παλιοσιδερα αξιζουν και τιποτα αλλο.οσο αυτοι που καθονται εκει και το φυλανε μην κλεψουν εχουν και τιποτα να αξιζει.


 Εκτός από αυτά πού συμφωνούμε απόλυτα ,σού προκαλεί κατάθλιψη να βλέπεις τόν Πειραιά να έχει γίνει νεκροταφείο πλοίων .Πρέπει να απομακρυνθούν άμεσα !!! :Mad:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΥΤΕΣ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ!!! ΑΦΗΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΗΣΥΧΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ ΑΝΑΓΛΥΦΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΜΕΙΣ. ΔΕΝ ΧΑΛΑΕΙ Η ΜΟΣΤΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΕΞ ΑΙΤΙΑΣ ΤΩΝ.ΑΔΕΙΑ ΝΤΟΚ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΝ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΑ. ΣΙΓΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΜΕΙΝΑΝ ΠΙΑ. ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΣ ΔΟΣΕΙ Ο ΔΗΜΟΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΒΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΤΡΕΣΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΧΑΛΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΣΘΗΤΙΚΗ ΤΩΝ ΘΑΜΩΝΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ.

----------


## nickosps

Συγνώμη ρε παιδιά, είμαστε ή δεν είμαστε μέλη ενός *καραβολατρικού* forum? Συμφωνώ φυσικά με την άποψη ότι δεν είναι ωραίο θέαμα να υπάρχουν τα 8/8 του στόλου της G.A. μέσα στο κεντρικό λιμάνι και να γέρνουν δεξιά, αριστερά, μπρος, πίσω, αλλά δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ, μέλη καραβολατρικού φόρουμ να χρησιμοποιούν φράσεις όπως: *"να πάνε για παλιοσίδερα"*. Είναι τόσος καιρός που βλέπω κάποιους να "στάζουν χολή" για την G.A. Δηλαδή, είναι ωραίο να θαυμάζουμε κάποια πλοία όταν είναι στο απώγειο τους και μετά να τα λέμε "παλιοσίδερα"? Λυπάμαι, αλλά δεν τις θεωρώ καραβολατρικές εκφράσεις αυτές. 
Ένας φαν της G.A.


ΥΓ1: Πάλι καλά που λείπει το Νικόλας Α.
ΥΓ2: Εγώ είμαι χαζός που υποστήριζα την διάσωση του Γ.Εξπρές, πλοίο που το γνώρισα απο τις φωτογραφίες των παιδιων του nautilia?
ΥΓ3: nikosnasia +1
ΥΓ4: Συγνώμη από τους moderators αν είπα κάτι κακό, απλώς αγανάκτησα.

----------


## sliatiris

Καλημερα στην παρεα των καραβολατρων.Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα με την αποψη του φιλου nikosps.Το οτι ειναι παροπλισμενα δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και για παλιοσιδερα.Για το ΑΝΘΗ-ΜΑΡΙΝΑ εχω και προσωπικη αποψη.Υπαρχουν στον στολο μας πολυ πιο ταλαιπωρημενα πλοια κι ομως ταξιδευουν.Μη ξεχναμε το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ ποσο καιρο ηταν παροπλισμενο στο ιδιο σημειο,κι ομως σημερα εκτελει κανονικοτατα δρομολογια.Αυτο που χρειαζονται αρχικα,ειναι ν΄αποκτησουν ιδιοκτητη (η μηπως εχουν?) και μετα αρκετη δουλεια για να επανελθουν.Αυτο που δεν μ΄αρεσει ειναι το ποσο ευκολα ειμαστε διατεθημενοι να στειλουμε στον <<θαλλασιο καιαδα>> πλοια που με το ενα η τον αλλο τροπο προσεφεραν στην ακτοπλοοια μας.Δεν εχω σκοπο με τα παραπανω να ερθω σε<<κοντρα>> με καποιους απο την παρεα μας,απλα επειδη μεχρι τα 15 μου ζουσα μεσα στα πλοια (ο πατερας α'μηχανικος) τ'αντιμετωπιζω μ'ενα ιδιαιτερο τροπο(καλο η κακο ειναι στην ευχερια του καθενος να το κρινει).

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Express athina , Rodos , Patmos, Diagoras, Oceanis, Express Apollon, Agios Georgios,Aqua Jewel,Odysseus (ROc) ηταν πλοια τα οποια κατα καιρους ηχαν τις περιπετιες τους με κατασχεσεις και τα σχετικα και χρονο παροπλισμου απο 14μηνες μεχρι και 10 χρονια.Ολα ειναι σχετικα και ειναι καθαρα θεμα βουλησης και ενδιαφεροντος απο καποιον πλοιοκτητη.
Και μην ξεχνατε οτι καποια απο τα πλοια του καπτα Μακη μπορουν ακομα να προσφερουν οπως το ANTHI MARINA, RODANTHI, MARINA,ROMILDA ανετα μετα απο καποιο λογικο lifting.Δεν ειναι και στην κατασταση του express limnos

----------


## speedrunner

Βασικά αυτό το site είναι ναυτιλιακό και μετά καραβολατρικό. Και το να είσαι καραβολάτρης δεν σου απαγορεύει να είσαι και αντικειμενικός. Αυτά τα πλοία ότι πρόσφεραν πρόσφεραν δεν μπορούν να δώσουν κάτι άλλο στα Ελληνικά νερά ( εκτός του JET FERRY ) δεν αμφισβητεί κανείς τις υπηρεσίες που έχουν προσφέρει αλλα αυτά πέρασαν, δεν θα τα κάνουμε και εκθέματα στο λιμάνι του Πειραια γι αυτό το λόγο. Τα πλοία πρέπει να απομακρυνθούν ΑΜΕΣΑ για το καλό του μεγαλύτερου λιμανιού της Ελλάδας.

----------


## manos75

εγω παιδια ειπα την γνωμη μου απλα.και οσο για τα καραβια αυτα  εχω αποψη γιατι οταν ημουν φανταρος στην ροδο το 1996 ειχα κανει ταξιδια και μαλιστα αρκετα και απο τοτε δεν ηταν σε καλη κατασταση.μαλιστα μια φορα που ειχα παρει καμπινα α θεσης ηταν διπλα στο μηχανοστασιο και ολο το βραδυ δεν κοιμηθηκα απο την μυρωδια του πετρελαιου.αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ολα αυτα τα λεω με κακη διαθεση αλλα οχι και οτι θα μου λειψουν τα καραβια του αγουδημου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> εγω παιδια ειπα την γνωμη μου απλα.και οσο για τα καραβια αυτα  εχω αποψη γιατι οταν ημουν φανταρος στην ροδο το 1996 ειχα κανει ταξιδια και μαλιστα αρκετα και απο τοτε δεν ηταν σε καλη κατασταση.μαλιστα μια φορα που ειχα παρει καμπινα α θεσης ηταν διπλα στο μηχανοστασιο και ολο το βραδυ δεν κοιμηθηκα απο την μυρωδια του πετρελαιου.αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ολα αυτα τα λεω με κακη διαθεση αλλα οχι και οτι θα μου λειψουν τα καραβια του αγουδημου.


Πολυ ωραια τα λες Μανο μου αλλα

Α) το 1996 το Ανθη Μαρινα ταξιδευε ακομα στο καναλι και στην Ελλαδα ηρθε τον Σεπτεμβριο του 2003
Β)Σε κανενα πλοιο της GA FERRIES δεν προσφερθηκε καμπινα σε επιβατη κατω απο το γκαραζ απο ιδρυσεως της εταιρειας και σε κανενα δεν ειχε αλλωστε

----------


## mike_rodos

Σε κάποια πλοία της εταιρείας η μυρωδιά του πετρελαίου ήταν έντονη στις καμπίνες.. αλλά προς θεού καμία καμπίνα (απ όσα πλοία της GA έχω ταξιδέψει) δεν ήταν δίπλα στο μηχανοστάσια... 
Το 1996 στην γραμμή αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να ήταν το Μαρίνα μαζί με το Δήμητρα για Πειραιά και το Νταλιάνα για Κρήτη... Ο φίλος BEN θα γνωρίζει καλύτερα...

----------


## Stylianos

πολύ σωστός,φίλε Ben Bruce,εγώ πιστευω πως το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο μπορεί να προσφέρει ακόμα,μιας και ειναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση από τα υπόλοιπα της εταιρίας...και δεν συμφονώ σε καμία περίπτωση στο να ''παει για παλιοσίδερα''γιατί σε όλα τα μεγάλα λιμάνια υπάρχουν παροπλισμένα πλοία χωρίς αυτο να σημαινει πως πανε όλα για σκραπ.Υπάρχουν πλοία στην ακτοπλοϊα μας που είναι σε χειρότερη κατάσταση από αυτό,και όμως μενουν παροπλισμένα...Με την ευκαρία,ωρίστε μερικές φωτο από το πλοίο,δεμένο στον Πειραιά...

----------


## dokimakos21

ΑΝΘΗ-ΜΑΡΙΝΑ
P4230609.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ας το θυμηθούμε όταν αλώνιζε το Αιγαίο. τη φωτο μου την έδωσε ο φίλος Θανάσης απο τη Σαντορίνη. Χαρισμένη σε όλους σας :Wink:  

ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 01.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Φοβερη φωτογραφια φιλε Παντελη! :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

Μαγεια!Η Σαντορινη την κανει την ΑΝΘΗ κουκλαρα!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ καλη φωτο pantelis 2009 θυμιζει τις δοξες του μεγαλυτερου πλοιου της μεγαλης αυτης ναυτικης εταιρειας που τοσα αξια στελεχη εβγαλε απο τις ταξεις της.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Διάβασα με προσοχή τα σχόλια των φίλων του φόρουμ και θα στεναχωρήσω κάποιους. Το 2005 αρχές Ιουλίου ταξίδεψα προς Μύκονο με την γυναίκα μου με το BLUE STAR 2, ένα καράβι με άλλα στάνταρντς για την ελληνική ακτοπλοία και με εστιατόριο a la carte το οποίο θεωρώ ότι ήταν πολύ καλό. Στην επιστροφή πήραμε το Ανθή Μαρίνα γιατί βόλευε η ώρα και ήθελα και να το γνωρίσω. Η κατάσταση ήταν όχι μόνο απογοητευτική αλλά θύμιζε έντονα τις εποχές του 70 όταν ο κόσμος ταξίδευε με όλη την ταλαιπωρία και την έλλειψη άνεσης που υπήρχε. Ο κλιματισμός υπολειτουργούσε ή δεν λειτουργούσε καθόλου. Ένα καράβι σφραγισμένο χωρίς ψύξη τον Ιούλιο είναι σωστό μαρτύριο. Οι σκηνές αγανακτησμένων επιβατών που γιουχάρανε το πλήρωμα ήταν συνεχείς μέχρι τον Πειραιά. Το εστιατόριο του πλοίου που ήταν self service μόνο, φτωχότατο και το φαγητό άγευστο που το αφήσαμε. Η συμπεριφορά του πληρώματος ήταν επιεικώς απαράδεκτη και στα παράπονα των επιβατών για τον κλιματισμό, προσπαθούσαν να μας πείσουν ότι υπάρχει ψύξη, ενώ ο ιδρώτας τους έσταξε από το μέτωπο. Η καθαριότητα ελλειπέστατη και μην αναφέρω τις τουαλέττες. Με την άφιξη του καραβιού στον Πειραιά τα μεσάνυχτα, μία ομάδα επιβατών, και ενώ λόγω της κούρασης και της ταλαιπωρίας θέλαμε να πάμε σπίτια μας, πήγαμε στο Κεντρικό Λιμενρχείο Πειραιά και καταθέσαμε καταγγελία για τις συνθήκες του πλοίου. Οι αξιωματικοί του Λιμεναρχείου που άκουγαν τις καταγγελίες κουνούσαν με συμπάθεια το κεφάλι, και όταν ανέφερα την τεράστια απόσταση από το BLUE STAR 2 που πήγαμε, ο αξιωματικός μου είπε ευγενικά 'καμμία σχέση κύριε μεταξύ των δύο εταιριών'. Και πέστε μου τώρα ποιό από τα δύο πλοία θα διάλεγα την επόμενη φορά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Aνθη Μαρινα*... Πειραιας 24-5-2010.

DSCN1395.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εγω παντως οσες φορες ειχα ταξιδεψει με το πλοιο ειχα βασιλικη μεταχειριση σαν να ημουν σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο.Το a la cart εστιατοριο ηταν ανοιχτο και μας εξεπληξαν με τις λιχουδιες τους.Στην εξοδο επειδη ξεχαστικα μεσα στο πλοιο εβαλαν και την κυλιομενη σκαλα για να κατεβω.Τα μονα αλλα ηταν οτι οταν μια φορα εφαγα με το πληρωμα το φαγητο δεν ηταν και το κατι αλλο.Το αλλο ηταν οτι ειχα βαλει το αυτοκινητο τερμα μεσα και απο την κω ειχαν μπει μπροστα μου καμια 20αρια ενοικιαζομενα αυτοκινητα ΚΙΑ και βοηθησα τον ανθρωπο να τα βγαλει γιατι θα καναμε καμια ωρα.Η blue star βεβαια ειναι παρα πολυ καλη εταιρεια ισως 'η καλυτερη αλλα ο ηλιος βγαινει για ολους.Και οταν ο στριτζης ειχε το ionian sea στα δωδεκανησα με τις κουρελιασμενες FIAT, που αλλαξε η ga ferries με καινουργιες wartsila,ο αγουδημος ειχε τα πλωτα παλατια rodanthi και marina που τα βλεπαμε οπως βλεπουμε τα blue star σημερα.Τα παραπονα  βεβαια παντα υπαρχουν οπως και οι κακες στιγμες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να βαλω και μια φωτο απο μια καμπινα του ANTHI MARINA μετα απο την ανακαινηση του 2006

photo store 29-11-2006 (622).JPG

----------


## marsant

> ο αγουδημος ειχε τα πλωτα παλατια rodanthi και marina που τα βλεπαμε οπως βλεπουμε τα blue star σημερα.Τα παραπονα βεβαια παντα υπαρχουν οπως και οι κακες στιγμες.


Η διαφορα τοτε ηταν ακομα μεγαλυτερη γιατι τοτε τα καραβια του δεν ειχαν αντιπαλο,ενω τωρα η Blue Star ειναι μεν απο τις καλυτερες αλλα δεν διαφερει καπου γιατι υπαρχει HSW,MINOAN κλπ.Η G.A τοτε ειχε περισσοτερες εταιριες να αντιμετωπισει και ομως εριχνε σε ΟΛΕΣ στα αυτια..Αργοτερα βεβαια μερικες απο αυτες ανεβασαν τον πηχη για να το ακολουθησουν και μερικες εγιναν καλυτερες απο την G.A(βλεπε ΑΝΕΚ-ΜΙΝΟΑΝ) στηριζομενες στο μονοπωλιο που ειχαν στην κρητη..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Η διαφορα τοτε ηταν ακομα μεγαλυτερη γιατι τοτε τα καραβια του δεν ειχαν αντιπαλο,ενω τωρα η Blue Star ειναι μεν απο τις καλυτερες αλλα δεν διαφερει καπου γιατι υπαρχει HSW,MINOAN κλπ.Η G.A τοτε ειχε περισσοτερες εταιριες να αντιμετωπισει και ομως εριχνε σε ΟΛΕΣ στα αυτια..Αργοτερα βεβαια μερικες απο αυτες ανεβασαν τον πηχη για να το ακολουθησουν και μερικες εγιναν καλυτερες απο την G.A(βλεπε ΑΝΕΚ-ΜΙΝΟΑΝ) στηριζομενες στο μονοπωλιο που ειχαν στην κρητη..


Βαλε και το χρηματιστηριο.......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΝΤΗΙ ΜΑRINA στη ροδο.Ο καιρος μπολικος και ο καπτα Τασος Μαθουδης στη βαρδιολα, οπου και το δενει με ανεση και ασφαλεια.Στη φωτο ειναι εμφανες οτι το σκαφος ειναι πανω απο ολα ναυτικο και μετα ολα τα αλλα.

photo store 29-11-2006 (574).JPG

----------


## marsant

Ενα πλοιο που λογο της εμφανισης του ειχε αδικηθει και το εβλεπαν οι πιο πολλοι μεινονεκτηκα ενω ηταν βαπορας.

----------


## harlek

> Εγω παντως οσες φορες ειχα ταξιδεψει με το πλοιο ειχα βασιλικη μεταχειριση σαν να ημουν σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο.Το a la cart εστιατοριο ηταν ανοιχτο και μας εξεπληξαν με τις λιχουδιες τους.Στην εξοδο επειδη ξεχαστικα μεσα στο πλοιο εβαλαν και την κυλιομενη σκαλα για να κατεβω.


Δυστυχώς φίλε Ben φοβάμαι ότι αρκετοί θα νομίσουν ότι κατά λάθος αναφέρεσαι σε άλλο πλοίο!
Είχα ταξιδέψει κι εγώ το 2005 με το ζευγαράκι BS2 και Ανθή Μαρίνα το 2005, όπως και ο Queen Anna Maria. Από την Ανθή θυμάμαι ένα σκοτεινό γκαράζ γεμάτο σκουριές, καταστρώματα απερίγραπτης βρώμας, πλήρωμα-κατάδικους, ενώ τα σαλόνια σε κάποια σημεία μύριζαν (όχι πάντως ανυπόφορα). Ωστόσο, η συνολική εικόνα του (σχεδόν άδειου) πλοίου ήταν αποδεκτή, στεκόταν ακόμα.

Από το BS2, από την άλλη, θυμάμαι ένα πήξιμο από κόσμο απίστευτο (ούτε να περπατήσεις δεν μπορούσες) και τη θερμοκρασία σαλονιών του A/C στους 17 βαθμούς. Έβγαινες έξω για να ζεσταθείς λίγο! Έτσι, το ταξίδι μου με την Ανθή είχε αποδειχθεί τελικά λιγότερο "επώδυνο" απ' ό,τι με το BS2 (αν και διήρκεσε 18 ώρες αντί 11).

Πάντως θα ήθελα να το είχα δει μετά την ανακαίνηση. Γιατί σα πλοίο είχε ενδιαφέρον, δεν το βαριόσουνα...

----------


## xidianakis

με το πλοιο ειχα ταξιδεψει μια μονο φορα για Ναξο. εχω να πω οτι με μια καλη συντηρηση -λογω της καταστασης που βρισκεται-, μπορει να προσφερει ποιοτητα ταξιδιου ισαξια με αυτη του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ και σιγουρα καλυτερη απο αυτη του ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ben αναφέρομαι στο 2005 πριν την ανακαίνιση. Κατ'αρχήν a la carte εστιατόριο δεν υπήρχε αλλά ένας αχανής χώρος με καναπέδες αντικριστούς και στενόμακρο τραπέζι ανάμεσα για τους δίσκους του self service. Η έλλειψη καθαριότητας όπως αναφέρω εμφανέστατη, και κάτι ακόμα που παρέληψα ήταν ότι το καράβι σερνόταν σε σχέση με το BS2. Κάτι άλλο που θυμήθηκα από το ταξίδι αυτό που δεν έχει όμως σχέση με το καράβι, ήταν ότι ανοιχτά της Σύρου συναντήσαμε το Ροδάνθη που κατέβαινε προς Κυκλάδες και τα δύο πλοία για χαιρετισμό πέρασαν τόσο κοντά που ειλικρινά δεν έχω ξαναδεί. Δεν είμαι υπερβολικός όταν λέω ότι η απόσταση δεν ξεπερνούσε τα 8-10 μέτρα με όλη την υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα πλεύσης. Οι ήδη εξοργισμένοι επιβάτες το θεώρησαν κερασάκι στην τούρτα και επικίνδυνο και από το γεγονός αυτό οργανώθηκε η ομάδα καταγγελίας στο Λιμεναρχείο. Τα υπόλοιπα που αφορούσαν την ταλαιπωρία ειπώθηκαν μετά για ξέσπασμα.

----------


## manos75

Είχα ταξιδέψει κι εγώ το 2005 με το ζευγαράκι BS2 και Ανθή Μαρίνα το  2005, όπως και ο Queen Anna Maria. Από την Ανθή θυμάμαι ένα σκοτεινό  γκαράζ γεμάτο σκουριές, καταστρώματα απερίγραπτης βρώμας,  πλήρωμα-κατάδικους, ενώ τα σαλόνια σε κάποια σημεία μύριζαν (όχι πάντως  ανυπόφορα). Ωστόσο, η συνολική εικόνα του (σχεδόν άδειου) πλοίου ήταν  αποδεκτή, στεκόταν ακόμα.

χαχα πολυ καλο αυτο που εγραψε ο φιλος harlek.το πληρωμα αποτελουταν απο πρωην καταδικους και τους επιβατες νυν καταδικους που πηγαιναν ολοι μαζι σε καμια μακρονησο:mrgreen:. και εγω δεν ειχα τις καλυτερες εντυπωσεις απο τα ταξιδια μου με τα καραβια του αγουδημου αλλα αυτο που περιγραφεις ειναι το κατι αλλο.να σαι καλα που μας εκανες και γελασαμε μεσημεριατικα.

----------


## manos75

χαχα πολυ καλο αυτο που εγραψε ο φιλος harlek.το πληρωμα αποτελουταν απο πρωην καταδικους και τους επιβατες νυν καταδικους που πηγαιναν ολοι μαζι σε καμια μακρονησο:mrgreen:. και εγω δεν ειχα τις καλυτερες εντυπωσεις απο τα ταξιδια μου με τα καραβια του αγουδημου αλλα αυτο που περιγραφεις ειναι το κατι αλλο.να σαι καλα που μας εκανες και γελασαμε μεσημεριατικα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Όπως γράφει ο φίλος Ben Bruce, 
"Η blue star βεβαια ειναι παρα πολυ καλη εταιρεια ισως 'η καλυτερη αλλα ο ηλιος βγαινει για ολους.Και οταν ο στριτζης ειχε το ionian sea στα δωδεκανησα με τις κουρελιασμενες FIAT, που αλλαξε η ga ferries με καινουργιες wartsila,ο αγουδημος ειχε τα πλωτα παλατια rodanthi και marina που τα βλεπαμε οπως βλεπουμε τα blue star σημερα."

Νομίζω ότι οι εταιρίες κρίνονται διαχρονικά και σύμφωνα με την εξέλιξή τους. Δεν αρκεί για μία εταιρία να κάνει μία καλή αρχή και μετά για σειρά ετών να μην έχει αντικαταστήσει ούτε τα τασάκια στα σαλόνια. Πριν καν την αγορά του Ανθή Μαρίνα το πράγμα φώναζε ότι ήταν μετρημένες οι ημέρες της εταιρίας. Και η έλλειψη ανανέωσης του στόλου πέραν από την κατάσταση των πλοίων, όταν οι άλλοι εξελίσσονταν, δεν νομίζω ότι δεν έπαιξε ρόλο στο κλείσιμο της εταιρίας. Ας θυμηθούμε και λίγο τις συνεχείς καλοκαιρινές βλάβες των Δημητρούλα, Ρομίλντα, κλπ. Σκέτο ανέκδοτο είχαν γίνει και ο καπτα Μάκης ήταν συνέχεια στα κανάλια υπερασπιζόμενος την εταιρία του. Η αξιοπιστία κτίζεται στον χρόνο. Και το ίδιο σχόλιο ισχύει και για κάποιες εταιρίες με ταχύπλοα σκάφη που έχω στο νου μου.

----------


## marsant

> ανοιχτά της Σύρου συναντήσαμε το Ροδάνθη που κατέβαινε προς Κυκλάδες και τα δύο πλοία για χαιρετισμό πέρασαν τόσο κοντά που ειλικρινά δεν έχω ξαναδεί. Δεν είμαι υπερβολικός όταν λέω ότι η απόσταση δεν ξεπερνούσε τα 8-10 μέτρα με όλη την υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα πλεύσης


 
Aυτα ειναι τα ωραια!

----------


## esperos

> Όπως γράφει ο φίλος Ben Bruce, 
> "Η blue star βεβαια ειναι παρα πολυ καλη εταιρεια ισως 'η καλυτερη αλλα ο ηλιος βγαινει για ολους.Και οταν ο στριτζης ειχε το ionian sea στα δωδεκανησα με τις κουρελιασμενες FIAT, που αλλαξε η ga ferries με καινουργιες wartsila,ο αγουδημος ειχε τα πλωτα παλατια rodanthi και marina που τα βλεπαμε οπως βλεπουμε τα blue star σημερα."
> 
> Νομίζω ότι οι εταιρίες κρίνονται διαχρονικά και σύμφωνα με την εξέλιξή τους. Δεν αρκεί για μία εταιρία να κάνει μία καλή αρχή και μετά για σειρά ετών να μην έχει αντικαταστήσει ούτε τα τασάκια στα σαλόνια. Πριν καν την αγορά του Ανθή Μαρίνα το πράγμα φώναζε ότι ήταν μετρημένες οι ημέρες της εταιρίας. Και η έλλειψη ανανέωσης του στόλου πέραν από την κατάσταση των πλοίων, όταν οι άλλοι εξελίσσονταν, δεν νομίζω ότι δεν έπαιξε ρόλο στο κλείσιμο της εταιρίας. Ας θυμηθούμε και λίγο τις συνεχείς καλοκαιρινές βλάβες των Δημητρούλα, Ρομίλντα, κλπ. Σκέτο ανέκδοτο είχαν γίνει και ο καπτα Μάκης ήταν συνέχεια στα κανάλια υπερασπιζόμενος την εταιρία του. Η αξιοπιστία κτίζεται στον χρόνο. Και το ίδιο σχόλιο ισχύει και για κάποιες εταιρίες με ταχύπλοα σκάφη που έχω στο νου μου.


Θα  μου  επιτραπεί  να  κάνω   εδώ  μια   διόρθωση  ως  προς  την  αντικατάσταση  των  μηχανών  του  ΙΟΝΙΑΝ  SEA  που  έγιναν  από  την  εταιρεία  Στρίντζη  και  όχι  από  την  G.A. Ferries.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Με χαροποιουν δυο πραγματα
Α) το θεμα ανθη μαρινα πηρε μπροστα
Β) Μιλαμε για ενα βαπορι με μεγαλη προσωπικοτητα αφου εχει φανατικους φιλους και εχθρους

Αυτο ειναι κατι το σημαντικο!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Εγώ είχα ταξιδέψει με το πλοίο από το Βαθύ της Σάμου για Πειραιά στις 11 (αν θυμάμαι σωστά) Ιουλίου το 2006. Δεν ξέρω τότε που ταξίδεψα είχε γίνει ήδη η ανακαίνιση αλλά το εσωτερικό του πλοίου μου είχε φανεί πολύ προσεγμένο. Το φαγητό επίσης ήταν πολύ καλό. Αυτό που θυμάμαι πάρα πολύ καλά (ήμουν και αρκετά μικρός τότε) είναι η τετράκλινη εξωτερική καμπίνα που είχαμε στο ταξίδι με το πολύ μεγάλο παράθυρο. Εγώ πάντως θα ήθελα να το ξαναδώ να ταξιδεύει γιατί κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη μπορεί να προσφέρει αρκετά ακόμα στην ακτοπλοΐα μας.*
*P4105640.JPG*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ανθη Μαρινα*...Πειραιας 29-5-2010.

DSCN1438.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο Ben Bruce_

----------


## opelmanos

> F/B *Ανθη Μαρινα*...Πειραιας 29-5-2010.
> 
> DSCN1438.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στον φιλο Ben Bruce_


Έχω πραγματικά σιχαθεί να τα βλέπω στις ίδιες θέσεις στο λιμάνι όποτε πηγαίνω και έχει γίνει άκρως κουραστική η παρουσία τους.Τι θα γίνει θα αποφασίσουν καμιά φορά να τα πάρουν η θα τα βλέπουμε μέχρι να πεθάνουμε εκεί?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Έχω πραγματικά σιχαθεί να τα βλέπω στις ίδιες θέσεις στο λιμάνι όποτε πηγαίνω και έχει γίνει άκρως κουραστική η παρουσία τους.Τι θα γίνει θα αποφασίσουν καμιά φορά να τα πάρουν η θα τα βλέπουμε μέχρι να πεθάνουμε εκεί?


Aν ηταν εκει ενα πλοιο της αγαπημενης σου εταιρειας με την ιδια τυχη δεν νομιζω να ελεγες τα ιδια.

----------


## sylver23

Εγω παλι δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι υποστηριζουν καποιοι σε πολλα θεματα υπερηλικων πλοιων και ειδικα πλοιων με μεγαλο διαστημα παροπλισμου με τα περισσοτερα να μην ηταν σε καλη κατασταση ουτε πριν ,οτι μπορουν ακομα να προσφερουν. Οτι προσφεραν προσφεραν. Αμα καποιοι θελουν να τα θαυμαζουν δν παει να πει οτι πρεπει να ταξιδευουν ή να πιανουν θεσεις στα λιμανια. Τα πλοια υπαρχουν για μεταφορα επιβατων κ εμπορευματων, και οταν μιλαμε για μεταφορα ανθρωπων πρεπει αυτη να γινεται με ασφαλεια κ αξιοπρεπεια. Υ.γ. Δν αναφερομαι αποκλειστικα στο συγκεκριμενο πλοιο κ εταιρεια,απλα μιας κ το εφερε η κουβεντα

----------


## opelmanos

> Aν ηταν εκει ενα πλοιο της αγαπημενης σου εταιρειας με την ιδια τυχη δεν νομιζω να ελεγες τα ιδια.


 Όχι φίλε Κώστα σε πληροφορώ το ίδιο θα έλεγα ακόμα και αν ήταν έτσι ο Θεόφιλος η Φαίδρα και το Σαπφώ!!Εμένα δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου να βλέπω παροπλισμλενα πλοία με κλήση και να αργοπεθαίνουν αυτό δεν μου λέει κάτι.Είναι σαν να έχω ένα αυτοκίνητο παρατημένο σε ένα χωράφι παρατημένο για χρόνια και να μην το πηγαίνω για ανακύκλωση.Ε δεν μπορώ να το βλέπω έτσι και να το θαυμάζω όσο το θαύμαζα όταν το κυκλοφορούσα και ας μου έχει προσφέρει μεγάλες στιγμές.Χίλιες φορές να το ξαναέφτιαχνα η να το πήγαινα στην ανακύκλωση Η σε καμιά μάντρα παρά να το έχω στο χωράφι χωρίς λόγο για χρόνια.

----------


## marsant

Καλα ρε παιδες χαλαρωστε και λιγο,δεν ειναι μονο τα ελληνικα λιμανια που εχουν παροπλισμενα πλοια, σε πολλα ευρωπαικα λιμανια υπαρχουν.

----------


## Νaval22

για να μην σκάτε δείτε αυτό βέβαια έχει περάσει η καταληκτική ημερομηνία που αναφέρει

----------


## opelmanos

Ασε Στέφανε αυτά τα ακούμε βερεσέ εδώ και ένα μήνα!

----------


## GiorgosVitz

H Ανθή στη γνώριμη θέση της, στις 24/5/2010

----------


## BEN BRUCE

F\B Aνθη Μαρινα....  πειραιας 2\9\2006


Copy of ANTI MARINA (207).JPG

Αφιερωμενη στον φιλο opelmanos

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B  *Ανθη Μαρινα*...Πειραιας 29-5-2010.

DSCN1469.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos_

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλε *ΒΕΝ ΒRUCENEL* ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την φωτογραφία όπως και τις απαντήσεις στα θέματα του Ροδάνθη και του Φαίδρα.Να σαι πάντα καλά  :Razz:

----------


## Chosen_12

Είδα το Ανθη Μαρίνα σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και όπως το έβλεπα απο μακρυά (απο τον ¶γιο Νικόλαο) νόμιζα ότι ήταν τρακαρισμένο στο πλάι. Πρόσεξα στις φωτό παραπάνω ότι είναι το "σχέδιο" του αυτό στο σημείο για τις μπροστινές βάρκες... Γιατί το κάναν τόσο άσχημο?

----------


## nikolas200

Φίλε BEN BRUCE ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες. Ιδιαίτερα για την πρώτη με την παλιά του φορεσιά

----------


## Harry14

Το βαπορι πρεπει να ξαναταξιδεψει. Εχει πολλα να προσφερει και κατα την αποψη μου ειναι το πιο αδικημενο λογο την εμφανισης του λες και ειναι απο αλλο πλανητη. Βαποραρος ειναι και προσφερει ιδιαιτερες καραβολατρικες εμπειριες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΝΤΗΙ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ πλησιαζει την χειμωνιατικη ροδο

photo store 29-11-2006 (545).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΝΤΗΙ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ τον απριλιο του 2006 δεμενο στην ροδο με απαγορευτικο


anthi mar (63).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΝΤΗΙ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ στην κω τον απριλιο του 2006 με πλοιαρχο ,τον παρα πολυ καλο, Νικητα Σαραγα

anthi mar (78).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΝΤΗΙ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ εισερχετε στον λιμενα του πειραιως στις 13 αυγουστου του 2006


ANTI MARINA (194).JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Παει Κωστα εδωσες γερη κλωτσια στο θεμα με τις φωτογραφιαρες που ανεβασες!! :Very Happy: ...Μακαρι τετοια κλωτσια να ξανατρωγε και ο βαποραρος και να ξαναπαιρνε μπρος...

----------


## xidianakis

> ΑΝΤΗΙ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ εισερχετε στον λιμενα του πειραιως στις 13 αυγουστου του 2006
> 
> 
> ANTI MARINA (194).JPG


φοβερες φωτος!

----------


## NikosRhodes

Oταν το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ερχοταν ακομη στην Ροδο.Φωτογραφια βγαλμενη στις 03/12/2006

----------


## xidianakis

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## dl.Ilias chief

> ΑΝΤΗΙ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ στην κω τον απριλιο του 2006 με πλοιαρχο ,τον παρα πολυ καλο, Νικητα Σαραγα
> 
> anthi mar (78).JPG


exw akrivws thn idia foto toy anthi otan phgainame gia lero me omixli ( mera)! alla den 3erw na anevazw foto! (xaxaxaxa) :Confused:

----------


## vinman

*Στην ίδια στοιχιωμένη θέση του λίγο πριν το ηλοβασίλεμα της περασμένης Κυριακής 20 Ιουνίου...να έχει γίνει ένα με το ερειπωμένο σκηνικό της εισόδου του ''μεγάλου λιμανιού''...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95181

----------


## nikolas200

Nαι VINMAN. Και εγώ τα βλέπω κάθε μερα τα πλοία του Αγουδημου που γυρνάω απο την δουλεια και στενοχωριέμαι. Για πόσο καιρο θα τα βλέπουμε ακόμη; Ξερει κανένας εξελίξεις πάνω στο θέμα;

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ................Παραπονιάραααα κ σκυθρωπη με αβέβαιο μέλλον..ίσως κ να περιμένει κ το τέλος της!!Χθές 26-06-2010,κατά την είσοδό μας στο Πειραιά!Κρίμας
Υ.Γ.Ποιοί ήταν κ φωτογράφιζαν στο κόκκινο???Διότι έιδα δυυο τρεις...γιάυτό ρωτάω!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95278

----------


## Rocinante

Μιας και δεν κουνιεται απο εκει δεν παμε να την δουμε να ταξιδευει.
Αν και λιγο πιο.. κοντη  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
http://www.itnsource.com/shotlist//I...9/AS090387011/

----------


## opelmanos

> Μιας και δεν κουνιεται απο εκει δεν παμε να την δουμε να ταξιδευει.
> Αν και λιγο πιο.. κοντη 
> http://www.itnsource.com/shotlist//I...9/AS090387011/


 Συγνώμη αλλά αυτός ο μπάτσος που μιλάει τι ακριβώς είναι???

----------


## Joyrider

:Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rocinante

Ξανα πρωταγωνιστρια η Ανθουλα αλλα πλεον με αλλο ονομα.
Pride of Kent.
Εδω και καιρο βεβαια εχει γινει "Pride of Piraeus" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Συγνώμη αλλά αυτός ο μπάτσος που μιλάει τι ακριβώς είναι???


O χαρακτηρισμος <μπατσος> αραγε ειναι κοσμιος για ενα φορουμ?

----------


## Apostolos

Απο ένα αναρχικό στοιχείο τι περιμένεις!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Συγνώμη αλλά αυτός ο μπάτσος που μιλάει τι ακριβώς είναι???


Λοστρόμος είνα ο άνθρωπος που μιλάει στο τρίτο λεπτό. Το λέει όταν τον δείχνει από μακριά στοην κουβέρτα, και είναι εύκολο να το καταλλάβει κάοιος αφού το Boatswain προφέρεται σαν μπόσαν και από εκέι έρχεται και το μπόσης για το λοστρόμο.Λεέι ότι οι πιέσεις για ν αμην καθυστερούν τα δρομολόγια είναι μεγάλες και πολλές φορές γίνονται εκπτώσεις για τα θέματα ασφαλείας κι έτσι έφυγε τοHerald of Free Enterprise (αδερφάκι του) με ανοιχτές τις πόρτες του πλωριού καταπέλτη είχε το πρόφατο (τότε) ατύχημα. Για το ατύχημα που κόστισε τη ζωή σε 180 ανθρώπους μπορέιτε να δείτε εδώ http://www.maib.gov.uk/publications/...enterprise.cfm

----------


## opelmanos

> Λοστρόμος είνα ο άνθρωπος που μιλάει στο τρίτο λεπτό. Το λέει όταν τον δείχνει από μακριά στοην κουβέρτα, και είναι εύκολο να το καταλλάβει κάοιος αφού το Boatswain προφέρεται σαν μπόσαν και από εκέι έρχεται και το μπόσης για το λοστρόμο.Λεέι ότι οι πιέσεις για ν αμην καθυστερούν τα δρομολόγια είναι μεγάλες και πολλές φορές γίνονται εκπτώσεις για τα θέματα ασφαλείας κι έτσι έφυγε τοHerald of Free Enterprise (αδερφάκι του) με ανοιχτές τις πόρτες του πλωριού καταπέλτη είχε το πρόφατο (τότε) ατύχημα. Για το ατύχημα που κόστισε τη ζωή σε 180 ανθρώπους μπορέιτε να δείτε εδώ http://www.maib.gov.uk/publications/...enterprise.cfm


 Οκ σ'ευχαριστώ !!! :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

Ας δούμε και την Ανθούλα στα νιάτα της ,το 1983, ως εξώφυλλο στο ενημερωτικό δελτίο της τότε εταιρίας της ,Townsend Thoresen,για τις τιμές και τα δρομολόγια μεταξύ Αγγλίας και Γαλλίας.

Εικόνα 2 001.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Θα το ξαναδούμε να αναχωρεί για τα νησιά μας????

anthi.jpg

----------


## costaser

> Θα το ξαναδούμε να αναχωρεί για τα νησιά μας????
> 
> anthi.jpg


Όλοι το ελπίζουμε αλλά δυστυχώς με τις συνθήκες που επικρατούν τη δεδομένη στιγμή δε νομίζω ότι θα ξαναταξιδέψει.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μακαρι!Το βαπορι εχει παντως επαφη με την συνγχρονη πραγματικοτητα, λογω πρωτοποριακης αντιληψης στην κατασκευη του, και θα μπορουσε να προσφερει σε ολες τις γραμμες

----------


## Rocinante

Μια σπανια φωτογραφια απο το Shipnostalgia για οσους εχουν κανει εγγραφη.
Το Ανθη Μαρινα με το Μπαρι στο λιμανι του Καλαι.
Η συζητηση που ακολουθησε για την ταυτοποιηση μου θυμισε τις συζητησεις που κανουμε συνηθως στα θεματα των ιστορικων  :Very Happy: 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...f1985-/cat/502

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Μια φοτο του πλοιου την προηγουμενη Κυριακη.Η φοτο χαρισμενη στους φιλους του πλοιου !!!  :Wink: 
IMG_3609.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Περιμένη και αυτό τη μοίρα του, με τις λέντιες να είναι ακόμη λάσκα. :Wink: 
Ευχαριστούμε φίλε IONIAN STAR.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να θυμηθούμε λιγάκι και το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ όταν στις 14-09-2011 έφευγε απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι, οι άγκυρες του είχαν γίνει κόμπος και πήγαινε στη ντάνα της Ελευσίνας.


ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 12 14-09-2011.jpgΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 13 14-09-2011.jpg

----------


## Georgecz3

Δεμενη στον Πειραια , παρεα με τις "αδερφες" της Μιλενα και Δημητρουλα, περιμενοντας μια λυτρωση που δεν ηρθε τελικα
DSCN0827_01.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ στις 28-09-2011 στη ντάνα της Ελευσίνας, μαζί με τα αδελφά πλοία της εταιρείας.

ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 17 28-09-2011.jpg

----------


## Panos80

> Το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ στις 28-09-2011 στη ντάνα της Ελευσίνας, μαζί με τα αδελφά πλοία της εταιρείας.
> 
> ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 17 28-09-2011.jpg


Ομορφη η φωτογραφια σου Παντελη. Το πλοιο αυτο μπορει να ηταν καλοταξιδο αλλα ηταν και τοσο ατσουμπαλο που στη φωτο μοιαζει σαν να του φορτωσαν και αλλο ενα απο πανω!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aυτό φίλε Panos80 το έκαναν οι Ιταλοί σε κάποια από τα αδελφά του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ.
Ένα καράβι πάνω στο άλλο, μιλάμε γιά αίσχος.

----------


## roussosf

πάντως το αδελφάκι του εξακολουθεί να ταξιδεύει Almeria -Nador

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/sho...0497#top_photo

----------


## despo

Και το ΄δικό μας' Ανθή Μαρίνα θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να ταξειδεύει ακόμα. Και δρόμο είχε και καλοτάξειδο ήταν άσχετα απο τις υπερκατασκευές του, αλλά δυστυχώς το πήρε κι'αυτό η μπόρα με τα υπόλοιπα πλοία του Αγούδημου.

----------


## opelmanos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNwuJHBNG_w
Είχε ένα σοβαρό ναυάγιο το πλοίο με νεκρούς στο 12 λεπτα δείχνει και πλάνα απο το τραγικό αυτό συμβάν

----------


## despo

Εννοείς το γνωστό ναυάγιο του  Herald of free Enterprise;

----------


## Apostolos

Το χειρότερο της αμάθειας είναι η ημιμάθεια!

----------


## opelmanos

> Εννοείς το γνωστό ναυάγιο του  Herald of free Enterprise;


Ναι ήταν το αδερφό πλοίο της Ανθής Μαρίνας τελικά ..

----------


## Express Pigasos

Τα απομειναρια του θηριου ..12/7/2012 Αλιαγα... οσους ρωτησα εκεινη την ημερα ..μου ελεγαν με ενα δεος να το Ανθη Μαρινα να το Ανθη Μαρινα..ακομα και οι Τουρκοι εντυπωσιαστηκαν με το μεγεθος της Ασχημης Ανθης Μαρινας...

ANTHI MARINA2.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Ασχημη πραγματικα.Τετοιο σχημα αποκλειεται να αρεσει και στον πιο φανατικο καραβολατρη!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και μιά πλωριά της. 

ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 01 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## rafina-lines

> Ας δούμε και μιά πλωριά της. 
> 
> ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 01 08-11-2010.jpg


Χρόνια πολλά, Παντελή μας!!! Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φοβερές φώτο σου!!! Τι είναι αυτό όμως εκεί που βλέπω στην "ωραία" μας?? Πηδάλιο στην πλώρη????? !!!!!!!!!

----------


## harlek

> Τι είναι αυτό όμως εκεί που βλέπω στην "ωραία" μας?? Πηδάλιο στην πλώρη????? !!!!!!!!!


Όχι μόνο πηδάλιο αλλά και προπέλα με pitch είχε η Ανθή στην πλώρη...!

----------


## rafina-lines

Πω-πω, σοβαρά?? Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ, Harlek!!! Απίθανο, έτσι?? Δεν το ήξερα... Τελικά τα παράξενα αυτού του πλοίου δε σταματούν στο σουλούπι του...  :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για του λόγου το αληθές δες στο παρακάτω σχήμα (το πήρα από το πόρισμα της επιτροπής διερεύνησης του ατυχήματος που είχε το αδερφάκι του που το αναφέραμε *εδώ*). Στο σχήμα φαίνεται η προπέλα και το πηδάλιο στην πλώρη.
SoFE.jpg
Στο σχήμα είναι όπως πρωτοφτιάχτηκε πριν την μετασκευή του 1991 (όπου μάκρυνε κατά 31 μέτρα) και πριν τη μετασκευή στην Ελλάδα που άλλαξε η πλώρη και η πρυμη ώστε να δένει στα ελληνικά λιμάνια που δεν δεν υπάρχουν υποδοχές για να "θηλυκώσει".

----------


## rafina-lines

Τι λες, τώρα!!! Καλά, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ και σένα, Παναγιώτη! Πραγματικά μοιάζει σαν εξωγήινο έτσι! Δεν υπάρχει!!! Πολύ κατατοπιστικό σχέδιο. Αμφιβάλλω αν βγήκε ποτέ άλλη σειρά πλοίων με παρόμοια χαρακτηριστικά... (αλήθεια, έχει βγει??) Αυτό και μόνο του αρκούσε για να διατηρηθεί στη ζωή... Μπορούσε κάλλιστα η Ανθή να γίνει το μουσείο ακτοπλοΐας που τόσα χρόνια ονειρευόμαστε... Γιατί όχι?? Και είχε και τεράστιο χώρο με τόσα lane m και σαλόνια...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολλά βαπόρια στην Βόρεια κ Δυτική Ευρώπη έχουν πλωριό πηδάλιο όπως έχουν πρυμιά γέφυρα κ ραντάρ τα οποία εδώ είναι άχρηστα. Αλλά του Townsend Thoresen γενικά ήταν το πιό περίεργα. Πλωριά προπέλλα δεν έχω υπ' όψη αλλού κ ας μας πει κάποιος άν υπάρχει/υπήρχε σε άλλα φέρρυ ή ρο-ρό.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To πολλα φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ ειναι λιγο αφου απο τον πολεμο και μετα ολα τα πλοια της μανχης ειχαν πλωριο πηδαλιο.Τωρα η σειρα του ανθη μαρινα (3) ηταν μια πολυ πρωτοποριακη σχεδιαση και υπερ λειτουργικη για τα λιμανια που εξυπηρετουσε

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ στις 28-09-2011 όταν ήταν στη ντάνα της Ελευσίνας. Για όλους τους νοσταλγούς της.

ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 19 28-09-2011.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Αυγουστος 2011.Αν δουμε προσεκτικα,φαινεται και το αλλοκοτο τιμονι που ειχε μπροστα στην πλωρη.

----------


## Ilias 92

Θα μπορούσε να έχει καλύτερη τύχη στα νερά μας. :Apologetic:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ στις 31-03-2012 στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα, την ώρα που ξεκινούσε για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι.

ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 29 31-03-2012.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ANTHI MARINA το 2005 στον πειραια με πλοιαρχο τον Νικητα Σαραγα


ANTI MARINA (87).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ανθή Μαρίνα στις 04/04/2012 όταν τελείωσε με το beaching στην Aliaga. Φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.

ANTHI MARİNA-MİRAGE-1++++.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Λυπαμαι για την τυχη του, αλλα το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο θα ηταν απο τα φαβορι για το βαθρο των ασχημοτερων πλοιων του πλανητη,οχι μονο του Αιγαιου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ANTHI MARINA το 2006 στην Ροδο

photo store 29-11-2006 (547).jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Λυπαμαι για την τυχη του, αλλα το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο θα ηταν απο τα φαβορι για το βαθρο των ασχημοτερων πλοιων του πλανητη,οχι μονο του Αιγαιου.


Άσχημο άσχημο αλλά η συμπεριφορά του στη θάλασσα ήταν υποδειγματική.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ANTHI MARINA στη Ροδο το 2006

photo store 29-11-2006 (563).jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Πολυ ομορφο στιγμιοτυπο ενος τραγικου εξωτερικα πλοιου ΒΕΝ!

----------


## Ilias 92

Το πιο γρήγορο ρεμέτζο που πέρασε από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου, πραγματικός σίφουνας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ η κονσολα στο control room

yh.jpg

----------


## despo

Φωτογραφίες απο τα μηχανοστάσια είναι πολύ σπάνιες, ακόμα περισσότερο τις σημερινές ημέρες, οπου με τους νέους κανονισμούς δεν μπορείς να πλησιάσεις.

----------


## pantelis2009

Γενικά ο Κώστας έχει ένα σπάνιο αρχείο και τον ευχαριστούμε που μας τα δείχνει.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ετσι ακριβως φιλε Παντελη το φωτογραφικο αρχειο του φιλου BEN BRUCE ειναι   σπανιο και ατερμων!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

> ANTHI MARINA στη Ροδο το 2006
> 
> photo store 29-11-2006 (563).jpg


Πολύ ωραία πόζα από ένα καράβι που θα μπορούσε να είχε πολύ μεγαλύτερη πορεία στην ακτοπλοΐα μας αν δεν το είχαν προλάβει τα προβλήματα της εταιρίας του.

----------


## dio27

Καλησπερα σε ολους που διαβαζουν τα posts..θα ηθελα να πω σε οσους ασχολουνται απο χομπι ή επαγγελματικα με τα ναυτιλιακα
θεματα κ κυριως με αυτα που αφορουν παλια-παροπλισμενα-κομενα πλοια οτι ολα αυτα καποτε εξυπηρετουσαν ολους εμας τους νησιωτες..
καποιες φορες με καθηστερισεις,καποιες αλλες με ακυρωσεις δρομολογειων,αλλα ποτε μα ποτε με αγκαταλυψη νησιων κ προορισμων οπως συμβαινει στην Ελλαδα του 2013..οταν νησια σαν την Πατμο-Λερο-Λειψους-Καλυμνο-Συμη-Τηλο-Νησυρο κ τοσα αλλα ποθ πιθανον να γνωριζετε καλυτερα δεν εχουν παρα μονο 2-3 δρομολογεια την εβδομαδα απο κ προς Πειραια τη δεκαετια του 80-90 κ αρχες 2000 υπηρχαν καθημερινα κ πολλα δρομολογεια..ποιος λοιπον δε θα ηθελε ενα Ανθη-Μαρινα στην κατασταση που ολοι κρινετε τραγικη-απαραδεκτη κ αθλια να εξυπηρετει ενα εγκαταλελημενο νησι?Η αναγκη για εξυπηρετηση ανθρωπων ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο αναγκη για καλαισθηση και κουλτουρα οπως ορισμενοι πιστεουν,η μηπως τελικα πρεπει να αναφερθουμε στα λογια του Καπτα-Μακη,οτι καποτε θα λετε που εισαι Αγουδημε με τα καραβια σου?γιατι κυριοι δεν ειναι μονο το πλοιο,ειναι η τιμη,το ποτε,το πως,το για ποιον τελικα γινετε ενα δρομολογειο...Ας πουμε ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στις εταιριες που εξυπηρετησαν τα νησια μας τοσα χρονια οπως ΔΑΝΕ-G.A και ας ελπισουμε οτι θα εξακολοθουν να μας αντιμετωπιζουν σαν Ελληνες κ οχι σαν επαρχιωτες που απλα ζηταμε..εχουμε δικαιωμα οπως καθε ανθρωπος...γιατι καποια στιγμη δεν κοιτας τη σκουρια αλλα οτι σε περιπτωση αναγκης αυτη η σκουρια μπορει να σε σωσει...ευχαριστουμε κ πολλα μπραβο στους δημιουργους αυτου του site

----------


## Eng

Μαλιστα... Εταιριες που προ-κρισης με τιμη του πετρελαιου στο 60% απο τη σημερινη τιμη και με τις πλουσιοτατες κρατικες επιδοτησεις, αλλωνιζαν στα νησια που ανεφερες παραπανω. Και μολις αυτες οι εταιριες μυριστηκαν τη κριση απο μακρια, τοτε..παυση μισθοδοσιας στα πλοια, παροπλισμοι, και ενα λιμανι γεματο Αγουδιμοπλοια και μια ντανα Ελευσινας να εχει φτασει στα ορια.

Το μονο ευχαριστω και πρεπει να γραφτει Ε Υ Χ Α Ρ Ι Σ Τ Ω ειναι στα απληρωτα πληρωματα που προσπαθουσαν να πιασουν με οποιαδηποτε καιρο τις βραχοπροβλητες με καραβια που τα πηγαιναν στα ορια και κατι παραπανω.

Ειμαι εκτος θεματος αλλα συγνωμη, οι εταιριες δεν εχουν καμια δουλεια με σενα. Τα πληρωματα να ευχαριστεις γιατι αυτες οι λεβεντιες νοιαζονται για σενα, τα γεροντια και το μαναβικο του διπλανου σου.

----------


## Takerman

Από τα πιο αμφιλεγόμενα αισθητικά βαπόρια που πέρασαν από τη χώρα μας.
Εδώ σε μια πόζα το 2004.

anthi marina 2004.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο φιλε Takerman συμπληρωνω με μια οταν μπαινει στο λιμανι


ANTI MARINA (185).JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από τα πιο αμφιλεγόμενα αισθητικά βαπόρια που πέρασαν από τη χώρα μας.
> Εδώ σε μια πόζα το 2004.
> 
> anthi marina 2004.jpg


Στο βάθος το άτυχο OCEAN COUNTESS.

----------


## Takerman

> Πολυ ομορφη φωτο φιλε Takerman συμπληρωνω με μια οταν μπαινει στο λιμανι
> 
> 
> ANTI MARINA (185).JPG



Παίρνοντας στροφή για την μπούκα... Στο βάθος ο ΒΕΝ με τη φωτογραφική στο χέρι.   :Fat:  Αστειεύομαι....
anthi marina peiraias.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωχ με βλεπω κραταω και ενα σαντουιτς!

----------


## Takerman

anthi marina deck9.jpg
Και μια από το deck 9 με πίνακα από μερικά πλοία του στόλου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> anthi marina deck9.jpg
> Και μια από το deck 9 με πίνακα από μερικά πλοία του στόλου.


Περασμένα μεγαλεία...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ντεκ 9 ηταν το μισο ενα ατυπο VIP σαλονι και υπολοιπο απο την δεξια μερια ηταν τα διαμερισματα του καπτα Μακη με μεγαλο τραπεζι συσκεψεων καμπινες ιδιοκτητων με προσωπικη διακοσμηση με καλα πραγματα,Ειχα την τυχη μια φορα να φαμε με την οικογενεια αγουδημου εκει σε ενα ταξιδι για Ροδο,μοναδικη εμπειρια με καπτα μακη σε κεφια

----------


## Takerman

Περασμένα μεγαλεία όπως είπε και ο Βίκτορας.

img017.jpg2005

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ντεκ 9 ηταν το μισο ενα ατυπο VIP σαλονι και υπολοιπο απο την δεξια μερια ηταν τα διαμερισματα του καπτα Μακη με μεγαλο τραπεζι συσκεψεων καμπινες ιδιοκτητων με προσωπικη διακοσμηση με καλα πραγματα,Ειχα την τυχη μια φορα να φαμε με την οικογενεια αγουδημου εκει σε ενα ταξιδι για Ροδο,μοναδικη εμπειρια με καπτα μακη σε κεφια


Την τελευταία χρονιά που ταξίδεψε,σε ταξίδι Κω-Πειραιά με το καράβι φίσκα από κόσμο,κάποιοι από εμάς αναζητήσαμε κάπου να την πέσουμε.Βγάλαμε τον ιμάντα που εμπόδιζε την άνοδο στο 9 κ ανεβήκαμε.Θυμάμαι την παχειά μοκέττα κ ένα μπαρ ,από εγγλέζικο φαινόταν ότι ήταν, με κατεβασμένα ρολλά.
Αυτά μόνο στον Αγούδημο γίνονταν,κανένας δεν μιλούσε.¶ντε να μπεις πχ σε καράβι του ομίλου Αττικής σε τέτοιο μη προσβάσιμο χώρο. Θα σε αφήσουν γιά πολύ;;
Αυτοί οι χώροι στα δεξιά διαμορφώθηκαν επί Αγούδημου;

----------


## despo

> Την τελευταία χρονιά που ταξίδεψε,σε ταξίδι Κω-Πειραιά με το καράβι φίσκα από κόσμο,κάποιοι από εμάς αναζητήσαμε κάπου να την πέσουμε.Βγάλαμε τον ιμάντα που εμπόδιζε την άνοδο στο 9 κ ανεβήκαμε.Θυμάμαι την παχειά μοκέττα κ ένα μπαρ ,από εγγλέζικο φαινόταν ότι ήταν, με κατεβασμένα ρολλά.
> Αυτά μόνο στον Αγούδημο γίνονταν,κανένας δεν μιλούσε.¶ντε να μπεις πχ σε καράβι του ομίλου Αττικής σε τέτοιο μη προσβάσιμο χώρο. Θα σε αφήσουν γιά πολύ;;
> Αυτοί οι χώροι στα δεξιά διαμορφώθηκαν επί Αγούδημου;


Ετσι ακριβώς είναι, η' καλύτερα για να μιλάμε με πραγματικούς χρόνους ... ήταν. Εννοείται οτι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τέτοιες 'εχθροπραξίες' τη σήμερον ημέρα !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ετσι ακριβώς είναι, η' καλύτερα για να μιλάμε με πραγματικούς χρόνους ... ήταν. Εννοείται οτι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τέτοιες 'εχθροπραξίες' τη σήμερον ημέρα !


Στον Αγούδημο ήταν μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε.Καλό γιά τον επιβάτη κ ειδικά γιά τον καραβολάτρη.Ελεύθερα στις βαρδιόλες,στο γκαράζ όπου υπήρχε ναύτης αλλά δεν σου έλεγε τίποτα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Επι Αγουδημου διαμορφωθηκε αυτος ο χωρος τουλαχιστον διασκευαστηκε.Στον Αγουδημο μπορει να ηταν μπατε σκυλοι οπως λετε αλλα παντα υπηρχαν αγρυπνα ματια και παντου θυμαμαι αρκετα περιστατικα

----------


## Takerman

> Την τελευταία χρονιά που ταξίδεψε,σε ταξίδι Κω-Πειραιά με το καράβι φίσκα από κόσμο,κάποιοι από εμάς αναζητήσαμε κάπου να την πέσουμε.*Βγάλαμε τον ιμάντα που εμπόδιζε την άνοδο στο 9* κ ανεβήκαμε.Θυμάμαι την παχειά μοκέττα κ ένα μπαρ ,από εγγλέζικο φαινόταν ότι ήταν, με κατεβασμένα ρολλά.
> Αυτά μόνο στον Αγούδημο γίνονταν,κανένας δεν μιλούσε.¶ντε να μπεις πχ σε καράβι του ομίλου Αττικής σε τέτοιο μη προσβάσιμο χώρο. Θα σε αφήσουν γιά πολύ;;
> Αυτοί οι χώροι στα δεξιά διαμορφώθηκαν επί Αγούδημου;


Εδώ μάλλον θα λέει ο Βίκτορας.
anthi marina stairs to deck9.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

....που καταληγει σε αυτο το VIP σαλονακι που σας ελεγα ,διπλα απο τα πριβε διαμερισματα αγουδημου

anthi mar (54).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αν αυτό το πλοίο το είχε κάποιος άλλος με χρήμα και διάρκεια ολα αυτά τα σαλόνια θα ήταν υπέρ του επιβάτη (πχ Διακεκριμένης) και σίγουρα θα ήταν ακόμα εν ζωή...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο το βαπορι επρεπα να ειχε ερθει μια 5ετια 10ετια νωριτερα αλλα ας οψεται η MINOAN FLYING DOLPHINS.

anthi mar (124).jpg


....βρηκα και αυτη τη φωτο απο τις 15 απριλιου του 2006 που ξαναεκανε εγκαινεια στην Ροδο λογω των αλλαγων που εγινα στο πλοιο νεες καμπινες πουλμαν και το βασικοτερο κλιομενες σκαλες ,που ποναγε πολυ εκει

----------


## giorgos_249

> Παίρνοντας στροφή για την μπούκα... Στο βάθος ο ΒΕΝ με τη φωτογραφική στο χέρι.   Αστειεύομαι....
> anthi marina peiraias.jpg



*Η βαρδιολα ετσι ανοιχτη ηταν ;; Πολυ καλο αυτο.....*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εδώ μάλλον θα λέει ο Βίκτορας.
> anthi marina stairs to deck9.jpg


Eκεί κ πιό χαμηλά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=BEN BRUCE;525194 λογω των αλλαγων που εγινα στο πλοιο νεες καμπινες πουλμαν και το βασικοτερο κλιομενες σκαλες ,που ποναγε πολυ εκει[/QUOTE]
Είχα ξαναταξιδέψει κ πριν,τον Αύγουστο 2004 κ στους κοινόχρηστους χώρους το βαπόρι ακόμα ήταν πολύ εγγλέζικο.
Ακόμα κ με τις αλλαγές ο μεγάλος χώρος κάτω στο κατάστημα έμεινε ανεκμετάλλευτος.Επίσης οι κυλιόμενες ήταν πολύ στενές.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν εβγαινε να γινουν πιο φαρδιες.Επισεις υπηρχε ενα προβλημα με την ραμπα, που μπηκε εδω, και πολλα φορτηγα εβρισκαν.Υπηρχε μια μελετη και σκεψη να την αμβλυνουν, αλλα δεν τα γεγονοτα τους προλαβαν

photo store 29-11-2006 (632).jpg

Και η θεα απο την ανοιχτη βαρδιολα για τον Γιωργο που ρωταγε

----------


## Enalia

Ωραίες και σπάνιες φωτογραφίες, Ben, σ' ευχαριστούμε.
Σ' αυτήν με τα δεύτερα εγκαίνια στη Ρόδο διακρίνουμε και τον Πλοίαρχο τότε του πλοίου, τον Καπτα-Νικήτα τον Σαραγά (καλή του ώρα εκεί που είναι) και τον προσφάτως βραβευμένο (από την ΠΕΠΕΝ) Καπτά-Ισίδωρο Λιγνό (στο Αδαμάντιος Κοραής τώρα), που αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν Ύπαρχος τότε στο πλοίο (αν κάνω λάθος θα με διορθώσει ο Ben  :Smile:  ).

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ετσι ειναι ΕΝΑLIA!Ησουν και εσυ στο ταξιδι?

----------


## Enalia

> Ετσι ειναι ΕΝΑLIA!Ησουν και εσυ στο ταξιδι?


Όχι, φίλε Ben, δεν ήμουν σ' αυτό το ταξίδι. Απλά γνωρίζω τα καθέκαστα από άλλο πόστο.

----------


## stathe174

Πάντως την τελευταία χρονιά που ταξίδεψε σε επιστροφή από Ρόδο δεν είχα καμπίνα με την γυναίκα μου και μέσα που άφησα όνομα μας δώσανε εκεί στο deck 9 μια δίκλινη που είχε και τηλεόραση μάλιστα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ όταν στις 31-03-2012 περνούσε για τελευταία φορά μπροστά από την επισκευαστική του Περάματος. 
Για όλους  όσους το θυμούνται. 

ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 42 31-03-2012.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το θυμαμαι μια χαρα για τα ωραια ταξιδια που εχω κανει με αυτο το στιβαρο και καλο βαπορι

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν 3 χρόνια φωτογραφίες από το φίλο Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.
Η πρώτη πριν αρχίσει η διάλυση και η άλλη αφού έχει αρχίσει. Για όσους το θυμούνται. 

ANTHI MARINA-RODANTHI hull.jpg ANTHI MARINA bow 1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

.....και διπλα το Ροδανθη σε προχωρημενη διαλυση

----------


## giorgos....

Το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ στην αρχή της κατάσχεσης του.. Η αντίστροφη μέτρηση είχε ξεκινήσει..

Anthi Marina.jpg

----------


## threshtox

..στο μοναδικό ταξίδι που έκανα με το πλοίο, μου χάρισε μερικές από τις πιο χαρακτηριστικές γωνίες του..

ANTHI_MARINA_29[1].jpgANTHI_MARINA_15[1].jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> ..στο μοναδικό ταξίδι που έκανα με το πλοίο, μου χάρισε μερικές από τις πιο χαρακτηριστικές γωνίες του..
> 
> ANTHI_MARINA_29[1].jpgANTHI_MARINA_15[1].jpg


Πολύ όμορφες εικόνες το πλοίο αν και τελείως άσχημο όσο αφορά την εμφάνιση του θεωρώ ότι ήταν πολύ άνετο ,ωραία καταστρώματα το ξενοδοχειακό του ωραίο ,ευρύχωρες καμπίνες ,καθαρό του άξιζε καλύτερη μοίρα στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία εκεί που είναι η σκάλα είναι λίγο τρομακτικά κατά την άποψή μου

----------


## threshtox

> Πολύ όμορφες εικόνες το πλοίο αν και τελείως άσχημο όσο αφορά την εμφάνιση του θεωρώ ότι ήταν πολύ άνετο ,ωραία καταστρώματα το ξενοδοχειακό του ωραίο ,ευρύχωρες καμπίνες ,καθαρό του άξιζε καλύτερη μοίρα στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία εκεί που είναι η σκάλα είναι λίγο τρομακτικά κατά την άποψή μου


Θυμάμαι ότι έκανε, σε εκείνο το ταξίδι, Πάρο-Πειραιά μέσω Σύρου 7 μιση ώρες. Και ψάχνοντας διαδρόμους, κλειστές (αλλά όχι κλειδωμένες) πόρτες, μετανιώνω σήμερα που δεν έκανα ένα βιντεάκι, που θα είχε μια μικρή ιστορική αξία. Πολλά "κρυφά" και έρημα σημεία, δύο καταστρώματα κάτω από τα decks που τότε χρησιμοποιούσαν οι επιβάτες. Πιθανόν αν ψάξω στις προηγούμενες σελίδες του θρεντ, να βρω κάποια από αυτά. 
Πραγματικά χαώδες πλοίο (ίσως, επειδή είχε αρχίσει το τέλος του ήδη, το "χαώδες" να ήταν πιο έντονο), γεμάτο ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## BOBKING

> Θυμάμαι ότι έκανε, σε εκείνο το ταξίδι, Πάρο-Πειραιά μέσω Σύρου 7 μιση ώρες. Και ψάχνοντας διαδρόμους, κλειστές (αλλά όχι κλειδωμένες) πόρτες, μετανιώνω σήμερα που δεν έκανα ένα βιντεάκι, που θα είχε μια μικρή ιστορική αξία. Πολλά "κρυφά" και έρημα σημεία, δύο καταστρώματα κάτω από τα decks που τότε χρησιμοποιούσαν οι επιβάτες. Πιθανόν αν ψάξω στις προηγούμενες σελίδες του θρεντ, να βρω κάποια από αυτά. 
> Πραγματικά χαώδες πλοίο (ίσως, επειδή είχε αρχίσει το τέλος του ήδη, το "χαώδες" να ήταν πιο έντονο), γεμάτο ενδιαφέρον.


Δυστυχώς η κατάσχεση και ο παροπλισμός των πλοίων της εταιρίας έπιασε απροετοίμαστους πολλούς καραβολάτρες που πίστευαν ότι θα υπάρχουν τα πλοία για πολλά χρόνια ακόμη αλλά αποδείχτηκε το αντίθετο το ότι η εταιρία ήταν σε άσχημη οικονομική κατάσταση ήταν αλήθεια αλλά όταν έκλεισε έτσι απότομα έμειναν πολλοί άφωνοι και δεν πάνε πολλά χρόνια πριν τέσσερα χρόνια το Ροδάνθη πήγε για σκράπ και τα υπόλοιπα το 2011 το Jet ferry 1 φέτος και το Νίκολας Α παραμένει παροπλισμένο το οτιδήποτε που υπάρχει σήμερα και αφορά την εταιρία και τα πλοία της θεωρείται πια συλλεκτικό

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H ιδιοκτητες της εταιρειας διατηρει ολο το πλουσιο αρχειο με αεροφωτογραφιες μοντελα και πινακες των πλοιων της

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.jpgΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ α.jpg 5-10-08

Λίγες μέρες πριν,στη γέφυρα του ιδιαίτερου αυτού βαποριού είχαν "χτυπήσει" το τελευταίο finished with the engines.
Η φωτό είναι από το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ.

----------


## nautaki

Αυτό και το Ροδάνθη θα μπορούσαν να ταξιδεύουν ακόμη..ωραίες φωτογραφίες!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό και το Ροδάνθη θα μπορούσαν να ταξιδεύουν ακόμη..ωραίες φωτογραφίες!


Σε ευχαριστώ κ συμφωνώ απολύτως!

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πόζες του καλύτερου πιστεύω πλοίου που ταξίδεψε στο Αιγαίο με τα σινιάλα του καπτά Μάκη Αγούδημου. Στον Πειραιά τον Απρίλη του 2010 περιμένοντας το τέλος του...

P4210003.jpg P4210006.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Δυο πόζες του καλύτερου πιστεύω πλοίου που ταξίδεψε στο Αιγαίο με τα σινιάλα του καπτά Μάκη Αγούδημου. Στον Πειραιά τον Απρίλη του 2010 περιμένοντας το τέλος του...
> 
> P4210003.jpg P4210006.jpg




Οντως βαπορι βραχος και με καλη χωρητικοτητα...Εμφανισιακα σε ξεγελουσε αλλα στα δυσκολα στο καιρο εκανε πλακα στα περισσοτερα...

----------

